# Happy Insurrection Day!



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

*Happy January 6 Trump Insurrection Anniversary*​January 6 Capitol attack: Trump tried to burn democracy to the ground. He’s still trying​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?


So the democrat controlled thugs profags and black lies matter picked one day from all four years of their insurrections?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Winco (Jan 6, 2022)

Pecking Order.
Big Fish come last.


----------



## okfine (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584147


The mod said he dreads having to help celebrate this day.
Will it be any different today than it's been for the last year?
A few will get mad and cry. Same old sobbing. Same old whining.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2022)

The idiot Dems are overplaying their hand . . . . . again


----------



## Winco (Jan 6, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The idiot Dems are overplaying their hand . . . . . again


You mean ALL the video evidence and ALL the testimony and ALL the texting.

Yes.  trump no longer has Senate Protection.
Over playing their hand..... LOOLLOOLLOL

This time they have a hand they can actually Play and Show.

Wait for it, showdown is coming.  No Senate Protection.
You understand that, right?


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584149


Barking... absolutely, HOWLING MAD.  But you go right ahead and spin yourself deeper into the delusion.  Eventually, that media you absorb is going to try to get you to do more than just troll internet threads.  I wonder how many like you will have the guts to do more than talk trash.  

I ask this same question a lot - IF Trump runs and wins in '24, what actions do YOU believe would be justified to keep him from reassuming power?  In January of 2017, people like you did many times the damage to DC that a handful of pissed-off Republicans did on 1/6.  They trashed buildings, burned a few vehicles, injured some cops... I don't recall the media solemnly revisiting 1/20 the next year.  A bunch of political effing HACKS is all you people are.  You can stick your righteous indignation up your arse.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584163




Where's the lever for the trap door? Oh right, it was just a prop, no different than the flags. LMAO.

.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> Wait for it, showdown is coming. No Senate Protection.


What is it you expect to happen?  You understand that the Legislative Branch has no police power, right?  Did the fact escape you that the FBI, months ago, clearly stated that there was no conspiracy or prior planning on 1/6?  You people are straight-up mental over this guy and I fear for what's left of your sanity if he chooses to run again.  TICK, TOCK, BABY.

ETA: Styxhexenhammer put out a vid yesterday summing this drama up, succinctly and hilariously.  He said you TDS sufferers would be left (ONCE AGAIN) with blue balls over this effort.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

_*ONE YEAR LATER*_​


----------



## Winco (Jan 6, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> Did the fact escape you that the FBI, months ago,


Months ago.........

Do you believe the 'validity' of all the NEW documented information recently collected.  Text messages documenting events leading up to the day.  

You think this is FAKE?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


Happy Endlessly Trolling the Forum With Your Brainless/Repetitive Bullshit Day! 

Celebrate it well - it only happens 365 days a year with you.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> You mean ALL the video evidence and ALL the testimony and ALL the texting.
> 
> Yes.  trump no longer has Senate Protection.
> Over playing their hand..... LOOLLOOLLOL
> ...


There are people in many nations laughing at this. Calling a protest that got stupid an insurrection. People in those nations know what tyranny and insurrections can be. Progs have no shame and frankly, most people do not even care except Prog leaderships and those glued to the Prog fake new stations.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 6, 2022)

MSDNC is running a special Attack On The Capitol today. The first picture in the promo ….the gallows prop.
Hahahahaa the sheep will flock to it.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 6, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> What is it you expect to happen?  You understand that the Legislative Branch has no police power, right?


No, but they have investigative power.


ESDRAELON said:


> Did the fact escape you that the FBI, months ago, clearly stated that there was no conspiracy or prior planning on 1/6?


WTF?
So, you nut-jobs believe the FBI, now?
According to Trumptards, they conducted the attack.


ESDRAELON said:


> You people are straight-up mental over this guy and I fear for what's left of your sanity if he chooses to run again.  TICK, TOCK, BABY.


Really?
We aren't the ones going to Trump's pity rally, on January 15, in Florence, Arizona.

I will be speaking in the pre-rally. There's a lot of great speakers. They were crammed in," Mike Lindell said. "They said there's gonna be 30,000 people. I say there's gonna be 60 to 70,000. It's gonna be huge."

Speaking to Insider on Wednesday night, Lindell said he was initially planning to get tickets to the Trump rally like "everyone else," but decided to approach Trump's team to see if he could get on stage to say a few words and give a "short message of hope."

WOW, the pillow guy, he may give out mini-pillows for the Trump cult to cry on. LOL.
Nah, Lindell is a grifter, just like Trump....................50% off, as usual.


ESDRAELON said:


> ETA: Styxhexenhammer put out a vid yesterday summing this drama up, succinctly and hilariously.  He said you TDS sufferers would be left (ONCE AGAIN) with blue balls over this effort.


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


Thank you. Same to you.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

Trump is in Mar-a-lago today.

The dupes who fought for him on 1/6 are either in jail or fighting to stay out of jail.

These dupes are the very definition of sheep.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


Youre a moron for believing you would see another republican riot in your lifetime. We arent like democrats.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> Do you believe the 'validity' of all the NEW documented information recently collected.  Text messages documenting events leading up to the day.
> 
> You think this is FAKE?


They're not told about this stuff in their world.  They don't know about the hard facts the committee is finding.  If they DO hear about anything, they are conditioned to impulsively dismiss it as fake news.  It doesn't linger in their minds for more than two or three seconds.

Seriously.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​



And a solemn #AshliBabbittDay to you. 

Say her name, ya puke.


----------



## Anomalism (Jan 6, 2022)

Poor Lakhota is the quintessential partisan hack. He's the perfect example of the kind of goofball the media works to manipulate. Good natured, a little slow and easily controlled with fear tactics. Every position he has is in line with the party. His loyalty to the Democrats is unshakable. The ideal partisan soldier. Nancy would be proud.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The idiot Dems are overplaying their hand . . . . . again


When the only tool you have is a low IQ hammer, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Trump is in Mar-a-lago today.
> 
> The dupes who fought for him on 1/6 are either in jail or fighting to stay out of jail.
> 
> These dupes are the very definition of sheep.


You are here, bleating.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You are here, bleating.


No only the dupes who believe Trump.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Where's the lever for the trap door? Oh right, it was just a prop, no different than the flags. LMAO.
> 
> .


Are we supposed to believe that they are stupid enough that they didn't know it was a prop?

Oh, listen to me!  Of course they are.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 6, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Poor Lakhota is the quintessential partisan hack. He's the perfect example of the kind of goofball the media works to manipulate. Good natured, a little slow and easily controlled with fear tactics. Every position he has is in line with the party. His loyalty to the Democrats is unshakable. The ideal partisan soldier. Nancy would be proud.



A Pez dispenser of talking points. 

That's it


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 6, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> They're not told about this stuff in their world.  They don't know about the hard facts the committee is finding.  If they DO hear about anything, they are conditioned to impulsively dismiss it as fake news.  It doesn't linger in their minds for more than two or three seconds.
> 
> Seriously.



Your arrogance way, WAY overshoots your intelligence Mac. 

You THINK you understand others and have no idea how wrong you are. It's just....it's really embarrassing.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


Womp Womp


			FBI confirms there was no insurrection on Jan. 6


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 6, 2022)

*Poor little Lakhota snowflake..........*

*Still got the DementiacRat TDS Tantrums going on............*


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> No only the dupes who believe Trump.



Apparently nobody really believes in your rotten old demented pervert. Except for you, right?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A Pez dispenser of talking points.
> 
> That's it


Can I steal that?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 6, 2022)

*Trump loves getting free room and board in your head 24/7/365!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Womp Womp
> 
> 
> FBI confirms there was no insurrection on Jan. 6


They wield the word as if it were a weapon,  "Insurrection.  Insurrection.  Insurrection", until it has become as dull and impotent as all their other favorite pretend weapons --  "racist", "conspiracy theorist", "homophobe", "sexist", "horse dewormer".


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 6, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Womp Womp
> 
> 
> FBI confirms there was no insurrection on Jan. 6


Really?

The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.

ALL four of them?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.

For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.

January 6 began when I was at work, walking out to our vans to start them so the batteries wouldn’t run down, and my friend messaged me and said they are attacking the Capitol.  I couldn’t believe it, like those other events, it didn’t seem possible, and it unfolded in image after image on my phone.

This thread is for those images.  For me, these  are the ones that stuck.





_“When you see something you love that’s broken you want to fix it. I love the Capitol. I‘m honored to be there,” he said. “This building is extraordinary and the rotunda in particular is just awe-inspiring. How many countless generations have been inspired in that room?”_





Source: 'What else could I do?' NJ Rep. Kim helps clean up Capitol | AP News


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Apparently nobody really believes in your rotten old demented pervert. Except for you, right?
> 
> View attachment 584199


Five police officers died as a direct result of  the Trumpist rabble storming the Capitol Building or from trauma as a result of it.

Let us remember these patriots and defenders of the Constitution.

Police Officer Brian D. Sicknick
Police Officer Kyle DeFreytag
Police Officer Gunther Hashida
Police Officer Jeffrey Smith
Police Officer Howard Liebengood

Say their names and remember they died to preserve and protect this country from the Trumpist seditionists.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 6, 2022)

If the event traumatized you, I suggest you treat with a psychotherapist.


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> They're not told about this stuff in their world.  They don't know about the hard facts the committee is finding.  If they DO hear about anything, they are conditioned to impulsively dismiss it as fake news.  It doesn't linger in their minds for more than two or three seconds.
> 
> Seriously.



it seems to be gaining traction - that all the 'weeks of public hearings in vivid color ' coming will be aired in prime time. 

whether they will be aired live & unedited on FOX is doubtful; BUT it will be interesting to see if they do.

but you can forget about newsmax, OANN, & RAV.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 6, 2022)

The desperation and obsession is ABSURD.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 6, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>


Yeah, they should.

A year later and Trump's cult is still obsessed with the retard.

Trump this week abruptly canceled his January 6 press conference, saying he would make a speech in Arizona instead.

'I will be speaking in the pre-rally. There's a lot of great speakers. They were crammed in," Lindell said. "They said there's gonna be 30,000 people. I say there's gonna be 60 to 70,000. It's gonna be huge."

Speaking to Insider on Wednesday night, Lindell said he was initially planning to get tickets to the Trump rally like "everyone else," but decided to approach Trump's team to see if he could get on stage to say a few words and give a "short message of hope."

Don't forget your tickets and.................your wallet.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2022)

Jan. 6 has become the leftist American's version of "Guy Fawkes Day." In their empty little heads, they celebrate what they believe was the foiling of those evil Trump-supporters from blowing up Congress or something.

Aren't they just the cutest little things?


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2022)

Lackota found another place to drop its cartoons. 

Okay, I will play...


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2022)

playtime said:


> it seems to be gaining traction - that all the 'weeks of public hearings in vivid color ' coming will be aired in prime time.
> 
> whether they will be aired live & unedited on FOX is doubtful; BUT it will be interesting to see if they do.
> 
> but you can forget about newsmax, OANN, & RAV.



That's because aside from a few of you on the left, nobody really gives a shit.


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Yeah, they should.
> 
> A year later and Trump's cult is still obsessed with the retard.
> 
> ...


I love the smell of leftist loser desperation in the morning.


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


So? Two pics?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 6, 2022)

Bleipriester said:


> So? Two pics?


I think it's funny. Yesterday a mod was predicting all the dumb Jan 6th threads he'd have to merge and today another one creates a pointless Jan 6th thread lol


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2022)

2020 in pictures.  The Democrat supported Negro insurrection.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 6, 2022)

These goobers are an "insurrection"?





 The real insurrection happened first, and on election day...


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

Blackrook said:


> If the event traumatized you, I suggest you treat with a psychotherapist.


Psychotherapists will be unnecessary, as long as the most egregious perpetrators do significant jail time.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 6, 2022)

Don't be surprised if there is a protest after a stolen election.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2022)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The desperation and obsession is ABSURD.
> 
> View attachment 584210


Poor Ashli died because she believed the lies of a Crybaby Loser


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


If you were planning a huge event and were warned 2 weeks before by NYC detectives and other law enforcement that there might be trouble.......................What would common sense tell you???????


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Poor Ashli died because she believed the lies of a Crybaby Loser


Poor Ashli.lololol

If you could bring her back you know you wouldn't.lolol

She was a vital political tool.........You people are psychos


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

kyzr said:


> View attachment 584224 These goobers are an "insurrection"?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 584225 The real insurrection happened first, and on election day...


LOLOL.Pic 1 is a special award winner.....GD.lolololol


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The desperation and obsession is ABSURD.
> 
> View attachment 584210



Ashli Babbitt repeatedly rammed her SUV into the car of her future husband's girlfriend, report says​
Morgan Keith
Jan 3, 2022, 2:52 AM






Ashli Babbitt in her driver's-license photo. Maryland MVA/Calvert County Sheriff’s Office via AP

Ashli McEntee was married when she had an affair with future husband Aaron Babbitt, the AP reported.
At the time of the affair, Aaron Babbitt was in a six-year relationship with Celeste Norris.
Norris said McEntee drove an SUV into her vehicle and stalked and harassed her after the incident.
Ashli Babbitt repeatedly rammed her SUV into the car of her future husband's girlfriend, report says

*^^^ there's yer 'martyr' ^^^*


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

MAGA mob rioters smeared their own feces in US Capitol


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I love the smell of leftist loser desperation in the morning.


I'm sure Trump isn't a leftist.

"In light of the total bias and dishonesty of the January 6th Unselect Committee of Democrats, two failed Republicans, and the Fake News Media, I am canceling the January 6th Press Conference at Mar-a-Lago on Thursday, and instead will discuss many of those important topics at my rally on Saturday, January 15th, in Arizona—It will be a big crowd!" Trump said in a statement Tuesday evening.

The traitor is desperate to run his big mac eating  face hole and his bank account must be running low.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Poor Ashli.lololol
> 
> If you could bring her back you know you wouldn't.lolol
> 
> She was a vital political tool.........You people are psychos


I think Ashli is a fool

A fool who was duped by a Crybaby Loser who couldn’t admit defeat


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2022)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think it's funny. Yesterday a mod was predicting all the dumb Jan 6th threads he'd have to merge and today another one creates a pointless Jan 6th thread lol


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2022)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think it's funny. Yesterday a mod was predicting all the dumb Jan 6th threads he'd have to merge and today another one creates a pointless Jan 6th thread lol


Just counted 14 threads on it on the first page of active topics.
JHC.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 6, 2022)

*WHY WERE SO FEW CAPITOL POLICE ON DUTY???*


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> That's because aside from a few of you on the left, nobody really gives a shit.



those that 'don't give a shit'  will be eating their shit when the top members of their food chain start getting arrested.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 6, 2022)

*WHY WERE SO FEW CAPITOL POLICE ON DUTY???*


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> MAGA mob rioters smeared their own feces in US Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 584233



yep , that's what donny's flying monkeys literally did.

i posted a pic of the cleaning crew wearing hazmat suits ...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> View attachment 584234


We gotta get these mods off their fat asses and work once..But all the Hall Monitors are waiting for some action


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *WHY WERE SO FEW CAPITOL POLICE ON DUTY???*


You'll have to ask Ray Epps bro

Because this was a loosely planned event that morphed to itself


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> You'll have to ask Ray Epps bro
> 
> Because this was a loosely planned event that morphed to itself



^^^ fake news ^^^


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Can I steal that?



Of course!


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2022)

Aw. You beat me to it! Have t found a meme I like better but… I’ll keep looking.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> I'm sure Trump isn't a leftist.
> 
> "In light of the total bias and dishonesty of the January 6th Unselect Committee of Democrats, two failed Republicans, and the Fake News Media, I am canceling the January 6th Press Conference at Mar-a-Lago on Thursday, and instead will discuss many of those important topics at my rally on Saturday, January 15th, in Arizona—It will be a big crowd!" Trump said in a statement Tuesday evening.
> 
> The traitor is desperate to run his big mac eating  face hole and his bank account must be running low.


We're not surprised that this is the best you could do.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

citygator said:


> Aw. You beat me to it! Have t found a meme I like better but… I’ll keep looking.
> 
> View attachment 584236


See Post #53


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

playtime said:


> Ashli Babbitt repeatedly rammed her SUV into the car of her future husband's girlfriend, report says​
> Morgan Keith
> Jan 3, 2022, 2:52 AM
> 
> ...


Man I love, "Love Triangles". They always end up in exciting disaster


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Jan. 6 has become the leftist American's version of "Guy Fawkes Day." In their empty little heads, they celebrate what they believe was the foiling of those evil Trump-supporters from blowing up Congress or something.
> 
> Aren't they just the cutest little things?


Adorable little empty husks.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2022)

citygator said:


> Aw. You beat me to it! Have t found a meme I like better but… I’ll keep looking.
> 
> View attachment 584236


I think we will make January 6th a new holiday in my family. Time to celebrate!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

kyzr said:


> View attachment 584224 These goobers are an "insurrection"?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 584225 The real insurrection happened first, and on election day...


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> MAGA mob rioters smeared their own feces in US Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 584233


Use your brightest crayon, honey, and show us where PRECISELY in those pictures you see feces.  

If you can't do that, maybe it's time to rethink your Xanax dosage.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 6, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> You'll have to ask Ray Epps bro
> 
> Because this was a loosely planned event that morphed to itself


yeah bullshit... three law enforcement agencies gave them advanced warning


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Jan. 6 has become the leftist American's version of "Guy Fawkes Day." In their empty little heads, they celebrate what they believe was the foiling of those evil Trump-supporters from blowing up Congress or something.
> 
> Aren't they just the cutest little things?


And yet Alec Baldwin has killed more people than all the “insurrectionists” put together.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 6, 2022)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think it's funny. Yesterday a mod was predicting all the dumb Jan 6th threads he'd have to merge and today another one creates a pointless Jan 6th thread lol


Ok, new holiday: Merger Day.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> We're not surprised that this is the best you could do.


Not my best.

More desperation, a classic.

"It's more illegal for you than it is for them because you know what they did and you're not reporting it -- that's the -- you know, that's a criminal, that's a criminal offense. And, you know you can't let that happen. That's -- that's a big risk to you and Ryan (Germany), your lawyer, that's a big risk," Trump said during the call.

“The people of Georgia are angry. The people of the country are angry, and there's nothing wrong with saying that, you know, that you've recalculated,” Trump said on the call. "All I want to do is this: I just want to find 11,780 votes, which is one more than we have... Fellas, I need 11,000 votes, give me a break."


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2022)

playtime said:


> those that 'don't give a shit'  will be eating their shit when the top members of their food chain start getting arrested.



You gonna arrest all of us? Go for it, sis.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


There are many images of the blue city insurrections. Some years ago one was of an old man being pulled out of a car and and beaten. Antifa even declared itself a country in one. Remember? Where was the FBI? And the Federal law enforcement you love so much except ICE. They are mean. The only thing you have to know is that we have the same possibilities of authoritarian law killing millions in a Dictatorship pushed by Progs.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Use your brightest crayon, honey, and show us where PRECISELY in those pictures you see feces.
> 
> If you can't do that, maybe it's time to rethink your Xanax dosage.


Read the link I posted.

To read a link take your cursor and point it under the portion of my post that reads ”MAGA mob rioters smeared their own feces in US Capitol.” Once you have your cursor under the link, hit enter. It will take you to the article. Once you are at the article, you may proceed to read it.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think it's funny. Yesterday a mod was predicting all the dumb Jan 6th threads he'd have to merge and today another one creates a pointless Jan 6th thread lol


That is quite funny that a Mod started it...lolol...........don't they have, "Team Meetings" before such events

This Mod starts very few threads, but their always zingers foy shoy


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *WHY WERE SO FEW CAPITOL POLICE ON DUTY???*


Because Pelosi and Schumer planned it.

6 word summary of the whole GD scam


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


Boy you were waiting and dreaming all night for this thread. Did your fingers smell fishy when you awokst?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Read the link I posted.
> 
> To read a link take your cursor and point it under the portion of my post that reads ”MAGA mob rioters smeared their own feces in US Capitol.” Once you have your cursor under the link, hit enter. It will take you to the article. Once you are at the article, you may proceed to read it.


So you posted pictures that have nothing to do with your link, which BTW did the same thing that you did, and you wonder why we all call you our "Little Ray of Comedic Sunshine" on this board.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Not my best.
> 
> More desperation, a classic.
> 
> ...


Folks, I bring you the Queen of Irrelevant Cut And Paste.  ^^^^^


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Folks, I bring you the Queen of Irrelevant Cut And Paste.  ^^^^^


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


Yes, those waving flags carry a more devastating explosive charge than any bomb in OKC.
Do you ever go back and read the silliness you post?


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

Flash said:


> 2020 in pictures.  The Democrat supported Negro insurrection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 584219
> ...


Stuff vs democracy.  Anyone with an ounce of sense realizes which was more harmful to the country, which turns out to NOT be most of the Republican Party.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 6, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> Barking... absolutely, HOWLING MAD.  But you go right ahead and spin yourself deeper into the delusion.  Eventually, that media you absorb is going to try to get you to do more than just troll internet threads.  I wonder how many like you will have the guts to do more than talk trash.
> 
> I ask this same question a lot - IF Trump runs and wins in '24, what actions do YOU believe would be justified to keep him from reassuming power?  In January of 2017, people like you did many times the damage to DC that a handful of pissed-off Republicans did on 1/6.  They trashed buildings, burned a few vehicles, injured some cops... I don't recall the media solemnly revisiting 1/20 the next year.  A bunch of political effing HACKS is all you people are.  You can stick your righteous indignation up your arse.


Why you poor thing. Butthurt because what Trump & his goon squad tried on 1/6 is being rubbed in your face? 

Stock up on Kleenex, it's going to be a long day for you & the rest of you Trump asslickers.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2022)

playtime said:


> it seems to be gaining traction - that all the 'weeks of public hearings in vivid color ' coming will be aired in prime time.
> whether they will be aired live & unedited on FOX is doubtful; BUT it will be interesting to see if they do.
> but you can forget about newsmax, OANN, & RAV.


Evidently a LOT of WH staffers and officials are coming forward with a LOT of details, even before any televised hearings.  So the hearings and DoJ should be able to leverage them to move up the food chain.

If enough of them do this, we'll at some point reach the real core (Trump, Stone, Bannon, Navarro, that group).  And then we'll see if they turn on each other.

I won't make any assumptions.  Some positive signs, that's it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Why you poor thing. Butthurt because what Trump & his goon squad tried on 1/6 is being rubbed in your face?
> 
> Stock up on Kleenex, it's going to be a long day for you & the rest of you Trump asslickers.


Isn't it wonderful how you always know exactly when to show up and the right thing to say to just make us all feel warm inside?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Stuff vs democracy.  Anyone with an ounce of sense realizes which was more harmful to the country, which turns out to NOT be most of the Republican Party.


Democracy is tyranny by the majority, and the majority is controlled by the lying media. Fuck your democracy.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think it's funny. Yesterday a mod was predicting all the dumb Jan 6th threads he'd have to merge and today another one creates a pointless Jan 6th thread lol


First thing I thought of, too.

I'm reminded of the way the Stalinist Democrat politicians act in regards to "rules are for thee but not for me".



edit -- here we go:





__





						How Will Republicans Celebrate January 6th?
					

Tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of a very important day in U.S. history, a day unlike any other.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​






No sane person would say "Happy Insurrection Day".

It only proves you know that the "insurrection" was a big fat lie.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

Blackrook said:


> If the event traumatized you, I suggest you treat with a psychotherapist.


Unfortunately, the more malignant forms of sociopathy cannot be treated.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unfortunately, the more malignant forms of sociopathy cannot be treated.


The one in question is a goner.  Isn't it time to start reopening those mental hospitals that are standing empty?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


This is what insurrection looks like.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 6, 2022)

Meathead said:


> This is what insurrection looks like.


Yep, a real "insurrection" requires guns, lots of guns, not flags...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

petro said:


> Just counted 14 threads on it on the first page of active topics.
> JHC.


But aren't you forgetting that God, herself posted this thread?

 We can't dispute God's own word, and none of the lesser gods will, either.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...



3000 Americans lost their lives on 9/11

So really, that's just an insulting comparison


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> But aren't you forgetting that God, herself posted this thread?
> 
> We can't dispute God's own word, and none of the lesser gods will, either.


If it wasnt God Herself it would be in rubber room.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (Jan 6, 2022)

Looks like a Zeppelin night post show


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2022)

Funny stuff!!


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2022)

playtime said:


> Ashli Babbitt repeatedly rammed her SUV into the car of her future husband's girlfriend, report says​
> Morgan Keith
> Jan 3, 2022, 2:52 AM
> 
> ...



Your president, the invalid, took showers with his daughter.  He's all yours.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

Live updates: The January 6 Capitol insurrection one-year anniversary
					

Members of Congress and President Biden are marking the one-year anniversary of the deadly Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol with a slate of commemorative events. Follow here for the latest news.




					www.cnn.com
				




Great speech.  Taking on Trump's lies.

81,000,000 voters stand behind you.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Live updates: The January 6 Capitol insurrection one-year anniversary
> 
> 
> Members of Congress and President Biden are marking the one-year anniversary of the deadly Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol with a slate of commemorative events. Follow here for the latest news.
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2022)

An habitual liar calling out lies. How quaint


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


>


Gawd he is such a fucking creep.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> View attachment 584255


The pure level of mayhem and destruction is downright chilling, isn't it?

Why couldn't they have chosen to be mostly peaceful like our idols, instead?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

Well dang I missed it..... absolutely no loss though


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Live updates: The January 6 Capitol insurrection one-year anniversary
> 
> 
> Members of Congress and President Biden are marking the one-year anniversary of the deadly Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol with a slate of commemorative events. Follow here for the latest news.
> ...


That senile old fool couldn’t give a great speech.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> View attachment 584255


Oh the humanity!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

Does he still think it's 2020?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> An habitual liar calling out lies. How quaint



How DARE you say that about a man who has 3 college degrees and graduated at the top of his class?

CORN POP WAS A BAD DUDE!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

Gotta milk it for all it's worth, you know.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2022)

Biden won't TOLERATE violent rhetoric.

Except when he said this:









						Biden Fantasizes About Beating Up Trump During 'The View' Interview: Just 'He and I in a Room'
					

Is this a presidental camapign of a remake of 'Fight Club?' Democratic presidential candidate and former Vice President Joe Biden seems unsure.




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2022)

The great one that saved us from a orange lying menace
"You’re not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations," and "If you’re vaccinated, you’re not going to be hospitalized, you’re not going to be in the ICU unit, and you’re not going to die." --- biden


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> The great one that saved us from a orange lying menace
> "You’re not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations," and "If you’re vaccinated, you’re not going to be hospitalized, you’re not going to be in the ICU unit, and you’re not going to die." --- biden


I liked the truck drivers whopper


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2022)

Violent rhetoric HAS NO PLACE IN THE USA!!!









						Biden says he would have 'beat the hell out' of Trump in high school for disrespecting women
					






					abcnews.go.com


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Biden won't TOLERATE violent rhetoric.
> 
> Except when he said this:
> 
> ...


Remember when he threatened to fight a civilian last year while on the campaign trail?
I believe at that time, he also said republicans didnt deserve to know his position on policies. At that same time, he was being hailed as the great uniter


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass
I missed it as well. Of course I knew it would be a pack of lies so, no great loss.

Oh and Bidung beating Trump?? I"ll just stand over here and LMAO. 

Trump would hand him his ass.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Remember when he threatened to fight a civilian last year while on the campaign trail?
> I believe at that time, he also said republicans didnt deserve to know his position on policies. At that same time, he was being hailed as the great uniter



Absolutely I recall that.

Biden is a BULLY, no doubt about it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Absolutely I recall that.
> 
> Biden is a BULLY, no doubt about it.



He's all mouth, a swift breeze would blow the feeble old coot over


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He's all mouth, a swift breeze would blow the feeble old coot over


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


>



God help us


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...




Jan 6 Dimtard Pissy Pants thread #794

Charges for "INSURRECTION": Zero.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 6, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> 
> The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.
> 
> ALL four of them?


Must be terrible not to be able to use an "insurrection" to try and win the midterms, but keep on doing it. Republicans are only marginally better than Democrats. Lesser of two evils and all that.


----------



## Astrostar (Jan 6, 2022)

Live updates: The January 6 Capitol insurrection one-year anniversary
					

Members of Congress and President Biden are marking the one-year anniversary of the deadly Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol with a slate of commemorative events. Follow here for the latest news.




					www.cnn.com
				




President Biden calls out the 2020 loser and hits him in the gut!  Richly deserved!  Bigly!!!


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

President Biden made a great speech. That many Trumpers disregarded Biden's message is no surprise. I think the speech will resonate with the American public. Trumpers are hopeless.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 6, 2022)

Jan 6th is here.

They're still not treating trump like he's president.

They're treating Joe like he's president.

trump won right?

Why aren't you burning the capitol down?

(I know trump lost fair and square.)


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> President Biden made a great speech. That many Trumpers disregarded Biden's message is no surprise. I think the speech will resonate with the American public. Trumpers are hopeless.


I just thought it was ironic when you said a habitual liar is calling out someone elses lies


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> When the only tool you have is a low IQ hammer, everything looks like a nail.


Well, self-righteous low IQ hammer.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> President Biden made a great speech. That many Trumpers disregarded Biden's message is no surprise. I think the speech will resonate with the American public. Trumpers are hopeless.



Did you orgasm watching it?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 6, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Yeah, they should.
> 
> A year later and Trump's cult is still obsessed with the retard.
> 
> ...


"A year later and Trump's cult is still obsessed with the retard."
As you literally obsess about Trump.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2022)

Another jan 6th thread is just what we needed.
Thanks


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> Live updates: The January 6 Capitol insurrection one-year anniversary
> 
> 
> Members of Congress and President Biden are marking the one-year anniversary of the deadly Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol with a slate of commemorative events. Follow here for the latest news.
> ...


Yep, good stuff.

My favorite part was the way he didn't mention the former president's name.


----------



## miketx (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


It will long be remembered as the day filthy lying commies like you murdered a woman for trespassing on public property. Gives you a big hard on doesn't it?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Yep, good stuff.
> 
> My favorite part was the way he didn't mention the former president's name.



He probably couldn't remember it


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> They wield the word as if it were a weapon,  "Insurrection.  Insurrection.  Insurrection", until it has become as dull and impotent as all their other favorite pretend weapons --  "racist", "conspiracy theorist", "homophobe", "sexist", "horse dewormer".


But Trump DID say that drinking Nazi bleach was a fine idea!

AND HE SAID IT ON JANUARY 6TH!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


Ten points if you can name this J6 leader, since this thread is about J6 in pictures:


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2022)

But be sure to mask up and invite only 5 or fewer fully vaccinated trump haters to your celebration


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Did you orgasm watching it?


Hands free no doubt.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

miketex said:


> It will long be remembered as the day filthy lying commies like you murdered a woman for trespassing on public property. Gives you a big hard on doesn't it?


...right up there with the OKC bombing.......riiiggght!


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2022)

Most people have already forgotten 1/6 since the stuttering fuck has fucked the border and allowed another million illegals into the country. Empty store shelves and the price of gas are what people are concerned about. Not 1/6

The Dems keep harping on it like they believe the more they talk about it the more people will want to keep remembering it. 

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2022)

Real attacks on Democracy were Pearl Harbor and 9/11.  MANY THOUSANDS DIED.

1/6 COUP was defeated with one bullet and one dead unarmed woman.

FUCK YOU FAGGOT LEFTIES.

Such liars.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 6, 2022)

I suspect a lot of dem pants will be on fire given all the lies that will be told today. It's a damn wonder Tater did not spontaneously combust this morning......But hope springs eternal.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Claudette said:


> Most people have already forgotten 1/6 since the stuttering fuck has fucked the border and allowed another million illegals into the country. Empty store shelves and the price of gas are what people are concerned about. Not 1/6
> 
> The Dems keep harping on it like they believe the more they talk about it the more people will want to keep remembering it.
> 
> You can't fix stupid.


No you cannot....


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> You mean ALL the video evidence and ALL the testimony and ALL the texting.
> 
> Yes.  trump no longer has Senate Protection.
> Over playing their hand..... LOOLLOOLLOL
> ...


What exactly do you think Trump did?   You do understand that Trump didn't do anything and even told people to be peaceful right?  And do understand that November election is going to be a bloodbath for your fellow dems?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 6, 2022)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The desperation and obsession is ABSURD.
> 
> View attachment 584210











The only person to give her life for trump and trump didn't even bother to show up at her funeral.

If you watch her video above, you can see how much she was into the trump cause.


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 6, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Real attacks on Democracy were Pearl Harbor and 9/11.  MANY THOUSANDS DIED.
> 
> 1/6 COUP was defeated with one bullet and one dead unarmed woman.
> 
> ...


Democrats, not leftists.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The only person to give her life for trump and trump didn't even bother to show up at her funeral.
> 
> If you watch her video above, you can see how much she was into the trump cause.


The only person she gave her life to was the idiot who murdered her right Dimmer?


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

Biden's speech has apparently triggered the usual circle jerk of Trump supporters. Good!


----------



## kyzr (Jan 6, 2022)

Xiden was just on TV rubbing Trump's nose in the J6 defecation.
Wonder why he still can't do a real press conference?
Maybe because all he can do is read a teleprompter.
If we all just ignore the MSM's J6 celebration, and vote dems out in November, will J6 matter at all?  Hint: nope


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Biden's speech has apparently triggered the usual circle jerk of Trump supporters. Good!



How could it if we didn't care enough to watch the stuttering fck?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> How could it if we didn't care enough to watch the stuttering fck?


I don't have a TV and I still know that he did his usual stuttering fuck best.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> How could it if we didn't care enough to watch the stuttering fck?


If you didn't watch it, how can you comment on it!?


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> If you didn't watch it, how can you comment on it!?


​
Res ipsa loquitur.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


*No one even lit a fucking cigarette. If it was a horde of leftist bed wetters protesting, they would still be sifting through the ashes.

 The 2020 vote count was a fraud, and every honest, cognizant individual knows it. There is no way a jabbering retarded potato puppet that couldn't draw more than a few flies to his shit show rallies, where a few dozen lunatics sat in parked cars with masks on honking their horns in a desperate attempt to drown out the jeers from the counter rally Trump supporters outside that massively outnumbered them won that election.



.*


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> ​
> Res ipsa loquitur.


Your response is just plain  vacuous.  Res Ipsa Loquitur


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The only person to give her life for trump and trump didn't even bother to show up at her funeral.
> 
> If you watch her video above, you can see how much she was into the trump cause.


You'd drink her blood if you could.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Res Ipsa Loquitur comes out of tort law.  Regardless, that response is just vacuous in this context.


If you say so, counselor.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


Idiot alert^^^^


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You'd drink her blood if you could.


*Many bed wetters would have no problem at all climbing over the corpses of half the country if they could control the other half. These are seriously sick "people" we are dealing with.*


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Pete7469 said:


> *Many bed wetters would have no problem at all climbing over the corpses of half the country if they could control the other half. These are seriously sick "people" we are dealing with.*


The National Divorce, when we will build a tall wall with them on the other side, cannot come fast enough.  I will not have them in my country.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


It was no insurrection. It was a set up by pelosi and the other scum Dems. But the retards will cover it up. You idiots are so scared of Trump it's entertaining watching.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

JWBooth said:


> View attachment 584279


It would be funny if we didn't realize that ^^^^^ that is really the way they perceive it.

You truly can't fix stupid.  I just look forward to the day we get to imprison them all.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It would be funny if we didn't realize that ^^^^^ that is really the way they perceive it.
> 
> You truly can't fix stupid.  I just look forward to the day we get to imprison them all.


We know. That is why your ilk attempted a coup.  Thanks for admitting it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> We know. That is why your ilk attempted a coup.  Thanks for admitting it.


Whooshhhhhhhh...................................

It should be a requirement for posting here that you read above second grade level.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 6, 2022)

a tense day in DC









						'Despicable' Mitch McConnell torched for refusing to blame Trump in his January 6 statement by former Tea Party rep
					

On Thursday, marking the first anniversary of the assault on the U.S. Capitol by supporters of former President Donald Trump, Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) issued a statement marking the event."January 6th, 2021 was a dark day for Congress and our country," said McConnell. "The...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He probably couldn't remember it


^ Possible thread win.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...




A real look at the murder of Ashli Babbitt.......


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Whooshhhhhhhh...................................
> 
> It should be a requirement for posting here that you read above second grade level.


Or think above that level.

But that would eliminate about 90% of our Democrat posters.

(And a few conservatives too alas.)


----------



## Anomalism (Jan 6, 2022)

Do these people ever die?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...




We have actual video of Trump supporters in the Capitol....this video has not been hidden by the democrat party gestapo....


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

MinTrut said:


> Or think above that level.
> 
> But that would eliminate about 90% of our Democrat posters.
> 
> (And a few conservatives too alas.)


Alas.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey guys......for the Jan. 6 democrat party High Holy Day....where did you put your Narc on a Shelf?   Do you have the FBI Jan. 6 Narc, or the CIA Narc on a shelf?

We lit the candle on our Court House burned by blm/antifa model, to celebrate this High Holy day of the democrat party....


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> We have actual video of Trump supporters in the Capitol....this video has not been hidden by the democrat party gestapo....


Staying in between the ropes.  That's what I call OVERTHROWING A GOVERNMENT.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...




Moron...he isn't helping clean up....he noticed that the blm/antifa/FBI plants left evidence.....he's helping get rid of that evidence...


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 6, 2022)

The left are such pathetic sheep. Deranged pathetic hypocrites.


More actual truth about that day that was worse than pearl harbor. Except only one person died. Happened to be an unarmed white woman by a black cop.

But....

Oh that's right. She was breaking the law. Cause even though George Floyd or that fat gentle giant were breaking the laws....but they were BLLLLAAACCK.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 6, 2022)

Why can't the FBI identify the pipe bomber guy????  









						FBI is STILL hunting for pipe bomber on the anniversary of Jan. 6 riot
					

Investigators have talked to more than 900 people and collected 39,000 video files just to find the suspect, who is alleged to have planted bombs near the Republican and Democratic party offices.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Bobob (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584147
> 
> *Happy January 6 Trump Insurrection Anniversary*​January 6 Capitol attack: Trump tried to burn democracy to the ground. He’s still trying​


Jan 6 will go down in history as a blot on our democracy for sure, and trumps legacy will forever be attached to that infamous day.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 6, 2022)

kyzr said:


> Why can't the FBI identify the pipe bomber guy????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because he was put on leave from his FBI position until the Jan. 6 commission is over....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...




From the great Victor Davis Hanson...

*In the last five years, we have indeed seen many internal threats to democracy. *

*Hillary Clinton hired a foreign national to concoct a dossier of dirt against her presidential opponent. She disguised her own role by projecting her efforts to use Russian sources onto Trump. She used her contacts in government and media to seed the dossier to create a national hysteria about “Russian collusion.” Clinton urged Biden not to accept the 2020 result if he lost, and she also claimed Trump was not a legitimately elected president.

The chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff has violated laws governing the chain of command. Some retired officers violated Article 88 of the Uniform Code of Military Justice by slandering their commander-in-chief. Others publicly were on record calling for the military to intervene to remove an elected president.
*
*Some of the nation’s top officials in the FBI and intelligence committee have misled or lied under oath either to federal investigators or the U.S. Congress—again mostly with impunity.
--------------

After all, who is trying to federalize election laws in national elections contrary to the spirit of the Constitution? Who wishes to repeal or circumvent the Electoral College? Who wishes to destroy the more than 180-year-old Senate filibuster, the over 150-year-old nine-justice Supreme Court, and the more than 60-year-old, 50-state union? *
*
Who is attacking the founding constitutional idea of two senators per state?

The Constitution also clearly states that “When the President of the United States is tried, the Chief Justice shall preside.” Who slammed through the impeachment of Donald Trump without a presiding chief justice?

Never had a president been either impeached twice or tried in the Senate as a private citizen. Who did both?

The Left further broke prior precedent by impeaching Trump without a special counsel’s report, formal hearings, witnesses, and cross-examinations.

Who exactly is violating federal civil rights legislation?

New York City’s Department of Health and Mental Hygiene in December decided to rationpotentially lifesaving new COVID-19 medicines, partially on the basis of race, in the name of “equity.” 

The agency also allegedly used racial preferences to determine who would be first tested for COVID-19. 
*
*Yet such racial discrimination seems in direct violation of various title clauses of the 1964 Civil Rights Act.*









						Who Are the Real Insurrectionists? › American Greatness
					

Recently, Democrats have been despondent over Joe Biden’s sinking polls. His policies on the economy, energy, foreign policy, the border, and COVID-19 all have lost majority support. As a result…




					amgreatness.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2022)

To honor this new national holiday, I will quote our third president, which many of you hate (but fuck you), in a letter to William Smith:

_"The British ministry have so long hired their gazetteers to repeat and model into every form lies about our being in anarchy, that the world has at length believed them, the English nation has believed them, the ministers themselves have come to believe them, & what is more wonderful, we have believed them ourselves. yet where does this anarchy exist? Where did it ever exist, except in the single instance of Massachusetts? And can history produce an instance of a rebellion so honorably conducted? I say nothing of it's motives. They were founded in ignorance, not wickedness. God forbid we should ever be 20 years without such a rebellion. The people cannot be all, & always, well informed. The part which is wrong will be discontented in proportion to the importance of the facts they misconceive; if they remain quiet under such misconceptions it is a lethargy, the forerunner of death to the public liberty. We have had 13. states independent 11. years. There has been one rebellion. That comes to one rebellion in a century & a half for each state. What country before ever existed a century & half without a rebellion? & what country can preserve it's liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? *Let them take arms.* The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon & pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots & tyrants. It is it's natural manure."_

Happy Insurrection Day.


----------



## Bobob (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Alas.


Alas, you are not conservatives. You are trump supporters and your analogy applies to most of you, yes?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Jan 6 will go down in history as a blot on our democracy for sure, and trumps legacy will forever be attached to that infamous day.


Democracy is tyranny by the majority, and the majority is controlled by the lying media. Fuck your democracy.


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 6, 2022)

Just wanted to put things in perspective as the left goes full retard over January 6th.









						Protests, riots that gripped America in 2020
					

Protests ravaged parts of the nation in the days, weeks and months following the Minneapolis death of George Floyd and other Black individuals.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 6, 2022)

*McConnell: "January 6th, 2021 was a dark day for Congress and our country. The United States Capitol, the seat of the first branch of our federal government, was stormed by criminals who brutalized police officers and used force to try to stop Congress from doing its job."pic.twitter.com/bX5AABBwSk*


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 6, 2022)

Happy Insurrection Day to you too!

Wearing your MAGA hat?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

I like the fact several hundred right wing terrorist traitor trumpanzees will be celebrating in jail.  I hope some more of these clowns try something today as well.  Plenty of room in the local jails for these traitors.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Happy Insurrection Day to you too!
> 
> Wearing your MAGA hat?


No.

Are you?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


Weird that you wouldn’t post this image.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2022)

According to the third president of these united states, we have the right and duty to rebel and kill some motherfuckers from time to time.

It's time.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


Here is  a fainting couch for you.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2022)

*I wonder if the Nazi Pelousy Clown Show Commission will find out why Trump offered to send the National Guard to surround the Capital days before 1/6 if he was planning to send his goons down there to take over the country with zip ties and a toy gallows.*


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Here is  a fainting couch for you. View attachment 584294


The horror of those exploding flags......


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...


Poor traumatized little thing...Go get some couch time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​



J6RF


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> Pecking Order.
> Big Fish come last.


Who are the big fish in the Dem party who orchestrated the voter fraud?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I like the fact several hundred right wing terrorist traitor trumpanzees will be celebrating in jail.  I hope some more of these clowns try something today as well.  Plenty of room in the local jails for these traitors.


I just had to laugh.  Those celebrating in jail could try something and be put in jail.

This is the best thing you've ever said, honey!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The horror of those exploding flags......


The damage from this horrific event must have run into the tens of dollars!

 One of these terrorists even drank some of Nancy's alcohol!!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The damage from this horrific event must have run into the tens of dollars!
> 
> One of these terrorists even drank some of Nancy's alcohol!!


I think the real prize was looking in her desk for the Magic Botox!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Who are the big fish in the Dem party who orchestrated the voter fraud?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I just had to laugh.  Those celebrating in jail could try something and be put in jail.
> 
> This is the best thing you've ever said, honey!


You still standing outside in the cold waiting for your "meet up" in South Dakota?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You still standing outside in the cold waiting for your "meet up" in South Dakota?


The coward never showed up.

But that has nothing to do with the fact that you couldn't put together a proper sentence in the English language if your sorry life depended on it, sugar.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I like the fact several hundred right wing terrorist traitor trumpanzees will be celebrating in jail.  I hope some more of these clowns try something today as well.  Plenty of room in the local jails for these traitors.


So we can mark down Jake Starkey's latest sock as being in favor of indefinite detention, with no constitutionally required speedy adjudication,  of  people charged with petty misdemeanors.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> The coward never showed up.
> 
> But that has nothing to do with the fact that you couldn't put together a proper sentence in the English language if your sorry life depended on it, sugar.


You really got me there.  When you have nothing, go for misspellings, punctuation mistakes, or poor sentence structure.  That will show them!

You gonna celebrate Jan 6th today, traitor?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> According to the third president of these united states, we have the right and duty to rebel and kill some motherfuckers from time to time.
> 
> It's time.


Refresh, refresh, refresh!


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Who are the big fish in the Dem party who orchestrated the voter fraud?


Frank Sinatra orchestrated it from his grave.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You really got me there.  When you have nothing, go for misspellings, punctuation mistakes, or poor sentence structure.  That will show them!
> 
> You gonna celebrate Jan 6th today, traitor?


You got nothing but name calling.  We know this about you.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You got nothing but name calling.  We know this about you.


So you're not celebrating Jan 6th today?  Trump wouldn't like that, traitor.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Frank Sinatra orchestrated it from his grave.


Then how do you explain the bamboo paper ballots?  Dogmaphobe has it right.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> So you're not celebrating Jan 6th today?  Trump wouldn't like that, traitor.


Traitor?  Against what?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You really got me there.  When you have nothing, go for misspellings, punctuation mistakes, or poor sentence structure.  That will show them!
> 
> You gonna celebrate Jan 6th today, traitor?


The only ones celebrating it are those like Kamala Harris who are using the event as an opportunity to insult the victims of 911.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 6, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> "A year later and Trump's cult is still obsessed with the retard."
> As you literally obsess about Trump.


HMMM.

What's the title of this thread?

Hint: NOT Garth Brooks or Led Zeppelin.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584149


So glad that this son-of-a-bitch has been *BOOTED *out of Office.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Traitor?  Against what?


No celebration then?  I thought you'd be fully decked out in your MAGA gear waiting on the corner for your "meet-up".


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Man I love, "Love Triangles". They always end up in exciting disaster



i love when MAGATs get what they deserved.

ashli babbitt sure did!


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2022)

.

I'm grilling chicken, drinking some bourbon (later) and staying out of Gitmo.
I doubt the festivities the Democrats have planned will disappoint.

Although always a bit over-played and dramatic, you can count on them for entertainment.
I am not suggesting that any of them will win an award for their performance, but that's not why you watch the Shitshow anyway.

.​


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jan 6, 2022)

miketex said:


> It will long be remembered as the day filthy lying commies like you murdered a woman for trespassing on public property. Gives you a big hard on doesn't it?


Yep, Ashlie target practice was not only stupid enough to listen to filthy, lying, commies but she showed up in DC, for them.
Then with a gun pointed at her, she tries to jump through a broken-out window opening?

Yeah, a top-five contender for the Darwin award for 2021.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

playtime said:


> i love when MAGATs get what they deserved.
> 
> ashli babbitt sure did!


and to think that another subhuman actually thanked this post.

What is WRONG with you creatures, anyway?


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> and to think that another subhuman actually thanked this post.
> 
> What is WRONG with you creatures, anyway?


.

 ... And Some people wonder how Progressives manage to get elected.

.​


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Yeah unarmed female protestors deserve to be murdered in the name of a democracy that mandates all aspects of a persons life for their safety and security.

 *****SMILE*****


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> You gonna arrest all of us? Go for it, sis.
> 
> View attachment 584239



not all crossed that line ... those that were just poorly educated pawns who entered the capital unauthorized got simple trespassing charges levied against them AND are low hanging fruit. 

some readily plead guilty to more serious charges, getting their charges/fines reduced pending trial as long as they agreed to cooperate.

BUT ... those are donny's flying monkeys.

there are those higher up that are on the radar, & the select comittee has interviewed/deposed over 300 individuals ...  including first person eye witness'.   one might even be   ivankaaaaaaa... who i have no doubt would throw her daddy under the bus to save her own skin.  & i have no doubt that the justice dept have been getting the same people to testify for them.

tick tock, basket dweller.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584333
> 
> Yeah unarmed female protestors deserve to be murdered in the name of a democracy that mandates all aspects of a persons life for their safety and security.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Breaking into a closed Federal building is against the law.  Furthermore, attempting to illegally access members of Congress in a threatening manner also didnt help her cause, traitor.  She got what was coming to her.  If you think what she did was acceptable, why dont you give it a try, traitor?


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Yep, Ashlie target practice was not only stupid enough to listen to filthy, lying, commies but she showed up in DC, for them.
> Then with a gun pointed at her, she tries to jump through a broken-out window opening?
> 
> Yeah, a top-five contender for the Darwin award for 2021.



that bitch was assigned security detail at air bases when she was in the military.  she knew the second she breached the capital, UNAUTHORISED, with a violent mob - that she was committing an egregious criminal act .. knowing that security had no idea whether she was armed -  or had a bomb attached to her.  she played a very bad game of russian roulette.  she lost bigley & it was 100% her fault.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So the democrat controlled thugs profags and black lies matter picked one day from all four years of their insurrections?


Were you there on Jan 6th, or hiding at home?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The idiot Dems are overplaying their hand . . . . . again


Nervous?  Embarrassed?


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 6, 2022)

It should be called Liberal Useful Idiot Day, because those are the only people keeping this faux-insurrection talking point alive.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Were you there on Jan 6th, or hiding at home?


You know that coward was cowering at home behind his computer.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> Barking... absolutely, HOWLING MAD.  But you go right ahead and spin yourself deeper into the delusion.  Eventually, that media you absorb is going to try to get you to do more than just troll internet threads.  I wonder how many like you will have the guts to do more than talk trash.
> 
> I ask this same question a lot - IF Trump runs and wins in '24, what actions do YOU believe would be justified to keep him from reassuming power?  In January of 2017, people like you did many times the damage to DC that a handful of pissed-off Republicans did on 1/6.  They trashed buildings, burned a few vehicles, injured some cops... I don't recall the media solemnly revisiting 1/20 the next year.  A bunch of political effing HACKS is all you people are.  You can stick your righteous indignation up your arse.


Ironic how you talk about delusions.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

MinTrut said:


> Happy Endlessly Trolling the Forum With Your Brainless/Repetitive Bullshit Day!
> 
> Celebrate it well - it only happens 365 days a year with you.


Nervous?   Or embarrassed?   Which is it for you?


----------



## MinTrut (Jan 6, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> It should be called Liberal Useful Idiot Day, because those are the only people keeping this faux-insurrection talking point alive.


Love it.

Federal holiday!


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> It should be called Liberal Useful Idiot Day, because those are the only people keeping this faux-insurrection talking point alive.


Seeing another multi-year sentence handed down to a Jan 6th right wing traitor makes my day.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584333
> 
> Yeah unarmed female protestors deserve to be murdered in the name of a democracy that mandates all aspects of a persons life for their safety and security.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Not murdered.....justifiably removed.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> No celebration then?  I thought you'd be fully decked out in your MAGA gear waiting on the corner for your "meet-up".


Traitor against what?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Nervous?   Or embarrassed?   Which is it for you?


People like this aren't capable of being embarrassed.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Traitor against what?


Are you the local crazy lady that has been kicked out of all the Starbucks?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> People like this aren't capable of being embarrassed.


Moral people live their lives in a way that ensures that they never have to be embarrassed.


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Seeing another multi-year sentence handed down to a Jan 6th right wing traitor makes my day.


Illustrating just how worthless and pathetic your real life is, john dope.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


motherjones


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Illustrating just how worthless and pathetic your real life is, john dope.


You're gonna be locked up next, boy.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2022)

*Ashli Babbitt Memorial Day.*
*
Where America remembers when a filthy Negro government thug brutally murdered an unarmed veteran woman because she was protesting a stolen election.*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You're gonna be locked up next, boy.


The internet is forever.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> It should be called Liberal Useful Idiot Day, because those are the only people keeping this faux-insurrection talking point alive.


Nervous?   Or embarrassed?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You know that coward was cowering at home behind his computer.


Another right wing Kowardly Keyboard Kommando.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Flash said:


> *Ashli Babbitt Memorial Day.*
> 
> *Where America remembers when a filthy Negro government thug brutally murdered an unarmed veteran woman because she was protesting a stolen election.*


Why are you against law and order and for people attacking police?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> The internet is forever.


And?  Was that some sort of veiled threat?  LOL if it was.


----------



## playtime (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You know that coward was cowering at home behind his computer.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

Flash said:


> *Ashli Babbitt Memorial Day.*
> 
> *Where America remembers when a filthy Negro government thug brutally murdered an unarmed veteran woman because she was protesting a stolen election.*


This^ folks....is your typical trump cultist.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> The internet is forever.


Indeed it is.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> This^ folks....is your typical trump cultist.


He is also a self admitted racist.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Apparently nobody really believes in your rotten old demented pervert. Except for you, right?
> 
> View attachment 584199


Look at all those thugs.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​



Statement by President George W. Bush on Insurrection at the Capitol​
Laura and I are watching the scenes of mayhem unfolding at the seat of our Nation’s government in disbelief and dismay. It is a sickening and heartbreaking sight. *This is how election results are disputed in a banana republic* – not our democratic republic. I am appalled by the reckless behavior of some political leaders since the election and by the lack of respect shown today for our institutions, our traditions, and our law enforcement. The violent assault on the Capitol – and disruption of a Constitutionally-mandated meeting of Congress – was undertaken by people whose passions have been inflamed by falsehoods and false hopes. Insurrection could do grave damage to our Nation and reputation. In the United States of America, it is the fundamental responsibility of every patriotic citizen to support the rule of law. To those who are disappointed in the results of the election: Our country is more important than the politics of the moment. Let the officials elected by the people fulfill their duties and represent our voices in peace and safety. May God continue to bless the United States of America.







						Statement by President George W. Bush on Insurrection at the Capitol | George W. Bush Presidential Center
					






					www.bushcenter.org


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Statement by President George W. Bush on Insurrection at the Capitol​
> Laura and I are watching the scenes of mayhem unfolding at the seat of our Nation’s government in disbelief and dismay. It is a sickening and heartbreaking sight. *This is how election results are disputed in a banana republic* – not our democratic republic. I am appalled by the reckless behavior of some political leaders since the election and by the lack of respect shown today for our institutions, our traditions, and our law enforcement. The violent assault on the Capitol – and disruption of a Constitutionally-mandated meeting of Congress – was undertaken by people whose passions have been inflamed by falsehoods and false hopes. Insurrection could do grave damage to our Nation and reputation. In the United States of America, it is the fundamental responsibility of every patriotic citizen to support the rule of law. To those who are disappointed in the results of the election: Our country is more important than the politics of the moment. Let the officials elected by the people fulfill their duties and represent our voices in peace and safety. May God continue to bless the United States of America.
> 
> 
> ...


Bush turned from a patriot into a RINO.....now he just tries to suck up to all the other lifers.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2022)

Here here.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2022)

Biden killed it. Told it like it is and had a great message. I would have just got up and said:

A B C D E F U and your mom and your sister and everyone but your dog.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

Blackrook said:


> If the event traumatized you, I suggest you treat with a psychotherapist.


    From one of the biggest whiners on USMB.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2022)

*The stupid uneducated Moon Bats have no idea what an insurrection is.

None of the people arrested by the government thugs were charged with insurrection.  Just trespass and property damage.  Things that aren't even prosecuted as crimes in Democrat controlled places like San Francisco any more.

Why weren't all these goddamn BLM Negros charged with arson, trespass, looting, destruction of private and government property and murdering in their six months of rioting and insurrection in over 200 American cities?

Why weren't the goddamn BLM Negros and their ANTIFA buddies that did tremendous damage in DC ever charged with any crimes?  *


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> That's because aside from a few of you on the left, nobody really gives a shit.


More right wing delusion.


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You're gonna be locked up next, boy.


Keep flailing, dope, it's adorable.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> That's because aside from a few of you on the left, nobody really gives a shit.


That's why you're here whining, right?


----------



## Orangecat (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Nervous?   Or embarrassed?


You have the perceptive abilities of dried up dog shit if that's what  your attempt at thought produced.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I love the smell of leftist loser desperation in the morning.


Well, that's an Ironically funny post.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Well, that's an Ironically funny post.


i need INSURRECTION DAY  recipes


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> i need INSURRECTION DAY  recipes


Call up the nearest Fed Pen.  They'll give you some recipes.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> And?  Was that some sort of veiled threat?  LOL if it was.


Screenshots too.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> This^ folks....is your typical trump cultist.


Definition of "cult" -- People who scare me.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Flash said:


> *The stupid uneducated Moon Bats have no idea what an insurrection is.
> 
> None of the people arrested by the government thugs were charged with insurrection.  Just trespass and property damage.  Things that aren't even prosecuted as crimes in Democrat controlled places like San Francisco any more.
> 
> ...


You are unbelievably stupid.  Do you know how difficult it is to charge someone with being an insurrectionist?  Do you ever question why criminals arent charged with higher crimes that they deserve to be charged with?  You are unbelievably stupid.

And as it's been explained to you millions of times, leftists by the hundreds have been charged for their crimes.  But you're so fucking stupid you refuse to acknowledge reality.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Why are you against law and order and for people attacking police?


Why do you support killing unarmed women?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Definition of "cult" -- People who scare me.


You need some new material.  This one got stale after the 100th time you posted it, traitor.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Why do you support killing unarmed women?


I support defending Congressmen that are under attack by any means necessary.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I support defending Congressmen that are under attack by any means necessary.


Why do you support killing unarmed women?


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Screenshots too.


You making a scrap book?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You need some new material.  This one got stale after the 100th time you posted it, traitor.


Why do you support killing unarmed women?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You making a scrap book?


Why do you support killing unarmed women?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Why do you support killing unarmed women?


I support law and order and ARRESTS for violations thereof.     It ain't happenin' in my city.    Vandalism and assault have been LEGALIZED


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Why do you support killing unarmed women?


Speaking of needing new material.  You forget your meds again?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


Conservatives are fundamentally cowards.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Speaking of needing new material.  You forget your meds again?


How many unarmed women did you kill this week?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> How many unarmed women did you kill this week?


I guess you're going to crazy town again today.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> I support law and order and ARRESTS for violations thereof.     It ain't happenin' in my city.    Vandalism and assault have been LEGALIZED


What does that have to do with the murder of Ashli Babbitt?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I guess you're going to crazy town again today.


How many unarmed women did you kill this week?        

Remember, screenshots are forever.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What does that have to do with the murder of Ashli Babbitt?


You dont support law and order.  So you wouldnt understand.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You dont support law and order.  So you wouldnt understand.


How many unarmed women did you kill this week?


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> i need INSURRECTION DAY  recipes


.









						U.S. Senate Bean Soup
					

Chock-full of ham, beans and celery, this hearty soup makes a wonderful meal at any time of year. Freeze the bone from a holiday ham until you're ready to make soup. Plus, once prepared, it freezes well for a great make-ahead supper! —Rosemarie Forcum White Stone, Virginia




					www.tasteofhome.com
				




.​


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> How many unarmed women did you kill this week?


How many public meltdowns did you have this week, psycho?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What does that have to do with the murder of Ashli Babbitt?


   I is a police supporter-----it was a TRAGIC ERROR---
   IMVO   (in my vaunted opinion)


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> How many public meltdowns did you have this week, psycho?


Screenshots are forever.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Screenshots are forever.


Just in case you're wondering, you dont need to do a screenshot.  It'll still be here tomorrow.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Just in case you're wondering, you dont need to do a screenshot.  It'll still be here tomorrow.


Why do you support killing unarmed women?


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> I is a police supporter-----it was a TRAGIC ERROR---
> IMVO   (in my vaunted opinion)


Not according to the police.....


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 6, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 584374




The only person to die for trump and he didn't even bother to attend her funeral.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


Where is Ray Epps? Until he is arrested and charged this is a joke.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584147
> 
> *Happy January 6 Trump Insurrection Anniversary*​January 6 Capitol attack: Trump tried to burn democracy to the ground. He’s still trying​


Happy Patriots Day!


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2022)

*President Potatohead said Jan 6th was worse than Pearl Harbor.

Stupid uneducated Moon Bats that don't know any more about History than they know about Economics, Biology, Climate Science, Ethics or the Constitution agree with him.*


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 6, 2022)

It seems like all the legacy media and Dems have left is 1/6.  CNN, MSNBC, and all the rest are running with this stuff 24/7.   Per multiple media reports the Dems intend to stretch this out as long as possible with hearings potentially aired in prime time.  Further speculation is that the hearing "results" will be released just before the 2022 mid terms. 

Since this is obviously the strategy it begs the question: Is this a smart move by the Dems?

Polling indicates the economy and runaway inflation are voters primary concern, followed by Covid, huge increases in crime, and the debacle in Afghanistan and conflict with Russia and China.  We know that none of the media wants to talk about the disaster that is Biden.  

Meanwhile, the Dems appear to have no answers for the problems voters are actually concerned about.  Instead it is January 6th, where transgender people can pee, and global warming following a distant 2nd and 3rd. 

So again, should Dems make 1/6 such a major focus?  Discuss.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2022)

A January 6th "insurrectionists".


----------



## kyzr (Jan 6, 2022)

J6 is old news.  Elections are about the future.  
The dems have the US on the wrong track, and will find out in November how voters feel about their policies.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2022)

The summer 2020 riots resulted in some 15 times more injured police officers, 23 times as many arrests, and estimated damages in dollar terms up to 1,300 times more costly than those of the Capitol riot.

   Authorities have pursued the largely Trump-supporting Capitol rioters with substantially more vigor than suspected wrongdoers in the earlier two cases, and prosecutors and judges alike have weighed Capitol riot defendants’ political views in adjudicating their cases.

   Dozens of accused Capitol rioters have been held in pretrial detention for months, where they have allegedly been mistreated.

    In the summer 2020 riots, the vast majority of charges were dismissed, as they were in the Inauguration 2017 unrest. Prosecutors have dropped a single Capitol riot case.






__





						Comparing Jan 6, George Floyd, And 2017 Inauguration Riots | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 6, 2022)

99% of America doesn't give a shit about Jan, 6th. If that's the best Dems can muster to distract from their disastrous policies and failures, they are in real trouble.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> 99% of America doesn't give a shit about Jan, 6th. If that's the best Dems can muster to distract from their disastrous policies and failures, they are in real trouble.


You arent living in reality.  Most Americans hate people like you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You arent living in reality.  Most Americans hate people like you.


Americans are EASILY swayed by the MEDIA


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> You understand that the Legislative Branch has no police power, right?


They refer to the DOJ for prosecution.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> Americans are EASILY swayed by the MEDIA


Was that supposed to refute what I said?  LOL!

Trump lost the election.  America spoke and it said it hates trump and the trumpanzee.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> January 6th won’t be forgotten nor will it be swept under the rug.  It was defining event for our country.
> 
> For me personally, it was right up with the OKC bombing, Space Shuttle Challenger and 911 in terms of events I’ll never forget.  I was too young to remember the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> ...



Greatest Bands in History. . .

1. The Beatles
2. The Rolling Stones
3. The Gin Blossoms.

Most Significant Dates in U.S. History

1. Sept. 11th
2. Dec. 7th
3. Jan. 6th


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> There are people in many nations laughing at this.


You're confused. Everyone int he world outside the Trump cult sees it for the insurrection it was and pities our country for being infested with the gross cult.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> Americans are EASILY swayed by the MEDIA



Walk down the street and ask 10 random people what happened Jan 6th 2021 and 9 will have no idea


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> Americans are EASILY swayed by the MEDIA


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Democracy is tyranny by the majority, and the majority is controlled by the lying media. Fuck your democracy.


Sorry American democracy doesn’t agree with you.  Perhaps going back to Russia and its oligarchic government is more your speed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Walk down the street and ask 10 random people what happened Jan 6th 2021 and 9 will have no idea


That's a self-soothing lie you just pulled right out of your ass.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's a self-soothing lie you just pulled right out of your ass.



Oh great, you again.

Shoo


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh great, you again.
> 
> Shoo


Oh look, you making up lies again. Must be a day that ends in "y".


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Walk down the street and ask 10 random people what happened Jan 6th 2021 and 9 will have no idea


If that’s really true, no wonder Trump’s lies have gotten so much traction!  But, I think what’s happening is that it wasn’t really a random sample and 8 of the 9 were Republicans lying to the pollster, as they usually do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> If that’s really true, no wonder Trump’s lies have gotten so much traction!  But, I think what’s happening is that it wasn’t really a random sample and 8 of the 9 were Republicans.


It's not true. Every poll on the matter shows nearly every American knows what happened there. And that the cultists are the only ones in denial.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Sorry American democracy doesn’t agree with you.  Perhaps going back to Russia and its oligarchic government is more your speed.


Well, let's take my statement apart.  Which part of it do you disagree with?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

So we basically have the road map to the planning of the insurrection by the Trump cult high priests and the cult leader himself.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, you making up lies again. Must be a day that ends in "y".


.

There's no reason to act like that isn't standard operations on both sides of the aisle ... 

.​


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It's not true. Every poll on the matter shows nearly every American knows what happened there. And that the cultists are the only ones in denial.


I just saw a video of some trumpanzee chimps being interviewed about 1/6.  Every excuse under the sun except that it was trumpanzees that stormed the Capitol.  A psychologist would have a field day dealing with this cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> There's no reason to act like that isn't standard operations on both sides of the aisle ...
> 
> .​


Just because that is true of you doesn't make it true of everyone.


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Well, let's take my statement apart.  Which part of it do you disagree with?


That there‘s something wrong with American democracy.  I thought I made that pretty clear, but I guess English isn’t your first language, comrade.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


Why are you happy about the anniversary of a riot? Strange, you do realize that people lost their lives, don't you or are ignorant?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Well, let's take my statement apart.  Which part of it do you disagree with?


The part where you don't like democracy because you lost an election.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> That there‘s something wrong with American democracy.  I thought I made that pretty clear, but I guess English isn’t your first language, comrade.


So do you disagree with the fact that democracy is rule by the majority?


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Why are you happy about the anniversary of a riot? Strange, you do realize that people lost their lives, don't you or are ignorant?


Why are you trying to downplay what happened that day?  Embarrassed?


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So do you disagree with the fact that democracy is rule by the majority?


Better than rule by the minority.  If you like oligarchy better, go home.


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 6, 2022)

After the democrats lose everything this year, we're gonna rename this day as "Slap a Democrat Day".


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So do you disagree with the fact that democracy is rule by the majority?


Democracy is the will of the people.  You just cant face reality that most people dont think like you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> After the democrats lose everything this year, we're gonna rename this day as "Slap a Democrat Day".


Man, the hospitals are going to fill up with ass-beaten hillbillies like you. I say go for it, will be cathartic.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Better than rule by the minority.  If you like oligarchy better, go home.


You didn't answer my question.  If you're not willing to have a conversation, that's fine.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Just because that is true of you doesn't make it true of everyone.


.

When the man who later becomes President can joke on National Television about lying to his constituents ...
*He knows how stupid you are *... 


.​


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

I haven't heard of any nasty events yet.  Have you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> When the man who later becomes President can joke on National television about lying to his constituents ...
> *He knows how stupid you are *...
> ...


Your pathetic whataboutism will not save you or your orange lard and master.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> I haven't heard of any nasty events yet.  Have you?


Besides that guy that guy that got arrested in Iowa with plans to attack the White House?  I havent really been looking.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Why are you trying to downplay what happened that day?  Embarrassed?


I don't celebrate death, just a quirk of mine. That you do seems pretty sick.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your pathetic whataboutism will not save you or your orange lard and master.


.

Whatever nitwit ... 

It's not like I was suggesting you are all that bright, and you obviously don't know shit about me.
Not that I think you have the attention span of a gnat, or the desire to get anything correct to start with.

.​.


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> After the democrats lose everything this year, we're gonna rename this day as "Slap a Democrat Day".


Lose with 1/6 footage running 24/7.  Dram on!


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Lose with 1/6 footage running 24/7.  Dram on!


Enjoy your fantasy.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> The part where you don't like democracy because you lost an election.


The part where I don't like democracy because the majority are stupid, selfish pussies and tattletales.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Lose with 1/6 footage running 24/7.  Dram on!


Dram on!  Damn straight!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> After the democrats lose everything this year, we're gonna rename this day as "Slap a Democrat Day".


With a 2x4.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> The part where I don't like democracy because the majority are stupid, selfish pussies and tattletales.


Yes it is unfortunate there are many selfish people in this country that only care about themselves,.  Fortunately, they are a dying breed and a new generation with new ideas of what this country should be about is taking hold.


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I don't celebrate death, just a quirk of mine. That you do seems pretty sick.


So that’s how you see it?  I see it as the day America was saved from fascism and, as we know, fascists don’t normally care about a few bodies.  They like having a few martyrs, as we see Ashli Babbit being elevated to Trumpista sainthood.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's a self-soothing lie you just pulled right out of your ass.





konradv said:


> Why are you trying to downplay what happened that day?  Embarrassed?


What happened what day?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> So that’s how you see it?  I see it as the day America was saved from fascism and, as we know, fascists don’t normally care about a few bodies.  They like having a few martyrs, as we see Ashli Babbit being elevated to Trumpista sainthood.


So you perceive the killing of an unarmed woman as a thing that saved your asses from fascism.  What's a dead woman or two, right?  You might actually be getting off thinking about it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> So that’s how you see it?  I see it as the day America was saved from fascism and, as we know, fascists don’t normally care about a few bodies.  They like having a few martyrs, as we see Ashli Babbit being elevated to Trumpista sainthood.


News to me-----you must be thinking   "george floyd"


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So you perceive the killing of an unarmed woman as a thing that saved your asses from fascism.  What's a dead woman or two, right?
> 
> Did any of your sisters survive childhood?


I'm surprised more people werent shot and killed that day.  They deserved it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I'm surprised more people werent shot and killed that day.  They deserved it.


   I am surprised more people did not DIE----so large 
   a crowd.    The fact that the death rate was SO LOW 
   speaks well for  COP RESTRAINT and crowd control


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> I am surprised more people did not DIE----so large
> a crowd.    The fact that the death rate was SO LOW
> speaks well for  COP RESTRAINT and crowd control


Well cops cant really be effective when they are knocked out cold by right wing domestic terrorists now can they?

The cops were overrun.  But your delusional take is pretty funny.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I'm surprised more people werent shot and killed that day.  They deserved it.


Too bad you weren't there in the crosshairs that day.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Well cops cant really be effective when they are knocked out cold by right wing domestic terrorists now can they?
> 
> The cops were overrun.  But your delusional take is pretty funny.


   what are you calling  "effective"  ?     How many cops 
died that day from assault ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Whatever nitwit ...
> 
> ...


Cry it all out.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I don't celebrate death, just a quirk of mine. That you do seems pretty sick.


There are some sick fucks that they allow to hang out on this board.






They will find out what happens to sick fucks.  Karma is a bitch.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Too bad you weren't there in the crosshairs that day.


Why would i be at a right wing domestic terrorist riot?

I had zero problem with the election process, as with all other elections in my lifetime.  In addition, I sure was happy with the results, kicking trump out of the WH.  I heard they had to fumigate the place after he left.  Is that true?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> what are you calling  "effective"  ?     How many cops
> died that day from assault ?


Zero


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Were you there on Jan 6th, or hiding at home?


Were you there or do you believe the spewed by the democrat controlled loud mouths


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cry it all out.


.

You seem to have that fairly well covered ... Play through dumbass ...   

.​


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> You seem to have that fairly well covered ... Play through dumbass ...
> 
> .​


See ya! You always tap out quickly, like the intellectual lightweight you are.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> There are some sick fucks that they allow to hang out on this board.
> 
> View attachment 584404
> 
> They will find out what happens to sick fucks.  Karma is a bitch.



She died for trump. Why didn't trump attend her funeral?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> what are you calling  "effective"  ?     How many cops
> died that day from assault ?


I said cops were knocked out.  Surely you dont want me to post the video of trump supporters taking a flagpole and pounding an unconscious cop with it now do you?  It's pretty graphic.  But I guess those are the people you consider patriots and real Americans.  You're sick and need help.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Why would i be at a right wing domestic terrorist riot?
> 
> I had zero problem with the election process, as with all other elections in my lifetime.  In addition, I sure was happy with the results, kicking trump out of the WH.  I heard they had to fumigate the place after he left.  Is that true?


You didn't have a problem with all the unauthorized election changes? If you don't you are the problem.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


>


Your cherry picked misrepresentations won't help the lobotomized insurrectionists.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You didn't have a problem with all the unauthorized election changes? If you don't you are the problem.


That poster is "the problem", regardless of what the subject is on this board.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I said cops were knocked out.  Surely you dont want me to post the video of trump supporters taking a flagpole and pounding an unconscious cop with it now do you?  It's pretty graphic.  But I guess those are the people you consider patriots and real Americans.  You're sick and need help.


Do you know the person and his political affiliation?


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> See ya! You always tap out quickly, like the intellectual lightweight you are.


.

You never run out of gas ... In fact, you have a rather impressive resume as a gasbag ...   

.​


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your cherry picked misrepresentations won't help the lobotomized insurrectionists.





			FBI confirms there was no insurrection on Jan. 6


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your cherry picked misrepresentations won't help the lobotomized insurrectionists.


That's not a cherry pick anything it's a fact. Even Harris admitted the violence would continue.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


So you're celebrating the dark day when the communist left pulled off the first successful coup d'tat in the history of the country by installing an illegitimate government--SMH.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You didn't have a problem with all the unauthorized election changes? If you don't you are the problem.


Who said they were unauthorized?  You?  Last time I checked, you dont determine whether something was authorized or not.  The courts decide that.  And I do believe no court said anything about election changes being unauthorized.  But we get it.  When the court decisions dont go your way, you want to get rid of them or at the very least oust all the communists and I guess republicans as well that sit on those courts.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I said cops were knocked out.  Surely you dont want me to post the video of trump supporters taking a flagpole and pounding an unconscious cop with it now do you?  It's pretty graphic.  But I guess those are the people you consider patriots and real Americans.  You're sick and need help.


   try again----I am old and have been in positions 
   in which I was WITNESS to the behavior of crowds 
   AND criminal behavior and the outcome thereof.   
   I whole lot worse is a common event in my city---
   around the corner


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584147
> 
> *Happy January 6 Trump Insurrection Anniversary*​January 6 Capitol attack: Trump tried to burn democracy to the ground. He’s still trying​


Chief Shitting Bull is off his meds again.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> So that’s how you see it?  I see it as the day America was saved from fascism and, as we know, fascists don’t normally care about a few bodies.  They like having a few martyrs, as we see Ashli Babbit being elevated to Trumpista sainthood.


Babbit was no saint, I never thought she was. Those involved in the riot were pretty unintelligent, as most rioters are.  

What is very surprising is that people think a 1000 mostly unarmed individuals were a threat to our nation. We have almost 500,000 military personnel, so to say we were saved from fascism is pretty dramatic. No one of our Representatives were close to being killed. I do see that it was quite stressful for all involved but democracy was close to being thwarted. So, charge the rioters and let the courts handle them and sentence them. The vote was postponed until later that day, which was appropriate. 

After a year I haven't changed my stand, it was an embarrassment to our nation however we saw our nation bounce back as always and get the days work done by electing Biden. 

You partisans on both sides are way to dramatic.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Insurrection?  As in politicians in fear of being hung?

All they'd have had to do is sit down.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The idiot Dems are overplaying their hand . . . . . again


Just like the Russia B's and Schiff sham those fuckers need to pay


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


>


The guy with an "OAKLAND Raiders" logo is posting about cults?  That's laughable.  News flash moron--there is no such team.  Cult member.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Who said they were unauthorized?  You?  Last time I checked, you dont determine whether something was authorized or not.  The courts decide that.  And I do believe no court said anything about election changes being unauthorized.  But we get it.  When the court decisions dont go your way, you want to get rid of them or at the very least oust all the communists and I guess republicans as well that sit on those courts.


Voting process changed without the states legislative body approval is illegal.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> try again----I am old and have been in positions
> in which I was WITNESS to the behavior of crowds
> AND criminal behavior and the outcome thereof.
> I whole lot worse is a common event in my city---
> around the corner


It's useless to try to actually have a conversation with that poster.  They're about seven years old and I wish the adult in their household would cut off their access to the computer.

They are now on my ignore list because they are a waste of time, space and oxygen.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your cherry picked misrepresentations won't help the lobotomized insurrectionists.


Just doin' what your TEE VEE does.

I'm not looking to help anyone. . . but to show how absurd the propaganda world is that you are living in.  The very fact that you point out, that it IS cherry picked, and that you know, that there were peaceful BLM protesters, just as the majority of folks at the Stop the Steal rally were also peaceful?

And this whole Jan. 6th narrative is bullshit. . . should pretty much tell everyone what we need to know, the corporate media cabal, in tandem with the Deep State, is trying to manipulate the public and law makers. . . 

To strip away basic Constitutional protections.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Voting process changed without the states legislative body approval is illegal.


Wrong, dipshit.  Each state has their own laws governing changes to the election process.  It's not necessarily the "legislative body" in each state that makes those decisions.  If you are so confident in your position, go get yourself a lawyer and file a lawsuit.  That is of course if you can find a lawyer that wont laugh you out of their office.  It's been tried already and like I said, the courts did not rule in your favor.  But go for it.


----------



## yidnar (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


happy insurrection day ? the left has compared Jan 6th to the 911 attacks ! do you go around on 911 saying happy terror attack day ? proof leftists are happy that a bunch of idiots got violent on jan 6th ! keep harping on one brief outbreak of violence and ignore the problems that everyday Americans are suffering from under the Biden admin and run on it in 2022 and 2024 .


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Wrong, dipshit.  Each state has their own laws governing changes to the election process.  It's not necessarily the "legislative body" in each state that makes those decisions.  If you are so confident in your position, go get yourself a lawyer and file a lawsuit.  That is of course if you can find a lawyer that wont laugh you out of their office.  It's been tried already and like I said, the courts did not rule in your favor.  But go for it.


It is the legislative body. Read the Constitution.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

yidnar said:


> happy insurrection day ? the left has compared Jan 6th to the 911 attacks ! do you go around on 911 saying happy terror attack day ? proof leftists are happy that a bunch of idiots got violent on jan 6th ! keep harping on one brief outbreak of violence and ignore the problems that everyday Americans are suffering from under the Biden admin and run on it in 2022 and 2024 .


I guess you failed to see the article was about FAR RIGHT ie mainstream right wing groups COMMEMORATING 1/6.  You're literally making things up.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Babbit was no saint, I never thought she was.


So that is the justification for the government to summarily execute an unarmed citizen of the US today, eh.  Run along you commie fuck.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Breaking into a closed Federal building is against the law.  Furthermore, attempting to illegally access members of Congress in a threatening manner also didnt help her cause, traitor.  She got what was coming to her.  If you think what she did was acceptable, why dont you give it a try, traitor?







So shooting unarmed protestors without using less lethal methods is fine by you.

I'm glad we've straightened that out and other protests will be conducted in the same manner.

Looks like we can have the police get rid of the tasers and pepper spray so all protests can be treated equally.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> So that is the justification for the government to summarily execute an unarmed citizen of the US today, eh.  Run along you commie fuck.


The justification for shooting her in the chest was the protection of the lives of Congressmen ie his job.  Now if she was supposedly handing someone a fake $20, you'd applaud her being shot on the spot, right?


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I guess you failed to see the article was about FAR RIGHT ie mainstream right wing groups COMMEMORATING 1/6.  You're literally making things up.


Read the OP, moron.  Even the far left "Puff Host" disagrees with your idiocy.  To assist you, I posted the commie OP's link again.  Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Not murdered.....justifiably removed.








She was murdered to prove that some people consider themselves more equal than others.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584420
> 
> So shooting unarmed protestors without using less lethal methods is fine by you.
> 
> ...


What less lethal means did he have on him?  You're going to hold back hundreds of violent domestic terrorists with pepper spray?  I dont think so.  He sent a message to the rest of those trumpanzees.  You saw them cower away in the aftermath, didnt you?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584420
> 
> So shooting unarmed protestors without using less lethal methods is fine by you.
> 
> ...


If only.

Little do they know that as they keep pushing, they are stirring up something they will not be able to handle.  They were all raised to believe that all they have to do is whine and they will get what they want, but the real world is not their useless parents.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> The justification for shooting her in the chest was the protection of the lives of Congressmen ie his job.  Now if she was supposedly handing someone a fake $20, you'd applaud her being shot on the spot, right?


Where, pray tell was anyone shot for passing a fake $20?  Lying again, eh?  At least you are staying true to form.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2022)

21 pages of apologists for what staunch republicans describe as a terrorist attack. You guys are basically aiding and abetting.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Read the OP, moron.  Even the far left "Puff Host" disagrees with your idiocy.  To assist you, I posted the commie OP's link again.  Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary


The far right is EMBRACING 1/6.  You're talking about Republicans in Congress who have enough sense that supporting the right wing domestic terrorists would not be good come election time.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584422
> 
> She was murdered to prove that some people consider themselves more equal than others.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


And anyone who chooses not to see this is a verminous psychopath.  You know how vermin are handled.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

citygator said:


> 21 pages of apologists for what staunch republicans describe as a terrorist attack. You guys are basically aiding and abetting.


So GTFO


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Jan. 6 Means Something Entirely Different To Republicans​
The Past Year Was A Disaster For Democracy. 2022 Could Be Even Worse.​
What We Still Don’t Know About The Jan. 6 Capitol Attack​
GOP Blasts Politicization Of Jan. 6, An Infamous Political Riot​
We are living in crazy, dangerous and sad times!  It's like Republicans are living in another dimension.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Where, pray tell was anyone shot for passing a fake $20?  Lying again, eh?  At least you are staying true to form.


Choked out.  Shot to death.  The end result was the same.  Don't lie and say you didnt support Floyd being choked out over supposedly passing a fake $20.  But someone shot for attempting to breach the Congressional chambers to attack Congressmen, oh that's too much for you to handle.  But like I told someone else.  You're on the wrong side of history.  You're stuck defending these right wing domestic terrorist traitors because you refuse to admit you're wrong.  Own it, traitor.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> So that is the justification for the government to summarily execute an unarmed citizen of the US today, eh.  Run along you commie fuck.


I said she was no saint, I didn't justify anything her death, learn how to read in context and who I was answering, I tire of this stupid knee jerk BS. Please learn to comprehend what you read and in what context it was in.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I said she was no saint, I didn't justify anything her death, learn how to read in context and who I was answering, I tire of this stupid knee jerk BS. Please learn to comprehend what you read and in what context it was in.


By the end of the day that guy will be calling Ted Cruz a communist.  You cant reason with him.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You're talking about Republicans


You haven't got a clue about what ANYONE is talking about.  You are totally lost in that maze that you call a mind.


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Insurrection?  As in politicians in fear of being hung?
> 
> All they'd have had to do is sit down.
> 
> View attachment 584410


Not to mention that the so called gallows couldn't hold a 5lb bag of potatoes without collapsing. 

Anyone who actually believes that someone was gonna hang that day is delusional and just plain retarded. 

Bunch of goddamn drama queens.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Choked out.


Overdosed--suicide.  Lying again.  Resisting arrest, counterfeiting, drug dealing, assault with a firearm on a pregnant woman.  Yeah, that sounds like somebody just passing funny money.  Communist shill.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Overdosed--suicide.  Lying again.  Resisting arrest, counterfeiting, drug dealing, assault with a firearm on a pregnant woman.  Yeah, that sounds like somebody just passing funny money.  Communist shill.


He assaulted a pregnant woman in the store with a firearm?  I must have missed that on the video.  So he died from a drug overdose, not the guy that choked him out.  Is that what the coroners report said?  Right wing traitor.  Oh and liar.


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Choked out.  Shot to death.  The end result was the same.  Don't lie and say you didnt support Floyd being choked out over supposedly passing a fake $20.  But someone shot for attempting to breach the Congressional chambers to attack Congressmen, oh that's too much for you to handle.  But like I told someone else.  You're on the wrong side of history.  You're stuck defending these right wing domestic terrorist traitors because you refuse to admit you're wrong.  Own it, traitor.


The end result of the protests because Floyd was a drug addicted moron resulted in dozens of deaths across the country and hundreds of officers wounded with a few actually targeted and killed.
Police stations, post offices and federal buildings were burnt or attacked, the real definition of an insurrection, the attacking of civil authority with violence...




Piss on your faux outrage.
I watched as my home city of Mpls had hundreds of businesses burnt and destroyed, many owned by minorities, along with that police station above by violent thugs and could see the smoke plum 40 miles out for a fucking week.
Jan 6th was amateur hour in comparison.

Lake Street on the southside still looks like Beirut.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You're stuck defending these right wing domestic terrorist traitors


Listen you lying fuck.  You lie in every post you make.  Please show me where I defended anyone for 1/6.  They were protestors, much more peaceful than the BLM/Antifa thugs that you've been defending for two solid years.  They trespassed in A PUBLIC BUILDING.  Unlike BLM/Antifa, they didn't occupy for weeks, they didn't torch it, they had no weapons, and they didn't murder anyone.  The only murder that day was by one of your heeeero Piglosi's gestapo henchmen when he chose to execute an unarmed US citizen.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Overdosed--suicide.  Lying again.  Resisting arrest, counterfeiting, drug dealing, assault with a firearm on a pregnant woman.  Yeah, that sounds like somebody just passing funny money.  Communist shill.


Like so many shills who really need to work on their self image.  I think they were brought up by liberal parents who actually disliked them a whole lot, regretted having them and never felt responsible for raising them.  This one impresses me as one of those.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> What less lethal means did he have on him?  You're going to hold back hundreds of violent domestic terrorists with pepper spray?  I dont think so.  He sent a message to the rest of those trumpanzees.  You saw them cower away in the aftermath, didnt you?







So now you're admitting that he was unprepared for any event that might occur at the Capitol that day.

That speaks a lot about him and the incompetent leadership above him.

And yes it did send a message........ One that does not sit well with free citizens.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Insurrection?  As in politicians in fear of being hung?
> 
> All they'd have had to do is sit down.
> 
> View attachment 584410


Not exactly a masterpiece of engineering.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Listen you lying fuck.  You lie in every post you make.  Please show me where I defended anyone for 1/6.  They were protestors, much more peaceful than the BLM/Antifa thugs that you've been defending for two solid years.  They trespassed in A PUBLIC BUILDING.  Unlike BLM/Antifa, they didn't occupy for weeks, they didn't torch it, they had no weapons, and they didn't murder anyone.  The only murder that day was by one of your heeeero Piglosi's gestapo henchmen when he chose to execute an unarmed US citizen.


I guess I should give these traitors you support the benefit of the doubt.  I mean they didnt completely destroy the Capitol.  What's a few cops knocked unconscious and pounded with flagpoles to someone like yourself?  Or the officers head who got wedged into a door.  Just own the fact that you refuse to condemn the "much more peaceful" protesters as you put it, of anything.  You cant do it.  I can sit here and say I condemn any left wingers who destroyed buildings or any other illegal activity.  Yet you seem to have a problem dealing with reality that these were violent right wing terrorists that attacked the Capitol because Donald Trump told them to do so.

Seriously, what is wrong with you?  Are you really that far gone that you hate America that much?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584431
> 
> So now you're admitting that he was unprepared for any event that might occur at the Capitol that day.
> 
> ...


Maybe he should have called his boss at that moment to ream him out.  LOL.  You're on the wrong side of history, traitor.


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2022)

playtime said:


> i love when MAGATs get what they deserved.
> 
> ashli babbitt sure did!


There are easily a thousand things more concerning to Americans than this stupid anniversary. However the corporate media pushes it to further divide Americans, for the benefit of the wealthy oligarchs and it works. Sadly so.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Please show me where I defended anyone for 1/6. They were protestors, much more peaceful than the BLM/Antifa thugs that you've been defending for two solid years.


People really need to read this.  It's hilarious.  Where did you defend anyone from 1/6?  How about the very next sentence you wrote, traitor?


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Like so many shills who really need to work on their self image.  I think they were brought up by liberal parents who actually disliked them a whole lot, regretted having them and never felt responsible for raising them.  This one impresses me as one of those.


Maybe he'll change when he gets out of middle school.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Maybe he'll change when he gets out of middle school.


If I cared, I'd say "I hope so".


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> People really need to read this.  It's hilarious.  Where did you defend anyone from 1/6?  How about the very next sentence you wrote, traitor?


When I labeled them protestors and trespassers?  Maybe you should learn to read, moron.  When you get past eighth grade, maybe you'll understand English.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> When I labeled them protestors and traitors?  Maybe you should learn to read, moron.  When you get past eighth grade, maybe you'll understand English.


Yet you cant own the fact you defended them in the very next sentence you wrote about how peaceful they were.  You're delusional.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Maybe he should have called his boss at that moment to ream him out.  LOL.  You're on the wrong side of history, traitor.








Maybe........ At least I'm not murdering unarmed female protestors and celebrating.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)

citygator said:


> You guys are basically aiding and abetting.


aiding and abetting an event that had already happened a year ago?!?


----------



## kaz (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​



The only party that supports insurrection is the Democrat party and you supported it all summer across the country, traitorous bastard


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Yet you cant own the fact you defended them in the very next sentence you wrote about how peaceful they were.  You're delusional.


English isn't your first language is it?  I said, "They were protestors" and "They trespassed in A PUBLIC BUILDING"   I certainly don't want you defending me if you think those statements sound like defense.  They weren't.  Neither are they capitol crimes, moron.  Get an education.  A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584435
> 
> Maybe........ At least I'm not murdering unarmed female protestors and celebrating.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Hmm lets see I'm a guy holding back hundreds of people from getting at Congressmen and doing who knows what to them.  So I'm gonna take some time out of my day to call my boss to bitch him out for not giving me pepper spray.

You're delusional and sick.  You also hate America.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So GTFO


Until you fuckers get your way it’s still a free country.  I’m enjoying the last vestiges of freedom. Hope you enjoy the crap world you’re building towards.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> English isn't your first language is it?  I said, "They were protestors" and "They trespassed in A PUBLIC BUILDING"   I certainly don't want you defending me if you think those statements sound like defense.  They weren't.  Neither are they capitol crimes, moron.  Get an education.  A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


See there you go again.  Not owning up to the fact you attempted to lessen their criminality by calling them "more peaceful" than some other random riot.  You just cant get yourself to do it, can you?

The Capitol was closed that day, dipshit.  And there was a perimeter set up for where protesters were supposed to remain.  Again, you continue to attempt to obfuscate the situation.  But we get it.  You cant help yourself defending these anti-American right wing terrorists.  Because you are one of them.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> English isn't your first language is it?  I said, "They were protestors" and "They trespassed in A PUBLIC BUILDING"   I certainly don't want you defending me if you think those statements sound like defense.  They weren't.  Neither are they capitol crimes, moron.  Get an education.  A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


Treason is a capital crime. Attempting to overturn an election seems like treason to me. Democrats are being pussies letting these treacherous individuals off but I’m not for executing retards and most were retarded like their leader.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> aiding and abetting an event that had already happened a year ago?!?


It’s ongoing in states right now. It’s shifted to to voting access and encouraging another insurrection. What’s the downside?


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> attempted to lessen their criminality


Ever hear of irony, moron?  You defended two years of criminal murder, arson, occupation of public property and the like and you are trying to justify summary execution as a penalty for trespass.  You are incapable of logical thought.


john doe 101 said:


> terrorists


Terrorists are BLM/Antifa.  You know, the ones that use firearms, arson, murder and other intimidation to get their way.  Again, educate yourself.  Your schools are failing you, boy.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Hmm lets see I'm a guy holding back hundreds of people from getting at Congressmen and doing who knows what to them.  So I'm gonna take some time out of my day to call my boss to bitch him out for not giving me pepper spray.
> 
> You're delusional and sick.  You also hate America.







There were at least four or five police in the hallway with him and I saw at least another two on the stairwell behind her outside the breached window in the video of her shooting and you're saying none of them had less lethal means of subduing her.

The only one being delusional and sick is yourself and your need to kill someone so someone could make a statement of oppression in their arrogance.

Maybe you should have the Capitol police celebrate their victory by shooting other unarmed protestors or perhaps some DC tourists that don't look right today. 

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Is Trump the worst thing that has ever happened to American democracy?  I think so - and it's far from over.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Dick Cheney Visits Congress To Mark Jan. 6 Anniversary​
Go Dick!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Matt Gaetz, Marjorie Taylor Greene To Retrace Hallowed Footsteps Of Capitol Rioters​
Wow, that is truly bizarre!


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584440
> 
> There were at least four or five police in the hallway with him and I saw at least another two on the stairwell behind her outside the breached window in the video of her shooting and you're saying none of them had less lethal means of subduing her.
> 
> ...


So you're saying the officer is the only one that had the guts to do what needed to be done.  I read there were some bad apples in the Capitol police that sided with the right wing traitors.  So you're probably right there were just some cops standing around like nothing was happening.  That should be looked into.


----------



## kaz (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Is Trump the worst thing that has ever happened to American democracy?  I think so - and it's far from over.



You're an idiot.   Seriously, why do you waste your time posting stupid shit like this.   Trump is 90% leftist Democrat.   That just makes you hate him more because you're a jackass


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> So you're saying the officer is the only one that had the guts to do what needed to be done.  I read there were some bad apples in the Capitol police that sided with the right wing traitors.  So you're probably right there were just some cops standing around like nothing was happening.  That should be looked into.








I can see where in your mind it takes real guts to murder an unarmed female protestor and how anyone who disagrees with that are traitors.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2022)

The real tragedy of Jan 6th...


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584448
> 
> I can see where in your mind it takes real guts to shoot and unarmed female protestor and how anyone who disagrees with that are traitors.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


You support the right wing terrorists that invaded the Capitol.  I'm also guessing you also think Donald Trump won the election.  I'll totally admit I'm wrong if you say "those that entered the Capitol on 1/6 were right wing terrorists that should be punished to the full extent of the law for the crimes they committed and Donald Trump lost the 2020 election".


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

kaz said:


> You're an idiot.   Seriously, why do you waste your time posting stupid shit like this.   Trump is 90% leftist Democrat.   That just makes you hate him more because you're a jackass


Trump is a grifting opportunist.  He's non-political. He's also amoral.  I'll let you decide why he was on the republican ticket.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You support the right wing terrorists that invaded the Capitol.  I'm also guessing you also think Donald Trump won the election.  I'll totally admit I'm wrong if you say "those that entered the Capitol on 1/6 were right wing terrorists that should be punished to the full extent of the law for the crimes they committed and Donald Trump lost the 2020 election".







According to Congress your boy Ole' Joe won.

How can I do that when I haven't interviewed or did a background check on all those that entered the Capitol?

However it has been reported by independent news sources that some of the people who entered the Capitol that day were ANTIFA and other progressive leaning individuals.

I'm sorry that the horned wooly man scared you so bad you shit your pants like the murdering Capitol police.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

*THE RIOT WAS JUST THE WARM-UP — *_*COMING SOON: CALAMITY?*_

I agree!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

citygator said:


> Until you fuckers get your way it’s still a free country.  I’m enjoying the last vestiges of freedom. Hope you enjoy the crap world you’re building towards.


Might be a free country, but it's not so free in my home, where I am the boss.  Try bringing your vile mouth to my country!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives are fundamentally cowards.


Says the party of blocking streets, breaking into stores, stealing everything in sight, killing the owner, and setting it on fire.  Very courageous right Looneytunes??


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Is Trump the worst thing that has ever happened to American democracy?  I think so - and it's far from over.


I think Polly Parrot Lakhota is....


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Is AG Garland too meek and timid to investigate and prosecute the top ringleaders?  I think so - but I hope he proves me wrong.  It doesn't look good so far...


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584463
> 
> *THE RIOT WAS JUST THE WARM-UP — *_*COMING SOON: CALAMITY?*_
> 
> I agree!


Calamity at the mid terms for sure Dimmer.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584463
> 
> *THE RIOT WAS JUST THE WARM-UP — *_*COMING SOON: CALAMITY?*_
> 
> I agree!


Perspective is important.







Oh, wait!  I forgot, you butt monkeys are scared of a picture of a gun, so I guess it makes sense that you'd be terrified of a picture of a gallows built large enough and sturdy enough to possibly successfull hang a six pound chicken.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> English isn't your first language is it?  I said, "They were protestors" and "They trespassed in A PUBLIC BUILDING"   I certainly don't want you defending me if you think those statements sound like defense.  They weren't.  Neither are they capitol crimes, moron.  Get an education.  A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


Not fucking likely.  That's a stubborn kind of ignorance.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Is AG Garland too meek and timid to investigate and prosecute the top ringleaders?  I think so - but I hope he proves me wrong.  It doesn't look good so far...


Plenty of wacko Dim criminals to throw in jail first right Dimmer?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> What is very surprising is that people think a 1000 mostly unarmed individuals were a threat to our nation.


 A threat is a threat. Their intent was a threat. The existential threat to our democracy is NOT punishing them for their attempt. That goes for the poor footsoldiers and for the High priests of the cult. 

What if Pence had capitulated? Who would have prosecutef him? The threat is real and is bigger today than ever.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584448
> 
> I can see where in your mind it takes real guts to murder and unarmed female protestor and how anyone who disagrees with that are traitors.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


You're not a traitor. Just delusional and gullible.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Jacob Chansley is serving a 41-month prison sentence for his role in the U.S. Capitol riot.

Jacob Chansley, the convicted Jan. 6 rioter also known as the “QAnon Shaman,” *now claims he was just trying to help during the insurrection.*

“I actually tried to, on more than one occasion, calm the crowd,” he told “Inside Edition.” “But it just didn’t work.”

Prosecutors said he yelled, *“Times up, motherfuckers,” and left a note on then-Vice President Mike Pence’s desk that said, “It’s only a matter of time. Justice is coming.”*

Chansley was known for his frequent appearances at demonstrations and rallies wearing face-paint and a furry headdress with horns. Yet in his interview with “Inside Edition,” *he blamed the media for turning him into the public face of the riot.*

'QAnon Shaman' Makes Bonkers New Claim About What He Was Really Doing On Jan. 6​
This psycho got the negative press attention that he deserved.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> Months ago.........
> 
> Do you believe the 'validity' of all the NEW documented information recently collected.  Text messages documenting events leading up to the day.
> 
> You think this is FAKE?


What do the text messages prove?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584465
> 
> Jacob Chansley is serving a 41-month prison sentence for his role in the U.S. Capitol riot.
> 
> ...


Thats more sentence than you DImmers give for serial killers with guns.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Thats more sentence than you DImmers give for serial killers with guns.


If you play stupid too much, you forget to stop. You should pause.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You're not a traitor. Just delusional and gullible.






I have no illusions about watching a Capitol police officer murder an unarmed female protestor nor am I gullible about the reason it was done.

The only ones that fit that category are people like yourself.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Trump is a grifting opportunist.  He's non-political. He's also amoral.  I'll let you decide why he was on the republican ticket.


Everything left wingers say about Trump is wrong.  It isn't even in the realm of the possible.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584448
> 
> I can see where in your mind it takes real guts to murder and unarmed female protestor and how anyone who disagrees with that are traitors.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Got that poster sussed!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584469
> 
> I have no illusions about watching a Capitol police officer murder an unarmed female protestor nor am I gullible about the reason it was done.
> 
> ...


Delusional and gullible. Thus the pattern of your fantasies colliding with reality. Get as mad at me as you like, crybaby. It won't help you.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2022)

gipper said:


> There are easily a thousand things more concerning to Americans than this stupid anniversary. However the corporate media pushes it to further divide Americans, for the benefit of the wealthy oligarchs and it works. Sadly so.


So is *that* the most *important *thing to you, the *divisiveness *of it all?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584469
> 
> I have no illusions about watching a Capitol police officer murder an unarmed female protestor nor am I gullible about the reason it was done.
> 
> ...


A stubborn kind of ignorance.  Hangs on to it like a drowning man does to a life preserver.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A threat is a threat. Their intent was a threat. The existential threat to our democracy is NOT punishing them for their attempt. That goes for the poor footsoldiers and for the High priests of the cult.
> 
> What if Pence had capitulated? Who would have prosecutef him? The threat is real and is bigger today than ever.


So true.


----------



## Winco (Jan 6, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> What do the text messages prove?


I can easily say, "I don't know"
They haven't let me read all of them.
Did you get to read ALL of them?

Due Process, we will find out and then the prosecutor can make a decision to file charges or not.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

President Biden Squarely Blames Trump for January 6th Capitol Insurrection
					

President Biden traveled to the U.S. Capitol on the 1st anniversary of the insurrection, and he made it clear ... Trump is a loser who couldn't accept his loss and was willing to destroy democracy to maintain his grasp of power.




					www.tmz.com
				




Amen!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> President Biden Squarely Blames Trump for January 6th Capitol Insurrection
> 
> 
> President Biden traveled to the U.S. Capitol on the 1st anniversary of the insurrection, and he made it clear ... Trump is a loser who couldn't accept his loss and was willing to destroy democracy to maintain his grasp of power.
> ...


A two Depends babble off the teleprompter and the Dimmers go wild......


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584463
> 
> *THE RIOT WAS JUST THE WARM-UP — *_*COMING SOON: CALAMITY?*_
> 
> I agree!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

REP. ADAM KINZINGER: If Trump Rigs 2024 Election And Wins ...DEMOCRACY WON'T SURVIVE​
Amen!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> President Biden Squarely Blames Trump for January 6th Capitol Insurrection
> 
> 
> President Biden traveled to the U.S. Capitol on the 1st anniversary of the insurrection, and he made it clear ... Trump is a loser who couldn't accept his loss and was willing to destroy democracy to maintain his grasp of power.
> ...


Lakhota's hero......


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Delusional and gullible. Thus the pattern of your fantasies colliding with reality. Get as mad at me as you like, crybaby. It won't help you.






How can one get mad at a special needs individual who's fantasies turn to reality as they condone Capitol police murdering unarmed female protestors while declaring an insurrection made them do it?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2022)

Today is the Democrats’ Day of Infamy.

Let’s all remember Pearl Clutching Harbor.
.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Wrong, dipshit.  Each state has their own laws governing changes to the election process.  It's not necessarily the "legislative body" in each state that makes those decisions.  If you are so confident in your position, go get yourself a lawyer and file a lawsuit.  That is of course if you can find a lawyer that wont laugh you out of their office.  It's been tried already and like I said, the courts did not rule in your favor.  But go for it.


As I said dumb ass some of those States had their election process changed without the consent of the state legislature.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Read the OP, moron.  Even the far left "Puff Host" disagrees with your idiocy.  To assist you, I posted the commie OP's link again.  Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary


John doe is what they call an unidentified dead person. Maybe this doe guy is just brain dead. That could explain why they are so ignorant.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584455
> 
> According to Congress your boy Ole' Joe won.
> 
> ...


I should have expected as much.  You're delusional.  The people spoke and Biden won.  Trump lost.  Your mind is gone.

You'll believe anyone that supports your viewpoint, no matter how out there they are.  Ok so we already knew that as well.  But I like the old "people say" routine just like trump you've got that down pretty good.  You pick that up in your Russian propaganda class?

Viking guy is currently serving 41 months in the Fed Pen, dumbass.  So no, I'm not scared of him.

I cant keep this straight.  Are you now saying you are anti-police?  Or are you saying only if the police enforce law and order against the opposition and not traitors such as yourself?  I dunno it sounds to me like you just hate the police.

So we've concluded you are an anti-American who supports right wing domestic terrorism.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> As I said dumb ass some of those States had their election process changed without the consent of the state legislature.


That's legal in some states, moron.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I should have expected as much.  You're delusional.  The people spoke and Biden won.  Trump lost.  Your mind is gone.
> 
> You'll believe anyone that supports your viewpoint, no matter how out there they are.  Ok so we already knew that as well.  But I like the old "people say" routine just like trump you've got that down pretty good.  You pick that up in your Russian propaganda class?
> 
> ...


Nope thief of an election is not a win.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> That's legal in some states, moron.


It's illegal in other states. Those States that Biden some how won.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> President Biden Squarely Blames Trump for January 6th Capitol Insurrection
> 
> 
> President Biden traveled to the U.S. Capitol on the 1st anniversary of the insurrection, and he made it clear ... Trump is a loser who couldn't accept his loss and was willing to destroy democracy to maintain his grasp of power.
> ...


Well, I am so shocked!  I would never have thought Biden would blame Trump!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> That's legal in some states, moron.


Which states?  Show me the code.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2022)

FBI still looking for dangerous insurrectionist and terrorist:


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's illegal in other states. Those States that Biden some how won.


Now you're just making things up.  Your cognitive dissonance is on full display for the world to see.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Where's the lever for the trap door? Oh right, it was just a prop, no different than the flags. LMAO.
> 
> .


I saw a better photo of it on the day --- it MIGHT have been big enough to hang a dog ---

If it were a small dog.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope thief of an election is not a win.


So you're saying trump got outsmarted and had the election stolen from him.  So trump's an idiot in your mind.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Trump is in Mar-a-lago today.
> 
> The dupes who fought for him on 1/6 are either in jail or fighting to stay out of jail.
> 
> These dupes are the very definition of sheep.


Oh, well, when Trump gets re-elected, he can commute all the sentences.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

Circe said:


> Oh, well, when Trump gets re-elected, he can commute all the sentences.


True..he has pardoned all his other co-conspirators.

But of course, these folks are much lower class level, so Trump will probably just give them the bird.


----------



## kaz (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Trump is a grifting opportunist.  He's non-political. He's also amoral.  I'll let you decide why he was on the republican ticket.



You think Democrats are moral, OMG you're too dumb to walk into heaven.  I mean wow


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> I should have expected as much.  You're delusional.  The people spoke and Biden won.  Trump lost.  Your mind is gone.



The only delusion lies in your mind.



john doe 101 said:


> You'll believe anyone that supports your viewpoint, no matter how out there they are.



I'll admit that you're pretty far out there but I don't support you.



john doe 101 said:


> Ok so we already knew that as well.  But I like the old "people say" routine just like trump you've got that down pretty good.



You do.



john doe 101 said:


> You pick that up in your Russian propaganda class?



You must have.



john doe 101 said:


> Viking guy is currently serving 41 months in the Fed Pen, dumbass.  So no, I'm not scared of him.



But you did shit your pants.



john doe 101 said:


> I cant keep this straight.  Are you now saying you are anti-police?  Or are you saying only if the police enforce law and order against the opposition and not traitors such as yourself?  I dunno it sounds to me like you just hate the police.



Oh no. I'm now with you and think all the tasers and pepper spray should be done away with and we just shoot people who resist arrest and, burn, loot, and murder.



john doe 101 said:


> So we've concluded you are an anti-American who supports right wing domestic terrorism.



Did you? 

You're just too quick for me with your snail like thought processes that leap tall molecules in a single flop.





*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> The only delusion lies in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing us how your illogical mind works.  Your illogical grade school antics are laughable.  LOL "You do".  Oh thats a good one.  Yeah you really got me there dipshit.  You must hang out with some really dumb people if you think you've outwitted me with those dumb replies.  You're an amateur.  And a traitor.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

kaz said:


> You think Democrats are moral, OMG you're too dumb to walk into heaven.  I mean wow


Where in any of this did I mention democrats and their morality?  I was talking about a single person in fact regarding their individual morality.  Actually I said trump wasnt even a republican.  So I'm not even sure what you're attempting to defend.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A threat is a threat. Their intent was a threat. The existential threat to our democracy is NOT punishing them for their attempt. That goes for the poor footsoldiers and for the High priests of the cult.
> 
> What if Pence had capitulated? Who would have prosecutef him? The threat is real and is bigger today than ever.


I said they need to go to trial and to be prosecuted. If was not close to and end to our democracy. The Constitution is a lot stronger than a few unarmed nuts. Please quit with the drama.

Pence's duty was to preside over the certification, not to decide. I'm not sure where people get these silly scenarios. Irresponsible press maybe? 

The lack of confidence and knowledge in our Constitution is pretty sad.


----------



## occupied (Jan 6, 2022)

kaz said:


> You think Democrats are moral, OMG you're too dumb to walk into heaven.  I mean wow


You know know that annoying thing that's been happening lately where you try to criticize democrats for something but it turns out Trump did it way bigger and for real? Don't talk about morals when the right has no detectable moral compass.


----------



## wamose (Jan 6, 2022)

The saddest thing you can be doing this day is to be flipping from CNN to MSNBC, hoping for perp walk of any Trump associate. Obsessing over a year old riot where not much of anything happened is pretty sick.


----------



## OldFlame (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

wamose said:


> The saddest thing you can be doing this day is to be flipping from CNN to MSNBC, hoping for perp walk of any Trump associate. Obsessing over a year old riot where not much of anything happened is pretty sick.


Not much of anything happened?  Tell that to a room full of cops that were there, coward.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> View attachment 584492


You've proven beyond a reasonable doubt you could care less about cops if they are going after your own kind.


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> So is *that* the most *important *thing to you, the *divisiveness *of it all?


Yes the divisiveness is a major problem and the violence on 1/6 is a consequence of divisiveness. The oligarchy loves it and they control the corporate media that continues to foment division. Trump loves it too and uses it to inflame his supporters. It’s all so dumb.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Thanks for showing us how your illogical mind works.  Your illogical grade school antics are laughable.  LOL "You do".  Oh thats a good one.  Yeah you really got me there dipshit.  You must hang out with some really dumb people if you think you've outwitted me with those dumb replies.  You're an amateur.  And a traitor.







I expected no other answer than the one you just provided because the only real traitor here is a person who protects a gutless wonder of a Capitol police officer who would murder a unarmed female protestor then celebrates it and declares the protest an insurrection.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jan 6, 2022)

Be scared.....be very scared!!!!!! 

the most dangerous granny in the galaxy!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Former President Jimmy Carter warned the United States is at “genuine risk of civil conflict” as he spelled out his fears for the future of democracy in America in an op-ed for The New York Times.

“Our great nation now teeters on the brink of a widening abyss,” Carter, 97, wrote in the essay published Wednesday on the eve of the first anniversary of the U.S. Capitol riot.

“Without immediate action, we are at genuine risk of civil conflict and losing our precious democracy,” he wrote. “Americans must set aside differences and work together before it is too late.”

The 39th president recalled initially hoping the Donald Trump-incited Jan. 6 insurrection “would shock the nation into addressing the toxic polarization that threatens our democracy.”

“However, one year on, promoters of the lie that the election was stolen have taken over one political party and stoked distrust in our electoral systems,” he lamented.

What “we have fought so hard to achieve globally — the right to free, fair elections, unhindered by strongman politicians who seek nothing more than to grow their own power — has become dangerously fragile at home,” Carter added.

Carter, with his Carter Center, has worked with foreign governments for decades to help ensure free and fair elections.

_*Read Carter’s full essay here.*_

Jimmy Carter Issues Warning About American Democracy In Chilling Op-Ed​
Amen, Sir!


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584496
> 
> I expected no other answer than the one you just provided because the only real traitor here is a person who protects a gutless wonder of a Capitol police officer who would murder a unarmed female protestor then celebrates it and declares the protest and insurrection.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Dont get it twisted the traitors were the ones invading the Capitol in an attempt to subvert democracy.  And that is how history will remember it.  Nobody is going to remember your schizophrenic delusions.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Former President Jimmy Carter warned the United States is at “genuine risk of civil conflict” as he spelled out his fears for the future of democracy in America in an op-ed for The New York Times.
> 
> “Our great nation now teeters on the brink of a widening abyss,” Carter, 97, wrote in the essay published Wednesday on the eve of the first anniversary of the U.S. Capitol riot.
> 
> ...


You act like Jimmy Carter is some saint.  You ever read about East Timor?  He's a war criminal just like the rest of them.

And fat chance anyone should EVER set aside their differences with these right wing animals.  They have no place in a civilized society.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You act like Jimmy Carter is some saint.  You ever read about East Timor?  He's a war criminal just like the rest of them.
> 
> And fat chance anyone should EVER set aside their differences with these right wing animals.  They have no place in a civilized society.



Funny.  What does "East Timor" have to do with this thread and Carter's comments on democracy and patriotism?


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Funny.  What does "East Timor" have to do with this thread and Carter's comments on democracy and patriotism?


Why should we listen to a guy that helped kill 250,000 civilians?  That's the type of person you want to take advice from?  Personally I dont.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Dont get it twisted the traitors were the ones invading the Capitol in an attempt to subvert democracy.  And that is how history will remember it.  Nobody is going to remember your schizophrenic delusions.






So the people, citizens, entered their Capitol and you have a problem with that. 

Why don't you erect some fences and post more guards who have to sleep in parking garages to prevent that from happening?

Then maybe you can change the name to the Uncoordinated Statesville Of Amerika and the Capitol police can go ahead and murder some more unarmed protestors or tourists to commemorate your victory.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584505
> 
> So the people, citizens, entered their Capitol and you have a problem with that.
> 
> ...


The Capitol was closed to the public that day dipshit.  So there goes that argument.  But then again since you are anti law and order, you're probably for people breaking into public buildings when they are closed.

If you people, and I use that term very loosely, didnt behave like animals we wouldnt have to have barriers around the Capitol now would we?

There you go again.  Saying that rioters were tourists.

We get it already.  You're against America, real Americans, and the American way of life.  You are for criminality, being a traitor, and behaving like an animal.

Anything else, dumbfuck?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584479
> 
> How can one get mad at a special needs individual who's fantasies turn to reality as they condone Capitol police murdering unarmed female protestors while declaring an insurrection made them do it?
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Yes, let out all the psychobabble diarrhea.

Then, go touch base with reality.

Notice anything? Oops, you are on the wrong side of the law, reality, ethics, morality, and generally just functional adult common sense.

Again.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> You arent living in reality.  Most Americans hate people like you.


The left and their project that's some category 10 projection right there ^^^


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So you perceive the killing of an unarmed woman as a thing that saved your asses from fascism.  What's a dead woman or two, right?  You might actually be getting off thinking about it.


Don’t much care for the opinion with such a low opinion of democracy.  What do call a person who defends traitors?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Don’t much care for the opinion with such a low opinion of democracy.  What do call a person who defends traitors?


If I thought you had a clue of what a traitor is, I might be willing to engage with you on the subject.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


"Happy Insurrection Day?" Good Grief, this is like Christmas to you isn't it....You dishonest puke...


----------



## j-mac (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Don’t much care for the opinion with such a low opinion of democracy.  What do call a person who defends traitors?


You want Direct Democracy? Go live in Venezuela you socialist fuck...


----------



## sartre play (Jan 6, 2022)

Very sorry to see so many trapped in a lie, There are reasons. there are real issues, things handled badly. But that the election was stolen is a LIE.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Jan 6, 2022)

If you thought Jan. 6 was an insurrection....God help you when the sh** really hits the fan.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Atticus Finch said:


> If you thought Jan. 6 was an insurrection....God help you when the sh** really hits the fan.


Oh shut up sissy. The worry is that the gop cult will try again using official means. Nobody is worried that you lobotomized hillbillies will take over the country by force. Take your threats walking.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Jan 6, 2022)

sartre play said:


> Very sorry to see so many trapped in a lie, There are reasons. there are real issues, things handled badly. But that the election was stolen is a LIE.


What is your proof it wasn't? There is plenty of evidence that it was.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> It seems like all the legacy media and Dems have left is 1/6.  CNN, MSNBC, and all the rest are running with this stuff 24/7.   Per multiple media reports the Dems intend to stretch this out as long as possible with hearings potentially aired in prime time.  Further speculation is that the hearing "results" will be released just before the 2022 mid terms.


They will probably release it with some political timing, just like the Republicans did when they had control.  Since it seems likely they may lose the House, it has conclude within the year.  You know the Republicans will shit it down pronto.




WelfareQueen said:


> Since this is obviously the strategy it begs the question: Is this a smart move by the Dems?
> 
> Polling indicates the economy and runaway inflation are voters primary concern, followed by Covid, huge increases in crime, and the debacle in Afghanistan and conflict with Russia and China.  We know that none of the media wants to talk about the disaster that is Biden.



Polling also indicates that 67% of Americans believe democracy is under grave threat and that is exactly what January 6th defined.  Even the Republicans were frightened and horrified at first.  Until partisan politics overtook patriotism.



			https://www.ipsos.com/en-us/seven-ten-americans-say-country-crisis-risk-failing
		





WelfareQueen said:


> Meanwhile, the Dems appear to have no answers for the problems voters are actually concerned about.  Instead it is January 6th, where transgender people can pee, and global warming following a distant 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> So again, should Dems make 1/6 such a major focus?  Discuss.


January 6th and the subsequent legislative attempts to suppress voting is are major concerns as are voting rights.  So is Climate Change, economy and inflation.  But none of it matters if our democratic institutions fail.  My vote won’t count and niether will yours.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Atticus Finch said:


> What is your proof it wasn't? There is plenty of evidence that it was.


Liar. There is zero.

Else, take it to the DHS. Or go sit in the corner with the alien abductees, where you belong.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Now you're just making things up.  Your cognitive dissonance is on full display for the world to see.


Georgia, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin destroyed that trust and compromised the security and integrity of the 2020 election. The states violated statutes enacted by their duly elected legislatures, thereby violating the Constitution.Dec 8, 2020


----------



## Atticus Finch (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh shut up sissy. The worry is that the gop cult will try again using official means. Nobody is worried that you lobotomized hillbillies will take over the country by force. Take your threats walking.


You sir are a pathetic little fuck.  RuPaul is probably a role model for you.Go suck your husband's dick.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They will probably release it with some political timing, just like the Republicans did when they had control.  Since it seems likely they may lose the House, it has conclude within the year.  You know the Republicans will shit it down pronto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


America isn't a democracy so we can't loose what we aren't. But their is a threat and the threat is people like you leftists


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> So you're saying trump got outsmarted and had the election stolen from him.  So trump's an idiot in your mind.


Anyway you look at the election was stolen from the people.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Democracy is tyranny by the majority, and the majority is controlled by the lying media. Fuck your democracy.


Apparently your version of democracy lies somewhere between fascism led by a populist cult leader and a one party autocracy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Atticus Finch said:


> You sir are a pathetic little fuck.  RuPaul is probably a role model for you.Go suck your husband's dick.


Haha, keep barking, my little attack poodle. Sitting there in a puddle of your own terrified piss is where we want freaks like you.

Or put your money where your mouth is and follow through on your little chihuahua yipping.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> America isn't a democracy so we can't loose what we aren't. But their is a threat and the threat is people like you leftists


Splitting hairs.  We have democratic form of government that people like you are determined to destroy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Apparently your version of democracy lies somewhere between fascism led by a populist cult leader and a one party autocracy.


We puppy you do not understand what a democracy is. We are a republic which protects the rights of the minority from the majority.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Anyway you look at the election was stolen from the people.


No, fortunately, it wasn’t.  The people spoke, and you couldn’t accept losing.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Atticus Finch said:


> You sir are a pathetic little fuck.  RuPaul is probably a role model for you.Go suck your husband's dick.


Getting close to time to put that comically mouthy little fuck in the timeout corner.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Splitting hairs.  We have democratic form of government that people like you are determined to destroy.


Show me where the word democracy is written in the constitution. I can show the word Republic


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Apparently your version of democracy lies somewhere between fascism led by a populist cult leader and a one party autocracy.


Remember most Trumpers do not and  will never support democracy. Witness how many of these Trumpers deny we are a democracy. That is because by arguing we are not a democracy, Trumpers  give carte blanche approval for state legislatures or other state sanctioned authority to over turn election results. In this view, the will of the people is a chimera subservient to the will of the strongman or the party in power.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Getting close to time to put that comically mouthy little fuck in the timeout corner.


Oh look , another yipping little attack poodle sissy. 

You guys should totally storm the Capitol and then suck your scrotes up into your bellies and run away. Even the insurrectionist freaks were braver than you two sissies.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, keep barking, my little attack poodle. Sitting there in a puddle of your own terrified piss is where we want freaks like you.
> 
> Or put your money where your mouth is and follow through on your little chihuahua yipping.


Seems you are one talking out your ass...That is when there is not a dick stuck in it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> No, fortunately, it wasn’t.  The people spoke, and you couldn’t accept losing.


Yes it was and supported by the media


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Atticus Finch said:


> Seems you are one talking out your ass...That is when there is not a dick stuck in it.


Haha, says the whimpering little sissy weaving fantastic threats. 

Well, get to it, tough guy. Go murder your neighbors, or take over a military base, or whatever it is you lobotomized hillbilly dumbasses think you are going to do in your little fantasy Civil War. Report back with the results.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> state legislatures or other ai thorn ties


WTF, learn to use that technology shit.  You sound stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Remember most Trumpers do not and  will never support democracy. Witness how many of these Trumpers deny we are a democracy. That is because by arguing we are not a democracy, Trumpers  give carte blanche approval for state legislatures or other state sanctioned authority to over turn election results. In this view, the will of the people is a chimera subservient to the will of the strongman or the party in power.


Leftists do love their mob rule 
They do not care about rights


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> We puppy you do not understand what a democracy is. We are a republic which protects the rights of the minority from the majority.


What is democratic form of government?









						Definition of DEMOCRACY
					

government by the people; especially : rule of the majority; a government in which the supreme power is vested in the people and exercised by them directly or indirectly through a system of representation usually involving periodically held free elections… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				



Essential Meaning of democracy. 1 : *a form of government in which people choose leaders by voting* The nation has chosen democracy over monarchy. the principles of democracy. 2 : a country ruled by democracy In a democracy, every citizen should have the right to vote.









						democracy | Definition, History, Meaning, Types, Examples, & Facts
					

democracy,  literally, rule by the people. The term is derived from the Greek dēmokratia, which was coined from dēmos (“people”) and kratos (“rule”) in the middle of the 5th century bce to denote the political systems then existing in some Greek city-states, notably Athens. The etymological...



					www.britannica.com
				



Democracy is a system of government in which power is vested in the people and exercised by them directly or through freely elected representatives.





__





						Defining democracy
					

Key Democratic Principles  The word ‘democracy’ has its origins in the Greek language. It combines two shorter words: ‘demos’ meaning whole citizen living within a particular city-state and ‘kratos’ meaning power or rule.   It is generally agreed that liberal democracies are based on four main...




					www.moadoph.gov.au
				



Different types of democracies​
Direct democracy
Representative democracy
Constitutional democracy
Monitory democracy
Direct democracy​In a direct democracy, such as ancient Athens, all citizens (only adult males who had completed their military training; women, slaves and plebs were not citizens) are invited to participate in all political decisions. This form of democracy is no longer practiced. In this form of democracy citizens are continuously involved in the exercise of power and decision is by majority rule.

Representative democracy​In a representative democracy, representatives are elected by the people and entrusted to carry out the business of governance. Australia is a representative democracy.

Constitutional democracy​In a constitutional democracy a constitution outlines who will represent the people and how. Australia is also a constitutional democracy.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Leftists do love their mob rule
> They do not care about rights


Trumpers do love their autocrats and dictators. That is why Trumpers attempted a coup.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> What is democratic form of government?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again you fell from the US Constitution
Article IV, Section 4:

The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government, and shall protect each of them against Invasion; and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Trumpers do love their autocrats and dictators. That is why Trumpers attempted a coup.


That would be the nazicrats


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Remember most Trumpers do not and  will never support democracy. Witness how many of these Trumpers deny we are a democracy. That is because by arguing we are not a democracy, Trumpers  give carte blanche approval for state legislatures or other state sanctioned authority to over turn election results. In this view, the will of the people is a chimera subservient to the will of the strongman or the party in power.


God, I can't wait until the shit hits the fan and you and Coyote get a face full of it!  It's going to be very gratifying.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That would be the nazicrats


You’re the one that argues we are not a democracy and the will of the people can be undone.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Leftists do love their mob rule
> They do not care about rights


This is the big reason that it is time to throw them the fuck out and rebuild our country so that it's fit for real humans to live in.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 6, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> Barking... absolutely, HOWLING MAD.  But you go right ahead and spin yourself deeper into the delusion.  Eventually, that media you absorb is going to try to get you to do more than just troll internet threads.  I wonder how many like you will have the guts to do more than talk trash.
> 
> I ask this same question a lot - IF Trump runs and wins in '24, what actions do YOU believe would be justified to keep him from reassuming power?  In January of 2017, people like you did many times the damage to DC that a handful of pissed-off Republicans did on 1/6.  They trashed buildings, burned a few vehicles, injured some cops... I don't recall the media solemnly revisiting 1/20 the next year.  A bunch of political effing HACKS is all you people are.  You can stick your righteous indignation up your arse.


How's Trump going to run from the SUPERMAX?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> You’re the one that argues we are not a democracy and the will of the people can be undone.


You're right we aren't a democracy we are a Republic .  A Republic protects your rights from 51% that doesn't agree with you.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> God, I can't wait until the shit hits the fan and you and Coyote get a face full of it!  It's going to be very gratifying.


What does that mean? The only shit being hurled are your obnoxious and asinine posts.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Leftists do love their mob rule
> They do not care about rights.



Mob rule


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> What does that mean? The only shit being hurled are your obnoxious and asinine posts.


You will find out, and it will be sweet.  Karma's a bitch.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're right we aren't a democracy we are a Republic .  A Republic protects your rights from 51% that doesn't agree with you.


We are a Constitutional Republic.  The Constitution was meant to prevent the tyranny of the majority.  Read your history.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You will find out, and it will be sweet.  Karma's a bitch.


So, you Trumpists  that started a violent coup now threaten more violence. Call me surprised!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Once again you fell from the US Constitution
> Article IV, Section 4:
> 
> The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government, and shall protect each of them against Invasion; and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence


Once again, is what I posted not applicable to our form of government?  Yes or no.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> We are a Constitutional Republic.  The Constitution was meant to prevent the tyranny of the majority.  Read your history,


Whooooooooooooooosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> So, you Trumpists  that started a violent coup now threaten more violence. Call me surprised!


Karma.

Reading is a thing.  You might want to try it sometime.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> So, you Trumpists  that started a violent coup now threaten more violence. Call me surprised!


They lost an election.  Their coup failed.  They can’t win on ideas…only violence, threats and voter suppression.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Karma.
> 
> Reading is a thing.


Uh…karma comes for those that advocate violence. That would  be you.


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> God, I can't wait until the shit hits the fan and you and Coyote get a face full of it!  It's going to be very gratifying.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They lost an election.  Their coup failed.  They can’t win on ideas…only violence, threats and voter suppression.


That is all they have. These pathetic Trumpists then project their base instincts and thoughts  on others.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, let out all the psychobabble diarrhea.
> 
> Then, go touch base with reality.
> 
> ...







I see so in your progressive mind its alright for police to murder unarmed female protestors.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584597
> 
> I see so in your progressive mind its alright for police to murder unarmed female protestors.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


No, because I don't share your idiotic delusions.

You always make this same, very stupid mistake. Do you not understand where your brain ends and the rest of the word begins? Freakish.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 6, 2022)

konradv said:


> Psychotherapists will be unnecessary, as long as the most egregious perpetrators do significant jail time.


Egregious?   You mean the one that sat pelosi's desk and the other one that stole one of her beers?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Amen!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Egregious?   You mean the one that sat pelosi's desk and the other one that stole one of her beers?


Obviously not. Good grief, you people's brains have turned to mush.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The only person she gave her life to was the idiot who murdered her right Dimmer?


You mean a terrorist got taken out by a hero LEO, magaturd.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Mob rule
> 
> View attachment 584588
> View attachment 584589
> ...


Mob rule



















 inauguration day


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> The Capitol was closed to the public that day dipshit.  So there goes that argument.  But then again since you are anti law and order, you're probably for people breaking into public buildings when they are closed.
> 
> If you people, and I use that term very loosely, didnt behave like animals we wouldnt have to have barriers around the Capitol now would we?
> 
> ...







I'm not here to justify anything.

You seem set on justifying murder by the government though.

So the next time there's a shooting by a police officer it was most likely justified.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Once again, is what I posted not applicable to our form of government?  Yes or no.


No it's not applicable it wasn't the U.S. Constitution


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, because I don't share your idiotic delusions.
> 
> You always make this same, very stupid mistake. Do you not understand where your brain ends and the rest of the word begins? Freakish.






Sounds like it to me otherwise you wouldn't have to get upset and start being abusive. 

Do you need to take your meds?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> We are a Constitutional Republic.  The Constitution was meant to prevent the tyranny of the majority.  Read your history.


and mandates are tyranny 
I suggest that you reread America's history democrats have always been the party of tyranny


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Babbitt feeds the fishes now, because she thought the insane mob and the criminal president granted her power to charge at armed guards standing between her mob and congresspeople. 

For shame, Trump.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584606
> 
> Sounds like it to me otherwise you wouldn't have to get upset and start being abusive.
> 
> ...


Who cares what it sounds like to you, freak? You believe any lie that pours out of you orange lard and master's mouth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Who cares what it sounds like to you, freak? You believe any lie that pours out of you orange lard and master's mouth.


and you endlessly believed the lies spewed by democrat controlled media
Irony


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mob rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a mob rioting. Not attacking our governmentm not trying to overthrow an election.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is a mob rioting. Not attacking our governmentm not trying to overthrow an election.


dumb ass you don't see the government-owned car burning?
You don't see the black lies matter thugs kick the police car?
Those riots were attacking government police


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Who cares what it sounds like to you, freak? You believe any lie that pours out of you orange lard and master's mouth.








I'm glad you're so tolerant that you wouldn't dream of creating division and dissent.

Do you think that if the people you're calling insurrectionists had been carrying pitchforks, buckets of tar, bags of feathers, and torches, instead of Old Glory the Capitol police would have felt less threatened?

 *****SMILE*****


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Bobob said:


> Alas, you are not conservatives.


Correct. They are magaturds.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> According to the third president of these united states, we have the right and duty to rebel and kill some motherfuckers from time to time.
> 
> It's time.


Make your move, magaturd.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> and mandates are tyranny
> I suggest that you reread America's history democrats have always been the party of tyranny


Speaking of history…you realize right, that vaccine mandates have a long history in the US?  Starting in 1777…when George Washington mandated his soldiers be vaccinated for small pox.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is a mob rioting. Not attacking our governmentm not trying to overthrow an election.







That's a governmental vehicle that's burning.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> I'm glad you're so tolerant that you wouldn't dream of creating division and dissent.


What is your definition of tolerant, ya crybaby? Telling you your farts smell like roses?

That cult diarrhea pouring out of your mouth? Smells like shit. Our grandkids will be learning about dangerous cultists like you in Middle school.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Uh…karma comes for those that advocate violence. That would  be you.


But not for those who drool over the killing of an unarmed woman.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584623
> 
> That's a governmental vehicle that's burning.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


I like you too much to be snarky.  But a vehicle is not an attack on our government.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Speaking of history…you realize right, that vaccine mandates have a long history in the US?  Starting in 1777…when George Washington mandated his soldiers be vaccinated for small pox.


You don't understand the difference between a citizen and a soldier do you?
You're comparing apples to oranges


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> But not for those who drool over the killing of an unarmed woman.


The only drooling over a killing is from you.  Ashli Babbitt was a victim.  She was victim of the lies told by Trump and Trumpers.  You show no remorse for those lies. She died for a lie and for nothing.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What is your definition of tolerant, ya crybaby? Telling you your farts smell like roses?
> 
> That cult diarrhea pouring out of your mouth? Smells like shit. Our grandkids will be learning about dangerous cultists like you in Middle school.






I'm sure they will. 

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skews13 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


I was going with Sedition Day, but ok.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I like you too much to be snarky.  But a vehicle is not an attack on our government.


oh puppy attacking the police because they enforced laws created by government and jo has been part of tht government for 49 years is attacking the government.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> dumb ass you don't see the government-owned car burning?
> You don't see the black lies matter thugs kick the police car?
> Those riots were attacking government police


Riots?    Were these "rioters" arrested?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584606
> 
> Sounds like it to me otherwise you wouldn't have to get upset and start being abusive.
> 
> ...


Abuse is all that poster and others like the coyote and johnlaw have in their bag of tricks, with the exception of that big old low IQ hammer -- the one that turns everything into a nail.  Smash, smash, smash.  They simply quiver with violence and they are starting to act on it.  We will see.  It's beginning to happen.  It's going to be lovely to watch them spin their way to their own doom.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> just like trump


You just can't evict that guy from your empty head.  I guess you are following the democrat eviction moratorium.  LMAO.  You are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> The only drooling over a killing is from you.  Ashli Babbitt was a victim.  She was victim of the lies told by Trump and Trumpers.  You show no remorse for those lies. She died for a lie and for nothing.


Oh, you sweet little deluded rodent, you are so funny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584628
> 
> I'm sure they will.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Absolutely. They already are, actually. My 9th grader got to watch part of the insurrection in school today. She and her classmates see you people for what you are.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> But not for those who drool over the killing of an unarmed woman.


Did any one know she wa


bigrebnc1775 said:


> You don't understand the difference between a citizen and a soldier do you?
> You're comparing apples to oranges


Then why is the right outraged over mandates requiring the military be immunized for Covid 

Regardless, we can just jump to 1809 when Massachussetts authorized a mandate requiring all citizens over 21 be vaccinated for smallpox.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Abuse is all that poster and others like the coyote and johnlaw have in their bag of tricks, with the exception of that big old low IQ hammer -- the one that turns everything into a nail.  Smash, smash, smash.  They simply quiver with violence and they are starting to act on it.  We will see.  It's beginning to happen.  It's going to be lovely to watch them spin their way to their own doom.


You are projecting, sweetheart. The only one advocating violence is you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> You are projecting, sweetheart. The only one advocating violence is you.


Quote me doing so.

I'll wait but not for long.

Quote me.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I like you too much to be snarky.  But a vehicle is not an attack on our government.







Looks like an attack on the government to me.

Just like shooting fire bombs at federal courthouses or burning down police stations sounds like an attack on the government.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Riots?    Were these "rioters" arrested?


yes they were arrested biden and harris wanted to help with their bail money.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> try again using official means


If it is done by "official," means. . . then it isn't an "insurrection," 

bone head.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> oh puppy attacking the police because they enforced laws created by government and jo has been part of tht government for 49 years is attacking the government.


Again, this is not attacking our government, but feel free to continue with the false equivalencies.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> yes they were arrested biden and harris wanted to help with their bail money.


Untrue.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> and to think that another subhuman actually thanked this post.
> 
> What is WRONG with you creatures, anyway?


Um, the country thinks magaturds are miserable fucks. Try to keep up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584632
> 
> Looks like an attack on the government to me.
> 
> ...




Yes cultist, there is a difference between rioters firebombing a police station and lobotomozed hillbillies trying to overturn a free and fair election.

And you know it.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584632
> 
> Looks like an attack on the government to me.
> 
> ...


It is an attack on government facilities.  Is it an attempt to bring down our government by overturning an election?  No.  Just mindless violence.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Again, this is not attacking our government, but feel free to continue with the false equivalencies.


sorry puppy you're wrong


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Um, the country thinks magaturds are miserable fucks. Try to keep up.


MAGATURD.  Take a drink.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sorry puppy you're wrong


It was born wrong.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2022)

Sources: ‘Conversations’ Pelosi Had With Sgt At Arms About National Guard Presence Factored Into ‘Blender Of Decision Making’ That Led Up To Riot
					

Speaker Nancy Pelosi and her office had conversations with former Sergeant at Arms Paul Irving regarding the use of the National Guard on Capitol grounds.




					dailycaller.com
				




"The New York Times previously reported that the Speaker’s office confirmed that the National Guard was approved around 1:43 pm. Sund said he sent a request for help from the National Guard to Irving around 1:09 p.m, according to CNN. Irving said he was contacted about the matter after 2:00 pm, Axios reported. Sources questioned how Irving got the request after 2 pm but Pelosi approved the request at 1:43 pm."









						Pelosi Exposed: House Sergeant at Arms Accused of 'Covering for Her' on Stand Down Order During Capitol Riots
					

Speaker Nancy Pelosi has carefully tried to stage-manage the fallout of the Capitol riots. She has proposed a 9/11-style commission, headed by a blatantly partisan general, in order to purportedly get to the bottom of what really happened on January 6th. The decision came on the same day she was...




					beckernews.com
				




“If you believe Irving’s timeline that he testified under oath to, how could he ask for permission from the Speaker 20 minutes before he got the request?” one of the sources told the Daily Caller.

How Did the Proud Boys Have Better Lines of Communication about National Guard Reinforcements than the National Guard Did? ​








						How Did the Proud Boys Have Better Lines of Communication about National Guard Reinforcements than the National Guard Did? - emptywheel
					

Somehow, it seems, Proud Boy Charles Donohoe knew that the National Guard was coming to reinforce the Capitol before DC Guard Commander General Walker. Somehow, it seems, the militias assaulting the Capitol on January 6 had better lines of communication than the US Department of Defense.




					www.emptywheel.net
				













						Explosive Testimony: National Guard General Confirms ‘Optics’ Reason for Weak Capitol Security on January 6th - Voice Of USA Today
					

Major General William J. Walker, the commanding general of the D.C. National Guard, confirmed many of Americans’ worst suspicions about the January 6th capitol riots in his explosive Senate testimony. Capitol security had been deliberately weakened by civilian authorities due to purported...




					voiceofusatoday.com
				



General William Walker's Explosive Testimony on January 6th Capitol Riots​
This video basically blows the entire narrative away.  If you are watching or listening to the media, you are being brainwashed.  The whole thing was a set-up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> It is an attack on government facilities.  Is it an attempt to bring down our government by overturning an election?  No.  Just mindless violence.


*sponsored by a sitting, criminal President

That's kind of a big deal.


----------



## skews13 (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Can I steal that?


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So the democrat controlled thugs profags and black lies matter picked one day from all four years of their insurrections?


Libtards have a separate and inaccurate definition of insurrection. 

The Summer of 2020 riots, looting, assaults and "Autonomous Zones" were scores more REAL insurrection than the "frat pranks" of Jan.6,2021.

This is typical of the lies, distortions, and delusions that plague the minds of the Leftist Regressives;








						Recalling Jan. 6: A national day of infamy, half remembered
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Beneath a pale winter light and the glare of television cameras , it seemed hard not to see the Jan.




					apnews.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Still waiting for that quote Johnlaw


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Libtards have a separate and inaccurate definition of insurrection.
> 
> The Summer of 2020 riots, looting, assaults and "Autonomous Zones" were scores more REAL insurrection than the "frat pranks" of Jan.6,2021.


Libtards have a separate and inaccurate definition of EVERYTHING!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> It is an attack on government facilities.  Is it an attempt to bring down our government by overturning an election?  No.  Just mindless violence.


trump's inauguration night


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

“Abuse is all that poster and others like the coyote and johnlaw have in their bag of tricks, with the exception of that big old low IQ hammer -- the one that turns everything into a nail. Smash, smash, smash. They simply quiver with violence and they are starting to act on it. We will see. It's beginning to happen. It's going to be lovely to watch them spin their way to their own doom.”

‘God, I can't wait until the shit hits the fan and you and Coyote get a face full of it!  It's going to be very gratifying.”

“Getting close to time to put that comically mouthy little fuck in the timeout corner.”

“This is the big reason that it is time to throw them the fuck out and rebuild our country so that it's fit for real humans to live in.”


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Flash said:


> *Ashli Babbitt Memorial Day.*
> 
> *Where America remembers when a filthy Negro government thug brutally murdered an unarmed veteran woman because she was protesting a stolen election.*


 We don't negotiate with terrorists, you filthy magaturd moron.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> “Abuse is all that poster and others like the coyote and johnlaw have in their bag of tricks, with the exception of that big old low IQ hammer -- the one that turns everything into a nail. Smash, smash, smash. They simply quiver with violence and they are starting to act on it. We will see. It's beginning to happen. It's going to be lovely to watch them spin their way to their own doom.”
> 
> ‘God, I can't wait until the shit hits the fan and you and Coyote get a face full of it!  It's going to be very gratifying.”
> 
> ...


That's all you got?  What violent act do you accuse me of?  SPECIFICALLY.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes cultist, there is a difference between rioters firebombing a police station and lobotomozed hillbillies trying to overturn a free and fair election.
> 
> And you know it.







No I don't. Why don't you explain it to me.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> We don't negotiate with terrorists, you filthy magaturd moron.


MAGATURD.  Take a drink!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

What specific violent act, Johnlaw?

Put your money where your mouth is.

You accused me of violence.  What specific violent act have I performed Johnlaw?


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> That's all you got?  What violent act do you accuse me of?  SPECIFICALLY.


I didn’t accuse you of any violent act. It is your advocacy  of violence that is disturbing, and franky, unnecessary.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What specific violent act, Johnlaw?
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> You accused me of violence.  What specific violent act have I performed Johnlaw?


Wrong it was your use of violent language. Don’t run away from it! Stand your  ground!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Wrong it was your use of violent language. Don’t run away from it! Stand your  ground!


Typical MAGA sissy. He is hoping someone else commits violence, so he can watch on his TV.


----------



## skews13 (Jan 6, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The idiot Dems are overplaying their hand . . . . . again


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> I didn’t accuse you of any violent act. It is your advocacy  of violence that is disturbing, and franky, unnecessary.


Quote me advocating violence.  Quote me calling for a specific violent act.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw is easily offended. I learned this simple fact from this thread.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Wrong it was your use of violent language. Don’t run away from it! Stand your  ground!


Violent language only hurts little babies.  Adults are not bruised by words.  Go tell you mommy about it and leave the adults to talk.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Quote me advocating violence.  Quote me calling for a specific violent act.


I just did. Look at post #641.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> It is an attack on government facilities.  Is it an attempt to bring down our government by overturning an election?  No.  Just mindless violence.







The violence has been used in an attempt to sway opinion in a variety of cities for the last few years so in effect it was used in overturning the government. 

It's called do as I demand or I'll burn it all down.

Of course if they want to take it all from me by attempting to take it in the name of equality and equity I'll burn it down myself.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Johnlaw is easily offended. I learned this simple fact from this thread.


Just another big mouthed fucking baby who likes to spew it but runs when you stand up to it.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Johnlaw is easily offended. I learned this simple fact from this thread.


As usual you have it wrong. She is the one being the snowflake. You would know that if you bothered to read the thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Violent language only hurts little babies.  Adults are not bruised by words.  Go tell you mommy about it and leave the adults to talk.


Yet leftists say that language is violence. So you’re doubletalking.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> As usual,you have it wrong. She is the one being the snowflake. You would know that if you bothered to read the thread.


I  have. You are easily offended in my opinion. So now you’re saying my opinion is wrong? How can an opinion be wrong?


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Just another big mouthed fucking baby who likes to spew it but runs when you stand up to it.


LOL..you’re the one throwing the tantrum!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> I just did. Look at post #641.


You are so entirely full of shit and it's time out for the little baby's time out corner.  WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She hurt my widdle feewings!

Big mean lady OFFENDED ME!!!  WAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I  have. You are easily offended in my opinion. So now you’re saying my opinion is wrong? How can an opinion be wrong?


I was just correcting you.

You may have an opinion that the sky is green. You would be wrong, would you not?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You are so entirely full of shit and it's time out for the little baby's time out corner.  WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She hurt my widdle feewings!
> 
> Big mean lady OFFENDED ME!!!  WAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Correct. Leftists say language is violence and advocate for safe spaces.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You are so entirely full of shit and it's time out for the little baby's time out corner.  WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She hurt my widdle feewings!
> 
> Big mean lady OFFENDED ME!!!  WAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol...your tantrum is rather funny.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> I was just correcting you.
> 
> You may have an opinion that the sky is green. You would be wrong, would you not?


Because the sky isn’t green and can be proven via facts. Whether or not you are easily offended is an opinion. Tom Brady is the best player ever is an opinion. Tom Brady plays QB is a fact. See the difference? An opinion cannot be wrong at the time it’s given if there aren’t facts to disprove it. You must admit you double talk frequently and get offended fairly easily. We have conferred several times on this board and that is my opinion based on those interractions.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correct. Leftists say language is violence and advocate for safe spaces.


And when you point out that they are going to learn that the real world is a whole lot meaner than any language you and I have to speak, they run away crying.  How in the fuck do they think that they are going to survive in the actual real world?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because the sky isn’t green and can be proven via facts. Whether or not you are easily offended is an opinion. Tom Brady is the best player ever is an opinion. Tom Brady plays QB is a fact. See the difference? An opinion cannot be wrong at the time it’s given if there aren’t facts to disprove it. You must admit you double talk frequently and get offended fairly easily. We have conferred several times on this board and that is my opinion based on those interractions.


I have the same opinion of you. I always noticed how you spent 3/4 of your time being an insulting prick, and the other 1/4  pretending to be up in arms over the merest slight.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because the sky isn’t green and can be proven via facts. Whether or not you are easily offended is an opinion. Tom Brady is the best player ever is an opinion. Tom Brady plays QB is a fact. See the difference? An opinion cannot be wrong at the time it’s given if there aren’t facts to disprove it. You must admit you double talk frequently and get offended fairly easily. We have conferred several times on this board and that is my opinion based on those interractions.


LOL..I have read your posts and have found you to be easily offended. More so than most posters as matter of fact. That is my opinion of course.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And when you point out that they are going to learn that the real world is a whole lot meaner than any language you and I have to speak, they run away crying.  How in the fuck do they think that they are going to survive in the actual real world?


They say they support free speech but once speech offends them, they call it violence.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Starting in 1777…when George Washington mandated his soldiers be vaccinated for small pox.


That would be pretty difficult, considering the vaccine wasn't discovered until Edward Jenner did it in 1796.  The first successful vaccine in 1798.  Smallpox vaccines A brief history of vaccination .  Thanks for playing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I have the same opinion of you. I always noticed how you spent 3/4 of your time being an insulting prick, and the other 1/4  pretending to be up in arms over the merest slight.


And you’re entitled to it. In my opinion you’re a perpetual victim who hates his skin color and lashes out because of it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They say they support free speech but once speech offends them, they call it violence.


I try to guess what forces would make them so ill-prepared for life in the real world and all I can come up with is that their parents were all complete drug addicted degenerates who simply didn't parent them, or they simply despised their children and set out deliberately to turn them into little monsters who would never be able to function in the bigger world.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> LOL..I have read your posts and have found you to be easily offended. More so than most posters as matter of fact. That is my opinion of course.


And you’re entitled to it. Once I mention “Trump” ’you generally go off the deep end. In terms of me being offended it’s less that and more of me holding leftists and Alt Right pricks accountable. I do not pussyfoot around.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I try to guess what forces would make them so ill-prepared for life in the real world and all I can come up with is that their parents were all complete drug addicted degenerates who simply didn't parent them, or they simply despised their children and set out deliberately to turn them into little monsters.


Correct. Trump triggers them more than actual acts of violence as occurred during the “summer of love”.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> That would be pretty difficult, considering the vaccine wasn't discovered until Edward Jenner did it in 1796.  The first successful vaccine in 1798.  Smallpox vaccines A brief history of vaccination .  Thanks for playing.








						Where did the article “George Washington and the First Mass Military Inoculation” go? - Ask a Librarian
					






					www.loc.gov
				




You’re welcome.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And you’re entitled to it. Once I mention “Trump” ’you generally go off the deep end. In terms of me being offended it’s less that and more of me holding leftists and Alt Right pricks accountable. I do not pussyfoot around.


Now you are just making crap up. You are showing once again how easily offended you are. I make an observation, and  you make some nutty comment about Trump that is totally irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They say they support free speech but once speech offends them, they call it violence.


And then there are those who legislate against it when it offends them.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh great, you again.
> 
> Shoo


You opened your filthy yap. Deal with it, magaturd.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Now you are just making crap up. You are showing once again how easily offended you are. I make an observation, and  you make some nutty comment about Trump that is totally irrelevant to the discussion.


Nutty? Should we go through your posts? You despise Trump. Yes?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Today is the Democrats’ Day of Infamy.
> 
> Let’s all remember Pearl Clutching Harbor.
> .


"Pearl Clutching Harbor" is the funniest thing I've heard in months!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> And then there are those who legislate against it when it offends them.


Example? Leftists actually ask what peoples preferred pronouns are as not to offend them.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nutty? Should we go through your posts? You despise Trump. Yes?


Once again you are getting easily offended. I don’t deny I do not like Trump. On the opposite end, you are a Trump sycophant supporter. That is fine. One can have any opinion they wish. We are on a political  discussion board afterall.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584644
> 
> The violence has been used in an attempt to sway opinion in a variety of cities for the last few years so in effect it was used in overturning the government.
> 
> ...


Riots might sway opinion, but usually it is the opposite.  MLK advocated non violence. Swaying opinion is not attempting to overthrow the government, or every protest would be.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Circe said:


> I saw a better photo of it on the day --- it MIGHT have been big enough to hang a dog ---
> 
> If it were a small dog.



It's a toy gallows.

But I guess if pictures of guns freak them out, toy gallows might be just as threatening.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Example? Leftists actually ask what peoples preferred pronouns are as not to offend them.


I think that is silly and I don’t bother.

Examples are banning teachers from discussing “CRT” in such a broad way that discussing any issues of race is potentially illegal.  Banning books because they discuss racial topics or contain LGBQ characters.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Once again you are getting easily offended. I don’t deny I do not like Trump. On the opposite end, you are a Trump sycophant. That is fine. One can have any opinion they wish. We are on a political  discussion board afterall.


Sycophant? Show one post where you see me being a sycophant please. Thank you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> View attachment 584655


It looks like Pence would be only two foot tall. Who knew?


----------



## Teri (Jan 6, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> There are people in many nations laughing at this. Calling a protest that got stupid an insurrection. People in those nations know what tyranny and insurrections can be. Progs have no shame and frankly, most people do not even care except Prog leaderships and those glued to the Prog fake new stations.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I think that is silly and I don’t bother.
> 
> Examples are banning teachers from discussing “CRT” in such a broad way that discussing any issues of race is potentially illegal.  Banning books because they discuss racial topics or contain LGBQ characters.


Discussing CRT is fine but dividing kids by race in middle school is extreme and not necessary. We should not be discussing these until HS IMO. The preferred pronouns junk is insane. I am glad you agree.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Riots might sway opinion, but usually it is the opposite.  MLK advocated non violence. Swaying opinion is not attempting to overthrow the government, or every protest would be.


No one tried to overthrow the government. That is a huge lie believed by very stupid people. Are you proud to be in that group?


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It looks like Pence would be only two foot tall. Who knew?



You wanted to hang the Veep to instigate coup.

When did you become an anti-American POS?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Um, the country thinks magaturds are miserable fucks. Try to keep up.


If you support killing a woman just because she walked through an open door, that makes you a subhuman.



=


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> MSDNC is running a special Attack On The Capitol today. The first picture in the promo ….the gallows prop.
> Hahahahaa the sheep will flock to it.


That's hilarious.  They're such whores.  No wonder nobody is watching.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Toro said:


> You wanted to hang the Veep to instigate coup.
> 
> When did you become an anti-American POS?



If the "Veep" was two feet tall, maybe.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sycophant? Show one post where you see me being a sycophant please. Thank you.



These are just some of threads you started. You love Trump. Nothing wrong with that if that Is what you believe.






__





						Donald Trump owns the Democratic Party
					

Owns the Democratic Party!!!! He can no longer tweet so he is not as polarizing and people see that his policies are good when separated from the person who poked people on Twitter.  The video above illustrates the lunacy of the left. Trump wasn’t on the ticket but McAuliffe was obsessed with...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						I miss Trump
					

At least he answered questions. Biden just hit us with a stupid partisan stimulus bill. You can see here why its stupid and none of the leftists here have been able to argue the counterpoint.  https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/stupidity-of-the-democrats-and-their-1-927-trillion-bill.886697/...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						Trump was Right re COVID19 and Border
					

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.politico.com/amp/news/2021/11/26/biden-admin-announces-travel-ban-for-south-africa-and-7-other-countries-citing-new-variant-523394...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Riots might sway opinion, but usually it is the opposite.  MLK advocated non violence. Swaying opinion is not attempting to overthrow the government, or every protest would be.






There would have been a lot more bloodshed if the 6th of January one year ago was an insurrection and someone was attempting to overthrow the United States government.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

Toro said:


> You wanted to hang the Veep to instigate coup.
> 
> When did you become an anti-American POS?


Another example of just how stupid you people are. Thanks, stupid.


----------



## john doe 101 (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Georgia, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin destroyed that trust and compromised the security and integrity of the 2020 election. The states violated statutes enacted by their duly elected legislatures, thereby violating the Constitution.Dec 8, 2020


No traitors like you destroyed the trust of elections by spreading your propaganda and lies.  That's all you are, traitor.  A mouthpiece for foreign propaganda.  Own it, traitor.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> These are just some of threads you started. You love Trump. Nothing wrong with that if that Is what you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that make me a sycophant? LOL

Those threads you must admit trigger the likes of those who use preferred pronouns and believe the country is systemically racist. Is it possible that’s the reason I create those threads Vs me being a sycophant? Look at other threads I create…see if you can find a pattern.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 6, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Where did the article “George Washington and the First Mass Military Inoculation” go? - Ask a Librarian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll go with the WHO and New Zealand's Immunology organization over some unknown contributor to the library of congress.  My two unrelated sources disagree with your questionable source.  My, how you've changed your tune.  You have been spouting the WHO line for over a year and now they aren't reputable?  Whatever fits your narrative, hmmm?  Over the past two years I have lost faith in ANYTHING this country says especially some non descript contributor.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> No traitors like you destroyed the trust of elections by spreading your propaganda and lies.  That's all you are, traitor.  A mouthpiece for foreign propaganda.  Own it, traitor.


The trust was destroyed when no one was allowed to challenge the election. You people are just stupid.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How does that make me a sycophant? LOL
> 
> Those threads you must admit trigger the likes of those who use preferred pronouns and believe the country is systemically racist. Is it possible that’s the reason I create those threads Vs me being a sycophant? Look at other threads I create…see if you can find a pattern.


Listen we all have complex views. Not all left; not all right. There is much idiocy on the far left- wokeness, pronouns, defund the police - and idiocy on the far right - election fraud, conspiracy theories, paranoia.

You have started threads supporting Trump. That is fine. I did not read every post, so you may have areas of disagreement. I will not dispute that point.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Listen we all have complex views. Not all left; not all right. There is much idiocy on the far left- wokeness, pronouns, defund the police - and idiocy on the far right - election fraud, conspiracy theories, paranoia.
> 
> You have started threads supporting Trump. That is fine. I did not read every post, so you may have areas of disagreement. I will not dispute that point.


The police were de-funded. The fraud was never properly investigated.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Listen we all have complex views. Not all left; not all right. There is much idiocy on the far left- wokeness, pronouns, defund the police - and idiocy on the far right - election fraud, conspiracy theories, paranoia.
> 
> You have started threads supporting Trump. That is fine. I did not read every post, so you may have areas of disagreement. I will not dispute that point.


Thank you. As you saw but refuse to post, the vast majority of my threads are anti leftist ideologies. Trump just triggers leftists more than anything or anyone else I have ever seen. Hardly makes me a sycophant….IMO. But you’re entitled to yours.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If you support killing a woman just because she walked through an open door, that makes you a subhuman.
> 
> 
> 
> =


She was a magaturd terrorist that was taken out by a hero.  I fucking *celebrate* the demise of magaturds. Regrettable that the body count wasn't much, much higher.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 584660
> 
> There would have been a lot more bloodshed if the 6th of January one year ago was an insurrection and someone was attempting to overthrow the United States government.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


How much more simply does it need to be stated for them to understand it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> She was a magaturd terrorist that was taken out by a hero.  I fucking *celebrate* the demise of magaturds. Regrettable that the body count wasn't much, much higher.


You are such a leftist


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> She was a magaturd terrorist that was taken out by a hero.  I fucking *celebrate* the demise of magaturds. Regrettable that the body count wasn't much, much higher.


Johnlaw you are telling me that I'm violent, but this subhuman is on your side.  You are associated with this animal in the minds of many on this board.  Don't even bother to try to explain or justify this.  I'm hitting the ignore button again.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Johnlaw you are telling me that I'm violent, but this subhuman is on your side.  You are associated with this animal in the minds of many on this board.  Don't even bother to try to explain or justify this.  I'm hitting the ignore button again.


I won‘t justify that post. It was atrocious.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The trust was destroyed when no one was allowed to challenge the election. You people are just stupid.


You fucking magaturds got your challenges, and there will be no more of your bullshit. Cry about it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You fucking magaturds got your challenges, and there will be no more of your bullshit. Cry about it.


No. We got got censorship and political persecution.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> She was a magaturd terrorist that was taken out by a hero.  I fucking *celebrate* the demise of magaturds. Regrettable that the body count wasn't much, much higher.



Amen!









						Ashli Babbitt A Martyr? Her Past Tells A More Complex Story
					

The 35-year-old had a history of making violent threats and in 2016 was accused of inciting a violent road rage attack amid an extramarital affair.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, these fuckers get to piss on the woman's grave and wish the bloodbath had been more satisfying to them, but God forbid I should post the same thing twice.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know all about the dead terrorist's priors. The media actually took it kinda easy on her psych profile. Magaturds worship this deceased piece of shit as their martyr.

Psychos gonna psycho...


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Yeah, I know all about the dead terrorist's priors. The media actually took it kinda easy on her psych profile. Magaturds worship this deceased piece of shit as their martyr.
> 
> Psychos gonna psycho...



Trump killed her.

But they don't care because cult!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Toro said:


> Trump killed her.
> 
> But they don't care because cult!


They don't care because they not so secretly hate this country.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 6, 2022)

What's your platform?

"Lying, stealing your shit.... and the FBI-led farce known as Jan 6th."

Wow..... just fucking wow.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> They don't care because they not so secretly hate this country.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> What a repulsive thing you are to celebrate the death of a person just because she walked through an open door.


1. Get your eyes checked. She was actually crawling through a broken (formerly closed) window.
2. She's a vet. She took an oath. She knew better.
3. Magaturds, with their unsubstantiated 'fraud election' bullshit sought to invalidate the 15th, 19th and 26th amendment of the Constitution based on *nothing* but superficial entitlement. The silver lining is the seditious bastards did not succeed.
What does that add up to? Political terrorism. Terrorists are generally viewed by rational society as defective human beings. Bad people.

I celebrate the demise of bad people.


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mob rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mob rule?

You rubes failed at that.


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're right we aren't a democracy we are a Republic .  A Republic protects your rights from 51% that doesn't agree with you.



A republic isn’t an aggrieved minority scared of the future trying to overthrow a free and fair election, pathetic old man.

Your great grandchildren will be embarrassed by your actions.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I celebrate the demise of bad people.


I would be tempted to call you a bad person, but do not consider you a person to begin with. 

You are simply a thing that has been manipulated to feel murderous hatred for the targets of your masters.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 6, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Trump is in Mar-a-lago today.
> 
> The dupes who fought for him on 1/6 are either in jail or fighting to stay out of jail.
> 
> These dupes are the very definition of sheep.


True.

Conservative cowards spent the day hiding and lying.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Lawmakers Who Experienced Capitol Riot Give Emotional Testimony On Anniversary​
So sad.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2022)

Why does Trump seek revenge for things HE caused?  He is truly psycho!


----------



## linux07 (Jan 6, 2022)

https://twitter.com/AndyKimNJ/status/1479084366919868424



https://twitter.com/AndyKimNJ/status/1479226888342097921



https://twitter.com/AndyKimNJ/status/1479226725800292362



https://twitter.com/AndyKimNJ/status/1479226861687386113


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Egregious?   You mean the one that sat pelosi's desk and the other one that stole one of her beers?


Ignoring those that assaulted Capitol police?  Typical!  Hey, look over there at the guy behind the bush.


----------



## konradv (Jan 7, 2022)

linux07 said:


> https://twitter.com/AndyKimNJ/status/1479084366919868424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  1/6 will go down in history with 12/7 and 9/11 as one of the darkest days in our history.  I hope the Trumpistas will be able to handle the 24/7 videos of 1/6 in the lead up to election day.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 7, 2022)

konradv said:


> I agree.  1/6 will go down in history with 12/7 and 9/11 as one of the darkest days in our history.  I hope the Trumpistas will be able to handle the 24/7 videos of 1/6 in the lead up to election day.



Amen!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 7, 2022)

He even punched "rewind" to catch some scenes again, former White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham revealed on CNN.

Then-President Donald Trump “gleefully” watched the violence at the U.S. Capitol unfold on TV a year ago from the White House dining room, and he gushed: “Look at all of the people fighting for me,” his former press secretary Stephanie Grisham revealed Thursday on CNN.

Trump Gushed They’re ‘Fighting For Me’ As He ‘Gleefully’ Watched Capitol Riot On TV: Ex-Aide​
That is so disgusting and sick.  No wonder his Florida neighbors call him Psycho.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 7, 2022)

Well, it's the 7th.

Did the Constitution survive?


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2022)

john doe 101 said:


> Where in any of this did I mention democrats and their morality?  I was talking about a single person in fact regarding their individual morality.  Actually I said trump wasnt even a republican.  So I'm not even sure what you're attempting to defend.



Gotcha, you meant Trump is a grifter and Republicans voted for him in a non-moral judgement.

No one is as stupid as you are or how stupid you think they are, lying schmuck


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2022)

occupied said:


> You know know that annoying thing that's been happening lately where you try to criticize democrats for something but it turns out Trump did it way bigger and for real? Don't talk about morals when the right has no detectable moral compass.



Occupied:   No  I'm not, YOU are.   You are, kaz, YOU are.  I'm not, you are!!!!!

Got it.  Occupied, bringing third grader to you since .... he was in the third grade ...


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 7, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The idiot Dems are overplaying their hand . . . . . again


Americans may have been emboldened to honestly confront the reality of the Trump goon attack on Congress and the Big Lie that provoked it by the relentless failure of the Cry Baby Loser to contrive any marginally=credible pretexts for the Big Lie - not by any recount, any audit, or by any of the dozens of court challenges that fizzled.

 As Trump goons who were identified are being apprehended, indicted, prosecuted, and convicted or confessing - not blm, antifa, fbi agents, or tourists as the cowardly liars alleged - Americans, other than the cult, are not fooled:

*Mitch McConnell (R) blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot*
_"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."_

*Kevin McCarthy (R) blames Trump for riot*
_“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”_

*Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
_"Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
Their actions are repugnant to democracy."_

*Former Attorney General William Barr (R) said the violence at the Capitol building is*
* “outrageous and despicable.**"*​


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So the democrat controlled thugs profags and black lies matter picked one day from all four years of their insurrections?



Look at you making a post using all of the right wing hate buzzwords to attack Democrats.

Only an idiot thinks that harsh words criticizing the idiot in the White House is an “insurrection”, but an actual attack on the government in which five people died, and the insurrectionists attempted to kill the Vice President, the Speaker of the House, and other government leaders, is nothing to be concerned about. 

If you consider criticizing Trump an “insurrection”, but not Trump’s attempt to overthrow the duly elected government of the United States, you’re certainly not a patriotic American. 

You’re just another treasonous seditionist, hoping to install right wing dictator.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 7, 2022)

kaz said:


> Occupied:   No  I'm not, YOU are.   You are, kaz, YOU are.  I'm not, you are!!!!!
> 
> Got it.  Occupied, bringing third grader to you since .... he was in the third grade ...



It seems you’re still stuck in third grade. But that’s been common with you. Your only strategy in posting is to say “I know you are but what am I?”  

Occupied made some very good points in his post and what did you do?  Fling third grade insults. You didn’t address his post and all but you never do. 

Republicans have become very good at accusing others of doing the things that they are doing. Trump called Hillary Clinton “crooked Hillary”, but look who’s facing criminal charges today.

Republicans say that Democrats cheat on elections, but every case of voter fraud in this election has been Republicans cheating. Maybe Republicans think that Democrats are cheating because they cheat. 

They certainly believe that everyone is lying because they lie.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 7, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> attempted to kill the Vice President,


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 7, 2022)

konradv said:


> I agree.  *1/6 will go down in history with 12/7 and 9/11* as one of the darkest days in our history.  I hope the Trumpistas will be able to handle the 24/7 videos of 1/6 in the lead up to election day.


Only in your moist panty universe, where you will hammer it with your low IQ hammer forever.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 7, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Only in your moist panty universe, where you will hammer it with your low IQ hammer forever.



Yet another right wing FuckBoi puts the full depth and breath of his intelligence on display. Talk of moist panties and low IQ. 

Nothing of substance. Nothing to indicate any level of understanding or intellect. This is what passes for Republican discourse in the United States of America. 

These are the people who want to rule the country. No wonder you’re in such bad shape.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 7, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Yet another right wing FuckBoi puts the full depth and breath of his intelligence on display. Talk of moist panties and low IQ.
> 
> Nothing of substance. Nothing to indicate any level of understanding or intellect. This is what passes for Republican discourse in the United States of America.
> 
> These are the people who want to rule the country. No wonder you’re in such bad shape.


Oh, but honey, now you feel so much better about yourself for having said that, so you should be thanking me.  Public service.  My pleasure.


----------



## BS Filter (Jan 7, 2022)

konradv said:


> So that’s how you see it?  I see it as the day America was saved from fascism and, as we know, fascists don’t normally care about a few bodies.  They like having a few martyrs, as we see Ashli Babbit being elevated to Trumpista sainthood.


Yeah, like the criminals George Floyd, Michael Brown and Trayvon Martin.  The left's martyrs are *plush papayas*, while the right's are patriots.

*Mod Edit due to wordfilter violation.*


----------



## ConserveGuy (Jan 7, 2022)

A year after President Trump still is able to run again. The people charged are not due to "insurrection". Talk about a fail.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 7, 2022)

An insurrection when nobody brought any guns? What were they going to use, Trump flags?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​




I ate way too many Chocolate gallows yesterday.....I love chocolate, and I like it when I get Chocolate gallows in my Jan. 6 democrat party stocking but I have to learn to moderate........


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I ate way too many Chocolate gallows yesterday.....I love chocolate, and I like it when I get Chocolate gallows in my Jan. 6 democrat party stocking but I have to learn to moderate........


I like the chocolate marshmallow gallows.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I like the chocolate marshmallow gallows.




Those are good too....I like the chocolate ones that are hollow......the solid chocolate gallows are just too much, you know what I mean?

I also got my Jan 6. play set......I have the FBI informant directing blm/antifa to attack the police action set and it is really cool.....

Someone also gave me the Trump supporter action set, but that's boring....all you get is a bunch of people with phones and the velvet ropes they marched through.......so boring...


----------



## playtime (Jan 7, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Why do you support killing unarmed women?





*LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Those are good too....I like the chocolate ones that are hollow......the solid chocolate gallows are just too much, you know what I mean?
> 
> I also got my Jan 6. play set......I have the FBI informant directing blm/antifa to attack the police action set and it is really cool.....
> 
> Someone also gave me the Trump supporter action set, but that's boring....all you get is a bunch of people with phones and the velvet ropes they marched through.......so boring...


I got the Michael Byrd/Ashli Babbitt Action Figure Set, complete with smashed window.  The blood was really realistic!  It was recommended to me by a lot of the leftists on USMB.  A lot of them said they needed to wash their underwear after they played with it.


----------



## playtime (Jan 7, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> An insurrection when nobody brought any guns? What were they going to use, Trump flags?



cops were beaten with flags.



&

Capitol Protesters Were Armed With Variety of Weapons​By Joseph A. Gambardello
Posted on March 10, 2021 | Updated on May 24, 2021

Those weapons included baseball bats, chemical sprays, a captured police officer’s riot shield, a crowbar, fire extinguishers and a metal flagpole.

Before and after the storming of the Capitol, NBC News reported, police seized a dozen firearms, including an assault rifle, and thousands of rounds of ammunition from seven people attending the rally for President Donald Trump in Washington, D.C. Other weapons included a crossbow, a stun gun and 11 Molotov cocktails.
Capitol Protesters Were Armed With Variety of Weapons - FactCheck.org

Stun guns, 'stinger whips' and a crossbow: What police found on the Capitol protesters​In all, police recovered a dozen guns and thousands of rounds of ammunition from seven people who were arrested before and after the Capitol riot.
Others had brass knuckles and pocket knives, stun guns and "stinger whips."

In all, police recovered a dozen guns and thousands of rounds of ammunition from seven people who were arrested before and after the Capitol riot, according to a review of court documents. One man, Lonnie Coffman of Alabama, was found with a massive arsenal that included five guns and hundreds of rounds of ammunition, federal prosecutors say.
Stun guns, 'stinger whips' and a crossbow: What police found on the Capitol protesters


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The trust was destroyed when no one was allowed to challenge the election. You people are just stupid.


The upteem number of investiations, court challenges, recounts and audits shows you are lying.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2022)

Coyote said:


> The upteem number of investiations, court challenges, recounts and audits shows you are lying.


Exactly. The audits were run by Dominion. And every investigation was challenged or delayed in court. Stick with your narrative. Too bad it is not fact based.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Exactly. The audits were run by Dominion. And every investigation was challenged or delayed in court. Stick with your narrative. Too bad it is not fact based.



Your reply is completely untethered from fact.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Your reply is completely untethered from fact.


Sorry, you just wouldn't know.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The upteem [sic] number of investiations [sic], court challenges, recounts and audits shows you are lying.
> ...



  At every turn, every investigation, every court case, was shut down before the point where evidence could be presented and examined.

  Why is that, and what should it say about ow much confidence we should have in those procedures?

  The determination that no cheating could be proven to have happened was always made before any attempt to prove what very obviously happened could be made.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 7, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If you support killing a woman just because she walked through an open door,


Nobody thinks that. Another shallow, playing-stupid post from you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> At every turn, every investigation, every court case, was shut down before the point where evidence could be presented and examined.


Such a stupid lie. Embarrassing.

In fact, when they were ordered to produce evidence by the court, they withdrew their fraud claims and slinked away.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 7, 2022)

Coyote said:


> The upteem number of investiations, court challenges, recounts and audits shows you are lying.


Nobody bothered to quality check the actual fake ballots that were filled out by Dim workers and not citizens
I got 6 mailed to me how many did you get??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 7, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Nobody bothered to quality check the actual fake ballots that were filled out by Dim workers and not citizens


Oh look, another idiot cultist pulling idiot lies out of his idiot a--


----------



## JGalt (Jan 7, 2022)

playtime said:


> not all crossed that line ... those that were just poorly educated pawns who entered the capital unauthorized got simple trespassing charges levied against them AND are low hanging fruit.
> 
> some readily plead guilty to more serious charges, getting their charges/fines reduced pending trial as long as they agreed to cooperate.
> 
> ...



You live in a fantasy world. The only reason you slope-headed ninnies are pushing your "insurrection" pipe dream is because you've convinced yourselves that you can somehow keep Trump from running in 2024. You already failed miserably over the four years he was in office, but like the anal-compulsives you people are, you keep trying and trying and trying. Have you got Trump's tax returns yet?

I hate to break it to you, but your little dream world is going to fall apart over the next couple years.


Tick motherfuckin' tock, sweetmeat. Enjoy the one year you have left, before you lose the House. Your fun's going to end sooner than you think.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 7, 2022)

Ex-Homeland Security Chief Rings Alarm On Where Next Insurrection May Play Out
					

Donell Harvin worried "we’re so busy looking in the rearview mirror" that “we’re not looking at the threat that’s right in front of us.”




					www.huffpost.com
				




Amen!  I totally agree!


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 7, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Ex-Homeland Security Chief Rings Alarm On Where Next Insurrection May Play Out
> 
> 
> Donell Harvin worried "we’re so busy looking in the rearview mirror" that “we’re not looking at the threat that’s right in front of us.”
> ...




Yes....the democrat party was the past threat, but it is still the greatest threat to domestic freedom that we have....their attempts to take over elections, pack the supreme court and remove Republicans through law suits is truly a threat to our republican form of government.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Ex-Homeland Security Chief Rings Alarm On Where Next Insurrection May Play Out
> 
> 
> Donell Harvin worried "we’re so busy looking in the rearview mirror" that “we’re not looking at the threat that’s right in front of us.”
> ...


He looks like he is going to cry.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He looks like he is going to cry.



It's enough to make most normal and sane people cry.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> It's enough to make most normal and sane people cry.


Do you know any?


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 7, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> It's enough to make most normal and sane people cry.



Since I am far left, I sometimes agree with you, but this "insurrection" thing just makes no sense at all.
If there even remotely was EVER even a slim chance of "insurrection", then the very last thing anyone would ever want is gun control.
But yet the democratic party IS pushing gun control.
That is a total and complete contradiction.

And so do the 2 attempts to impeach Trump.
They were so ridiculous and against the "will of the people", that it really was the impeachments that were the attempt at "insurrection".
Combined with gun control, the democratic party is just insane.
I have never seen any party that out of control and dangerous.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 7, 2022)

How January 6 would be covered if we had a neutral press | Sharyl Attkisson
					






					sharylattkisson.com


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 7, 2022)

Winco said:


> You think this is FAKE?


No, but if I did, I could hardly be blamed by rational persons considering how often you people have spread lies.  No, my issue isn't that texts and emails occurred.  I'm just laughing at you fools for thinking THIS TIME... you got rid of the Bad Orange Man.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 7, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> No, but if I did, I could hardly be blamed by rational persons considering how often you people have spread lies.  No, my issue isn't that texts and emails occurred.  I'm just laughing at you fools for thinking THIS TIME... you got rid of the Bad Orange Man.


Because that's how shallow you are. When you say that's what all this is to you, you aren't lying.


----------



## Winco (Jan 7, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> No, but if I did, I could hardly be blamed by rational persons *considering how often you people have spread lies.*  No, my issue isn't that texts and emails occurred.  I'm just laughing at you fools for thinking THIS TIME... you got rid of the Bad Orange Man.


It's NOT "This Time"
It's always you LIARS that say that.

Now, when they (House) impeached trump, which they successfully did, twice, with just cause, it was the (R) in the Senate that blocked everything and ignored ALL evidence.
The evidence was there, and still is.
Now trump is suing to BLOCK again.

It was an absolute given that Senate (R) are too cowardly to cross trump, so they just even refused to 'look at the evidence.' and took a vote.  They still got 9 (R) senators to see and understand the con man djt.

*considering how often you people have spread lies.
This ^^^^^ is hilarious coming from a person that supports the 'party over Country' liars, led by the biggest Con Man your party (R) has ever supported.
fdjt.  *


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 7, 2022)

Wow!  If that's a noose for hanging Pence, the man in this picture has to be about twelve feet tall!  Holy shit!  No wonder y'all are so scared of Trumpers.  They BIG fuckers!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2022)

iceberg said:


> How January 6 would be covered if we had a neutral press | Sharyl Attkisson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A real journalist.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> A real journalist.


i think so. i'd be glad to talk over why it is or is not objective or neutral but people attack.

as if that is talking anymore.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 7, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Wow!  If that's a noose for hanging Pence, the man in this picture has to be about twelve feet tall!  Holy shit!  No wonder y'all are so scared of Trumpers.  They BIG fuckers!
> 
> View attachment 585116


Trust me, nobody ever accused any of you of being smart.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Look at you making a post using all of the right wing hate buzzwords to attack Democrats.
> 
> Only an idiot thinks that harsh words criticizing the idiot in the White House is an “insurrection”, but an actual attack on the government in which five people died, and the insurrectionists attempted to kill the Vice President, the Speaker of the House, and other government leaders, is nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> ...


Look at you spewing leftists lies and hate you are a ignorant person to post lies to the one that knows you are a lying sack of shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It seems you’re still stuck in third grade. But that’s been common with you. Your only strategy in posting is to say “I know you are but what am I?”
> 
> Occupied made some very good points in his post and what did you do?  Fling third grade insults. You didn’t address his post and all but you never do.
> 
> ...


Liar


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trust me, nobody ever accused any of you of being smart.


And you keep showing all how ignorant you are.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And you keep showing all how ignorant you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

konradv said:


> I agree.  1/6 will go down in history with 12/7 and 9/11 as one of the darkest days in our history.  I hope the Trumpistas will be able to handle the 24/7 videos of 1/6 in the lead up to election day.


Democrats are failing keep spewing lies


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

JWBooth said:


> View attachment 585251


Democrats are their own worse enemy. Historically the party of tyranny.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

Toro said:


> A republic isn’t an aggrieved minority scared of the future trying to overthrow a free and fair election, pathetic old man.
> 
> Your great grandchildren will be embarrassed by your actions.


Dumbass kunuck America is a Republic protecting the Rights of the minority.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

Toro said:


> Mob rule?
> 
> You rubes failed at that.


It's funny how you can believe your own lies and believe others will. Only an idiot would believe a lie is the truth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> Conservative cowards spent the day hiding and lying.


Democrats the party of tyranny.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Liar



What did I lie about?  Please, explain.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Democrats are failing keep spewing lies



That seems to be a familiar theme with you clowns.  It's not the Democrats who are lying.  They're not making false claims they won the election.  The question becomes, how long are you going to continue to believe their lies.  How lazy and gullible are you???

The Republican Party has been relentlessly lying to you for 40 years.  Impoverishing working people and setting up an economy that benefits only the wealthiest Americans.  You can't afford healthcare for all, but you can afford a Space Force.  You can't afford free or low cost university for all, but you have afford to buy 700 fighter jets that each cost $9 million per year in operating costs.  









						F-35A Jet Price To Rise, But It’s Sustainment Costs That Could Bleed Air Force Budget Dry
					

A moderate increase in F-35 unit price arguably isn’t the main issue, because procurement accounts for less than a quarter of projected lifetime cost. Instead, a report published by the Government Accountability Office warns that high sustainment costs threaten to break the Pentagon's budget.




					www.forbes.com
				












						Opinion | Air Force finally admits the F-35 is too expensive. Its solution? Spend even more.
					

Developing and procuring a brand-new nonstealth plane to save money makes sense only if the Pentagon can defy its entire history of defense spending.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's funny how you can believe your own lies and believe others will. Only an idiot would believe a lie is the truth.



It funny how your only rebuttal is to call other people "liars". 

You're right.  Only an idiot would believe a lie is the truth, and YOU are that idiot.  Everything Donald Trump told you is a lie and you still believe him.  You believe the lie that Trump won the election - after losing the House, the White House and the Senate in just 4 years, and killing 500,000 Americans, you still believe Donald Trump.

That makes you, not just an idiot, but a totally gullible idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It funny how your only rebuttal is to call other people "liars".
> 
> You're right.  Only an idiot would believe a lie is the truth, and YOU are that idiot.  Everything Donald Trump told you is a lie and you still believe him.  You believe the lie that Trump won the election - after losing the House, the White House and the Senate in just 4 years, and killing 500,000 Americans, you still believe Donald Trump.
> 
> That makes you, not just an idiot, but a totally gullible idiot.


You are a leftist leftists lie leftists are ignorant.


----------



## playtime (Jan 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sorry, you just wouldn't know.



did the crack addict pillow dude tell you that?


----------



## playtime (Jan 8, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> At every turn, every investigation, every court case, was shut down before the point where evidence could be presented and examined.
> 
> Why is that, and what should it say about ow much confidence we should have in those procedures?
> 
> ...



the cyber ninja turtles that the AZ GOP hired to audit the results ad nauseum... ended up finding even more votes in biden's favor.

LOL!!!!


----------



## playtime (Jan 8, 2022)

JGalt said:


> You live in a fantasy world. The only reason you slope-headed ninnies are pushing your "insurrection" pipe dream is because you've convinced yourselves that you can somehow keep Trump from running in 2024. You already failed miserably over the four years he was in office, but like the anal-compulsives you people are, you keep trying and trying and trying. Have you got Trump's tax returns yet?
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but your little dream world is going to fall apart over the next couple years.
> 
> ...



donny is gonna either be in prison -  whether it's because of his role in the insurrection ...  or by the state of NY ... or by SDNY ... or dead by stroking out after getting a BIG MAC shoved down his gullet whilst sitting on the toilet ala elvis style.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh shut up sissy. The worry is that the gop cult will try again using official means. Nobody is worried that you lobotomized hillbillies will take over the country by force. Take your threats walking.


Another example of internet tough guy talk...Look puss, no way you'd be that brazen with your language face to face, so cut it with the silliness...

The more you people seek to divide this country the more risk there is of real violence occurring...So, let's keep in mind when Biden touted that he wanted to govern "not red states, not blue states, but the United States".... Then ever since has done NOTHING but to divide this country....


----------



## JGalt (Jan 8, 2022)

playtime said:


> donny is gonna either be in prison -  whether it's because of his role in the insurrection ...  or by the state of NY ... or by SDNY ... or dead by stroking out after getting a BIG MAC shoved down his gullet whilst sitting on the toilet ala elvis style.



"Any day now", right?


----------



## j-mac (Jan 8, 2022)

playtime said:


> donny is gonna either be in prison -  whether it's because of his role in the insurrection ...  or by the state of NY ... or by SDNY ... or dead by stroking out after getting a BIG MAC shoved down his gullet whilst sitting on the toilet ala elvis style.


Your death fantasy for the former President is an example of the worst of our country....As much as I disliked Obama, and thought he was setting a foundation for destroying this country, I never wished ill will on him....You're a pathetic powerless stooge...face the reality.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You are a leftist leftists lie leftists are ignorant.



See Dick.  See Jane.  See Dick run.  See Jane run.

Get back to me when you get past kindergarten Reb.


----------



## playtime (Jan 8, 2022)

JGalt said:


> "Any day now", right?



Trump, Ivanka, Don Jr. subpoenaed by NY Attorney General Letitia James​Updated: Jan. 03, 2022, 12:58 p.m. | Published: Jan. 03, 2022, 12:32 p.m.
Trump, Ivanka, Don Jr. subpoenaed by NY Attorney General Letitia James

Manhattan's district attorney hired a top prosecutor who pursued mafia bosses to investigate Trump​Tom Porter

Feb 19, 2021, 6:51 AM
Manhattan's district attorney hired a top prosecutor who pursued mafia bosses to investigate Trump

NY prosecutors interview Cohen an 8th time in Trump inquiry​New York prosecutors have met for an eighth time with former Donald Trump personal attorney Michael Cohen as part of a criminal investigation of the former president's finances
By JIM MUSTIAN Associated Press
March 19, 2021, 3:50 PM
• 2 min read
NY prosecutors interview Cohen an 8th time in Trump inquiry

Manhattan DA convenes new grand jury in Trump Org. case to weigh potential charges​
Trump Tower on 5th Avenue in Manhattan. (Biz Herman for The Washington Post)
By Shayna Jacobs,
David A. Fahrenthold
 and
Jonathan O'Connell
November 4, 2021 at 3:08 p.m. EDT-
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...549fe0-3d8b-11ec-a493-51b0252dea0c_story.html

Capitol riot committee has interviewed ​*250[ + ] people so far*
By MARY CLARE JALONICKDecember 2, 2021
Capitol riot committee has interviewed 250 people so far | AP News


i have no doubt that ivankaaaaaaaaaaa will sell her daddy out to save her own skin. 

Mike Pence’s Staff Is Giving Up the Goods to the Jan. 6 Committee: Report​Ryan Bort
Wed, January 5, 2022, 9:18 PM·2 min read

Mike Pence’s Staff Is Giving Up the Goods to the Jan. 6 Committee: Report

Stephanie Grisham says group of ex-Trump officials to meet next week to discuss how to 'stop' him​By Veronica Stracqualursi, Betsy Klein and Gabby Orr, CNN

Updated 9:25 AM ET, Thu January 6, 2022
Stephanie Grisham says group of ex-Trump officials to meet next week to discuss how to 'stop' him


----------



## j-mac (Jan 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> See Dick.  See Jane.  See Dick run.  See Jane run.
> 
> Get back to me when you get past kindergarten Reb.


What's the use getting back to you on anything?


----------



## playtime (Jan 8, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Your death fantasy for the former President is an example of the worst of our country....As much as I disliked Obama, and thought he was setting a foundation for destroying this country, I never wished ill will on him....You're a pathetic powerless stooge...face the reality.



it's not a 'wish' ...  but rather an accurate scenario based on his documented behavior.

lol ...  i coulda thrown in the scenario of him dying in prison from syphilitic brain syndrome ala al capone.

^^^ THAT ^^^ would be based on his documented behavior as well.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 8, 2022)

playtime said:


> Trump, Ivanka, Don Jr. subpoenaed by NY Attorney General Letitia James​Updated: Jan. 03, 2022, 12:58 p.m. | Published: Jan. 03, 2022, 12:32 p.m.
> Trump, Ivanka, Don Jr. subpoenaed by NY Attorney General Letitia James
> 
> Manhattan's district attorney hired a top prosecutor who pursued mafia bosses to investigate Trump​Tom Porter
> ...


OMG! So what!? You people did the same thing with the Russian collusion hoax....Every week there some bit of crap that you people just knew was going to be the end of Trump, and his whole family....What happened? Big NOTHING! 

Lot's of bluster, no result....

But, hey, you're allowed to dream...


----------



## j-mac (Jan 8, 2022)

playtime said:


> it's not a 'wish' ...  but rather an accurate scenario based on his documented behavior.
> 
> lol ...  i coulda thrown in the scenario of him dying in prison from syphilitic brain syndrome ala al capone.
> 
> ^^^ THAT ^^^ would be based on his documented behavior as well.


Well, the question should be why you feel the need to post that vitriol in the first place? 

Trump is not President, and there are doubts right now that even if he did run in '24 that he would win the primary...


----------



## JGalt (Jan 8, 2022)

playtime said:


> Trump, Ivanka, Don Jr. subpoenaed by NY Attorney General Letitia James​Updated: Jan. 03, 2022, 12:58 p.m. | Published: Jan. 03, 2022, 12:32 p.m.
> Trump, Ivanka, Don Jr. subpoenaed by NY Attorney General Letitia James
> 
> Manhattan's district attorney hired a top prosecutor who pursued mafia bosses to investigate Trump​Tom Porter
> ...



Wishing and hoping won't get you shit. Was Obama's AG ever held accountable for supplying weapons to Mexican drug cartels? Nope. Was Hillary ever locked up for running a private mail server in her closet? Nope. Was Joe and Hunter Biden held accountable for Quid Pro Quo, taking money from Russia and China, or being a doper in possession of a firearm, as was Hunter? Nope.

You're wishing in one hand and shitting in the other. Guess which one filled up faster.


----------



## playtime (Jan 8, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Well, the question should be why you feel the need to post that vitriol in the first place?



because i can.   the question YOU need to ask yerself is why is he still pushing the big lie?





j-mac said:


> Trump is not President,



but donny still thinx he is.




j-mac said:


> and there are doubts right now that even if he did run in '24 that he would win the primary...



of course he's not gonna run -  he's conning & grifting for more cash to pay off his mounting legal bills from the multitude of lawsuits & investigations he's got going on.  LOL!  i didn't even mention the ones coming from georgia & the DC AG.  & he's got quite a bit of cash tied up in loans that will be coming due soon enough that he needs to be paying off.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## playtime (Jan 8, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Wishing and hoping won't get you shit.



lol ... denying what's gonna go down won't be helping YOU.




JGalt said:


> Was Obama's AG ever held accountable for supplying weapons to Mexican drug cartels? Nope. Was Hillary ever locked up for running a private mail server in her closet? Nope. Was Joe and Hunter Biden held accountable for Quid Pro Quo, taking money from Russia and China, or being a doper in possession of a firearm, as was Hunter? Nope.










JGalt said:


> You're wishing in one hand and shitting in the other. Guess which one filled up faster.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 8, 2022)

playtime said:


> lol ... denying what's gonna go down won't be helping YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm denying that you even have a clue, which is a correct assessment. But keep livin' the dream, by all means. Don't let me stop you.


----------



## citygator (Jan 8, 2022)

We had an amazing Jan 6 holiday and we all wore our pants backwards and ate McDa in celebration!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 8, 2022)

j-mac said:


> What's the use getting back to you on anything?



I don't know.  Perhaps you do since you're the one is responding to a post having nothing to do with you.

What, are you one of those creeps that wants a woman to slap him around?  Did you respond because you're hoping for abuse?  I'm not into that kind of shit but I have a friend who is.  She'll charge you a lot of money for it though.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 8, 2022)

playtime said:


> because i can.



So, you're admitting that you're just trolling....Ok, thanks, I have better things to do than play that game.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 8, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You are a leftist leftists lie leftists are ignorant.


If that person stops lying, she gets out of practice.


----------



## kaz (Jan 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It seems you’re still stuck in third grade. But that’s been common with you. Your only strategy in posting is to say “I know you are but what am I?”
> 
> Occupied made some very good points in his post and what did you do?  Fling third grade insults. You didn’t address his post and all but you never do.
> 
> ...



That's hilarious.   You respond to your third grade "no you are" with .... wait for it ... no YOU are!!!!!

Stupid dyke


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 8, 2022)

playtime said:


> did the crack addict pillow dude tell you that?


Recovering addict.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Recovering addict.


Now addicted to quack instead....


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Now addicted to quack instead....


Your stupidity is not an addiction. That means you will never recover.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Your stupidity is not an addiction. That means you will never recover.


Aw, poor little cultist is lashing out, because his pillowboi got mocked.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aw, poor little cultist is lashing out, because his pillowboi got mocked.


When you say cult, you are projecting. Everyone knows it but you. Your stupidity strikes again. It is not going away, you are stuck on stupid.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 8, 2022)

Mike Pence’s Former Press Secretary Slams Moral ‘Disrepair’ Of Republican Party​
Amen!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 8, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Mike Pence’s Former Press Secretary Slams Moral ‘Disrepair’ Of Republican Party​
> Amen!


No one in politics has any claim on morality. Period. Hack.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 8, 2022)

Johnlaw said:


> Great speech.  Taking on Trump's lies.
> 81,000,000 voters stand behind you.


If you count the fraudulent votes.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 8, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Sounds like it might be a crazy day based on various news reports.  What do you think?
> Republicans Steer Clear Of Events Marking Capitol Riot Anniversary​Far-Right Groups Plan To Commemorate Jan. 6 Attack — With Events Celebrating Attackers​


I think you and your continuously lying snowflake buddies should STFU and knock off the 'Insurrection' BS talking point.

1/6/21 was NOT an 'Insurrection', a point already made by the Judge presiding over the criminal cases of those who participated in the violent protest. No - ZERO - charges have been filed against anyone reaching the level of an 'Insurrection' - an attempt to overthrow the US government.

THAT means every single time one of you douche bags claim 1/6/21 was an 'Insurrection' what you are REALLY saying is, "Look at me - I am a lying sack of shit snowflake who has zero credibility, but I will continue to push the Marxist Democrats' talking points anyway."

One of the funniest things about people like you supporting Pelosi's latest nation-dividing Political Theater is that you are doing so despite her historic record.

Pelosi will go down in history as the only Speaker of the House to:

- Attempt 2 Impeachments

- Attempt 2 Impeachments of the same President

- Attempt not 1 but 2 Impeachments based on ZERO crime, ZERO evidence, and ZERO witnesses

- Argue that none of these is needed to Impeach a President

- Have fellow Democrats criminally manufacture evidence and attempt to present it as actual evidence against a President

- Hold an Impeachment hearing during which the former VP and future President was implicated for Perjury and influence peddling by one of the Democrats' own witnesses (State Dept Employee)

And despite Pelosi and the Democrats' disgraceful, unethical, criminal, and treasonous actions in previous proceedings you and your fellow snowflake sheep are once again - a third time - supporting them doing the sane thing again...

That's pretty damn impressive ... and funny ... and despicable.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 8, 2022)

Anyone who watched Pelosi bring in cast members from the play 'Hamilton' to sing on the anniversary of 1/6/21 and can still say with a straight face the entire 1/6 Commission is not 'Political Theater' is a complete idiot...or snowflake.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 9, 2022)

We must defend our democracy against those who would destroy it - against all enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 9, 2022)

"if you're right and they're wrong, kill them" - John Wayne

that appears to be today's Republican/Trump philosophy


----------



## playtime (Jan 9, 2022)

JGalt said:


> I'm denying that you even have a clue, which is a correct assessment. But keep livin' the dream, by all means. Don't let me stop you.
> 
> View attachment 585307



ooooOOOoooo,  ^^^ that ^^^ sure showed me!


----------



## playtime (Jan 9, 2022)

j-mac said:


> So, you're admitting that you're just trolling....Ok, thanks, I have better things to do than play that game.



noooooooooo...............  i can because if he ain't gonna go away & keeps opening that orange pie hole of his -  pushing the big lie -  just so his dupes can keep giving him their cash ... then i can keep pointing that out.

see how that works?

i noticed you never answered the question re:  why donny is still pushing that the election was stolen ...


----------



## playtime (Jan 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Recovering addict.



<pffffft>

he is still a grifter ...


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 9, 2022)

So in Kazakhstan, they wouldnt let people go into the bank with out a vax pass and within 24 hours the citizens took down the whole government and then robbed all the banks.   See how that works?


----------



## j-mac (Jan 9, 2022)

playtime said:


> noooooooooo...............  i can because if he ain't gonna go away & keeps opening that orange pie hole of his -  pushing the big lie -  just so his dupes can keep giving him their cash ... then i can keep pointing that out.
> 
> see how that works?
> 
> i noticed you never answered the question re:  why donny is still pushing that the election was stolen ...



He feels, some think rightly, that the election was manipulated....In case you haven't noticed, the same freedoms that allow you to continually run YOUR piehole, allow him to run his....

The bottom line is, that a significant percentage believes that Democrats in swing states violated their constitutions on elections to change rules, using a pandemic to justify these changes that allowed a system of voting that even Jimmy Carters men said, back in the day, were easily corruptible....And, now that this is past us, it is only liberal progressives that constantly bring up this nonsense to use as a cudgel against any expression of ideas that don't align with progressive agendas and stifle any freedom of thought that disagrees with said agendas.....

Plus in my opinion, it offers another useful tool to progressives that placed our current President in office to deflect from the absolute horrible, country killing job that Presideent, and his administration is doing....


----------



## Oddball (Jan 9, 2022)

JWBooth said:


> So in Kazakhstan, they wouldnt let people go into the bank with out a vax pass and within 24 hours the citizens took down the whole government and then robbed all the banks.   See how that works?


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 9, 2022)

playtime said:


> he is still a grifter ...


He lives in your head 24/7.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 9, 2022)

playtime said:


> <pffffft>
> 
> he is still a grifter ...


He is a capitalist. Americans leave a bad taste in your mouth, don't they?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 9, 2022)

Everyday is insurrection day for the democrat party.


----------



## playtime (Jan 9, 2022)

j-mac said:


> He feels, some think rightly, that the election was manipulated....In case you haven't noticed, the same freedoms that allow you to continually run YOUR piehole, allow him to run his....
> 
> The bottom line is, that a significant percentage believes that Democrats in swing states violated their constitutions on elections to change rules, using a pandemic to justify these changes that allowed a system of voting that even Jimmy Carters men said, back in the day, were easily corruptible....And, now that this is past us, it is only liberal progressives that constantly bring up this nonsense to use as a cudgel against any expression of ideas that don't align with progressive agendas and stifle any freedom of thought that disagrees with said agendas.....
> 
> Plus in my opinion, it offers another useful tool to progressives that placed our current President in office to deflect from the absolute horrible, country killing job that Presideent, and his administration is doing....



wisconsin election primaries 2020 ... run by (R)s:

















texas ... not a swing state ... but run by (R)s  only allowed ONE ballot drop box  PER COUNTY

ELECTION 2020|Oct 13, 2020,09:42am EDT|45,164 views
1 Ballot Box For 4.7 Million People: Trump Judges Reinstate Texas Limit On Drop-Off Locations​1 Ballot Box For 4.7 Million People: Trump Judges Reinstate Texas Limit On Drop-Off Locations


----------



## playtime (Jan 9, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> He lives in your head 24/7.



too bad no females are interested in yours.

<pffft>

_wonder why............._


----------



## j-mac (Jan 9, 2022)

playtime said:


> wisconsin election primaries 2020 ... run by (R)s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is no comfort realizing that a significant portion of the Republican party were against Trump as well...In case you didn't know them, they were the "anti-Trumpers" comprised of the wishy-washy Republican's you Democrats have been manipulating for decades.


----------



## playtime (Jan 9, 2022)

j-mac said:


> That is no comfort realizing that a significant portion of the Republican party were against Trump as well...In case you didn't know them, they were the "anti-Trumpers" comprised of the wishy-washy Republican's



i do believe they call themselves ' never trumpers'  & that is because they know exactly what donny is & has always been.  i've seen him in action for over 40 years.





j-mac said:


> you Democrats have been manipulating for decades.



i am not a (D).  i've voted for (D)s (R)s & even green party.  i vote on the issues ... NOT the person ... & certainly not because of 'party'.


----------



## j-mac (Jan 9, 2022)

playtime said:


> i do believe they call themselves ' never trumpers'  & that is because they know exactly what donny is & has always been.  i've seen him in action for over 40 years.



Right you are....'Never Trumpers'... It highlights what I was saying...What's amazing to me is when he was in office, the forces aligned against him on anything he did, it was amazing he was able to do anything at all....These 'Never Trumpers' to me are establishment corrupt liars that are traitors to the party. 

See, I didn't support Trump in the primaries. But he was our nominee so, I did support him as our President. I thought it was supremely unfair the way he was treated. His policies were some of the most Conservative in our history. That is if people could shut out the noise of the MSM, and his tweets...

He did much to expose the corruption with our government these days. For that alone he was a success. 



> i am not a (D). i've voted for (D)s (R)s & even green party. i vote on the issues ... NOT the person ... & certainly not because of 'party'.



Ofcourse, there is no way to verify that....I can only go by what you post in here, and from that, I find it extremely difficult to believe that you don't punch your ticket for straight line D every time.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 9, 2022)

An exemplar bunch of Americans.


----------



## maybelooking (Jan 9, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> An exemplar bunch of Americans.


Look at all the tactical gear and guns!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 9, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> An exemplar bunch of Americans.


They sure are.  All patriotic Americans should have been  protesting the stolen election on January 6.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jan 9, 2022)

I understand why the left was frightened, they're dumb and scared that way, and they're tossed around like rag dolls by leftistism rhetoric.  

So you guys lived through the anniversary, good for you.  If the right ever decided to stand for real, fucking-A, you'll know the difference between reality Vs Maddow reading off a bed-time story about the little train that could.


----------



## beautress (Jan 10, 2022)

*"You Get In Their Face!!!!!!!"*

​


----------



## Claudette (Jan 10, 2022)

Lakhota 
Anyone charged with insurrection yet??

Didn't think so. Most have been charged with trespassing any who broke laws will land in court. Guess you forgot the FBI already investigated the riot on 1/6 and found no evidence of insurrection or a coup attempt. 

You really should get your facts straight there shitting bull. Insurrection your ass.


----------



## playtime (Jan 10, 2022)

j-mac said:


> See, I didn't support Trump in the primaries. But he was our nominee so, I did support him as our President.



so you are party over country.  how you coulda voted for a vile creature who has been a proven fraud for years is beyond me.




j-mac said:


> He did much to expose the corruption with our government these days. For that alone he was a success.



LOL!  by hiring 'the best people'  who were literally the antithesis of the depts. they were heading?  interesting how ivankaaaaaaaaaaaa got some 18 or so patents/copyrights in china just a couple months after daddy was installed.




j-mac said:


> Ofcourse, there is no way to verify that....I can only go by what you post in here, and from that, I find it extremely difficult to believe that you don't punch your ticket for straight line D every time.



believe what you want... it matters not to me.  however, i'll give you a few names of the people i voted for.  i'll get ralph nader outa the way - - - - voted for him in 2000 becuase W. was not even a consideration & i didn't care for al gore.

now, i am from CT ... & aside from various hometown (R)s for town council ... school board... & rodi rell for gov'nor;  etc - here's some other (R)s i have voted for & you can google & find out just how corrupted somer (R)s in gov'ment are:

john rowland  -  gov'nor

joe santopietro -  mayor 

& here's a REAL doozy ...

phil giordano -  mayor.  

here's a hint ... why in the world would i admit to voting for the last three, if i didn't?

lol ...  go ahead google 'em.


----------



## playtime (Jan 10, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> Look at all the tactical gear and guns!!!!!!!!!!!



*

























*

tactical gear a'plenty.  no guns, not that were found anyways ... but plenty of weapons that maimed & coulda killed.


----------



## playtime (Jan 10, 2022)

beautress said:


> *"You Get In Their Face!!!!!!!"*
> 
> ​



yes because ^^^ THAT ^^^ is exactly the same as breaking into the capital & hunting down congress critters with various weapons & looking for the VP to hang!


----------



## playtime (Jan 10, 2022)

Claudette said:


> Lakhota
> Anyone charged with insurrection yet??



they probably won't ... but seditious conspiracy?  yep!  & there's more to come.  of the 700+ SO FAR that have been arrested,  100+ have pleaded guilty to various crimes.  some are heading for trial;  AND it's been the low hanging fruit.  the ones that committed more egregious crimes are just now being attended to.




Claudette said:


> Didn't think so. Most have been charged with trespassing any who broke laws will land in court. Guess you forgot the FBI already investigated the riot on 1/6 and found no evidence of insurrection or a coup attempt.



that was quite some time ago.  ever hear of a superceding indictment?  as more intel is gathered --  some are being charged with harsher crimes & that mean harsher sentences.  




Claudette said:


> You really should get your facts straight there shitting bull. Insurrection your ass.



lol ...  i can't wait for the 'weeks of public hearings in vivid color'...

the select committee has interviewed & received testimony from over 250 people; including those that were inside the whitehouse when donny slithered back there to watch it unfold on TV.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 10, 2022)

playtime said:


> yes because ^^^ THAT ^^^ is exactly the same as breaking into the capital & hunting down congress critters with various weapons & looking for the VP to hang!


They weren't actually going to hang the VP.    It would have been nice if Pence had rejected the fraudulent votes on January 6.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 10, 2022)

playtime
Seditious conspiracy?? Good Lord. Guess you missed the FBI investigation that found no sign of sedition or a coup attempt on that day. No one has been arrested for insurrection nor will they be. Its all in your Trump 24/7 mind. 

I'll stand over here and LMAO at your ridiculous post.

Most folks have already forgotten about 1/6. Only you lefty loons keep harping on it. It sure wasn't 9-11 or Pearl harbor. It was a riot with loads of unanswered questions.

Folks are more worried about high gas prices, empty shelves at the grocery store and rising inflation and they sure ain't happy about another million illegals in our country and the mess Bidung has made of the border.

Yup. Your boy is a walking, talking disaster and I sure hope the country can survive another three years of his "great" leadership.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The trust was destroyed when no one was allowed to challenge the election. You people are just stupid.


Exactly.  We found out we have way too many liberal judges.


----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> They weren't actually going to hang the VP.



you don't know that & they were a foaming at the mouth rabid mob bent on hunting down congress critters too.




lennypartiv said:


> It would have been nice if Pence had rejected the fraudulent votes on January 6.



'cept that wasn't the case.   but you wanna know what was fraudulent?



National Archives received forged letters from Arizona and Michigan claiming Trump won election, report says​Group leader attended post-election full-day meeting with Rudy Giuliani​Gustaf Kilander
Washington, DC
1 day ago
The National Archives received fake certificates of ascertainment that then-President Donald Trump and then-Vice President Mike Pence had won Michigan and Arizona in the 2020 election, according to a report.

The secretaries of state in those states have passed along the forgeries to the House Select Committee investigating 6 January, Politico reported. Communications between state officials and the National Archives have also been shared with the panel.
National Archives received forged letters from claiming Trump won, report says

that ^^^ THERE ^^^ is some serious criminality, incel.  it ain't gonna turn out pretty for them traitors.

​


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 11, 2022)

So now we have documents showing Trump won Arizona and Michigan.  Of course liberals are trying to discredit these documents.  How predictable.


----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2022)

Claudette said:


> playtime
> Seditious conspiracy?? Good Lord. Guess you missed the FBI investigation that found no sign of sedition or a coup attempt on that day. No one has been arrested for insurrection nor will they be. Its all in your Trump 24/7 mind.



<ahem>

Prosecutors Shift Focus to Possible Seditious Conspiracy in Capitol Insurrection Probe​March 26, 2021 3:07 AMUPDATE March 26, 2021 4:00 PM
Masood Farivar

Prosecutors Shift Focus to Possible Seditious Conspiracy in Capitol Insurrection Probe

Trump could be hit with ‘seditious conspiracy’ charge, former US attorney suggests​‘We’ve got this 187 minutes when he sat and did nothing ... Is it because it was all part of a larger plan?’

*Gustaf Kilander Washington, DC Tuesday 04*

*https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/trump-rally-jan-6-conspiracy-charge-b1986468.html*​18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy​
U.S. Code
If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.

18 U.S. Code § 2384 -  Seditious conspiracy





Claudette said:


> I'll stand over here and LMAO at your ridiculous post.



lol ...


----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Exactly.  We found out we have way too many liberal judges.



should i slap you again & show you SEVERAL trump appointed judges said that donny  et  al  are full of poo pushing the big lie?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 11, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> So now we have documents showing Trump won Arizona and Michigan.  Of course liberals are trying to discredit these documents.  How predictable.


You really believe that?  Really?  Documents?


----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> So now we have documents showing Trump won Arizona and Michigan.  Of course liberals are trying to discredit these documents.  How predictable.



you wear that suit of delusion well, incel boy.

they are going to be charged with federal crimes of fraud.

oh dear, oh my ... it's all falling down.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 11, 2022)

INSURRECTION DAY came and went.................and still not a single person charged with INSURRECTION.

Not much of an INSURRECTION DAY if you ask me.


----------



## Chillicothe (Jan 11, 2022)

playtime said:


> _"__....but seditious conspiracy? yep! & there's more to come. of the 700+ SO FAR that have been arrested, 100+ have pleaded guilty to various crimes. some are heading for trial; AND it's been the low hanging fruit. the ones that committed more egregious crimes are just now being attended to."_



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yupper, I tend to agree with poster '*playtime's' *prediction.  This cake is still baking.

Over the weekend I posted & linked to a *Lawfare *article that explained those author's analysis of the dynamics of the Proud Boys, Oathkeepers, and Roger Stone  vis-a-vis the attack on the Capitol of the United States.

Well, I just found in Lawfare another informative article, published a week ago....but this time focusing on the federal courts in DC that are handling the charged attackers. 

 In it the author gives us a better understanding....and least better for me.....about the charges, the various rulings, and tries to put it into perspective.

For those who are interested in those charged, and their disposition in court, or in jail, well, I would recommend reading this article.  It helps bring the issues a little more into focus.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"The D.C. District Court and the Jan. 6 Cases"*

_"....two blocks down the aptly named Constitution Avenue, 19 federal judges of the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia are meting out justice with much less fanfare and in an apolitical way to the more than 725 Capitol rioters who have been charged so far with federal crimes. The judges, appointed by both Republican and Democratic presidents, have already accepted pleas from 165 defendants and have imposed more than 70 sentences. They deserve recognition for the substantial additional caseloads they are shouldering, for their fair and nonpartisan approach (in the face of public threats) to these highly politicized cases and for the reprimands they have delivered to the defendants at sentencing.
------------------------------------------------------------_

*








						The D.C. District Court and the Jan. 6 Cases
					

D.C. District Court Judges have handled the Jan. 6 cases in a way that exemplifies Chief Justice Roberts's defense of the "independent judiciary" as "something we should all be thankful for.”




					www.lawfareblog.com
				



*


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 11, 2022)

playtime said:


> you wear that suit of delusion well, incel boy.
> they are going to be charged with federal crimes of fraud.
> oh dear, oh my ... it's all falling down.


Your track record as an accuser is lacking.  You people must have been upset after Trump was exonerated.


----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Your track record as an accuser is lacking.  You people must have been upset after Trump was exonerated.



lol ...

i can't wait until ivanka testifies against her daddy.


----------



## playtime (Jan 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The trust was destroyed when no one was allowed to challenge the election. You people are just stupid.


LOL!!!!








lennypartiv said:


> Exactly.  We found out we have way too many liberal judges.





playtime said:


> should i slap you again & show you SEVERAL trump appointed judges that said that donny  et  al  are full of poo pushing the big lie?



*sure...............................  why not!*

Trump-Appointed Judges Balk at President’s Efforts to Overturn Election​Trump-Appointed Judges Balk at President’s Efforts to Overturn Election


U.S. judiciary, shaped by Trump, thwarts his election challenges​U.S. judiciary, shaped by Trump, thwarts his election challenges

The most remarkable rebukes of Trump’s legal case: From the judges he hand-picked​At least nine Trump-appointed judges or Supreme Court short-listers have declined to bolster his claims of election fraud. None have ruled in his favor.​https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...ukes-trumps-legal-case-judges-he-hand-picked/





*god damn! that was FUN!*


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2022)

playtime said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> View attachment 587029
> 
> ...


How do you feel when proven liars tell you what to believe? You should feel stupid but it is too much fun being on what you think is the winning side. The truth does not matter to you. Run along troll.


----------



## playtime (Jan 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How do you feel when proven liars tell you what to believe? You should feel stupid but it is too much fun being on what you think is the winning side. The truth does not matter to you. Run along troll.



Fulton County DA investigating Trump closer to decision on charges​*By *Kate Brumback
*Published* January 11, 2022 6:24AM
Fulton County
FOX 5 Atlanta

*FULTON COUNTY, Ga.* - The Fulton County prosecutor weighing whether Donald Trump and others committed crimes by trying to pressure Georgia officials to overturn Joe Biden’s presidential election victory said a decision on whether to bring charges could come as early as the first half of this year.

Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis said in an interview with The Associated Press that her team is making solid progress, and she’s leaning toward asking for a special grand jury with subpoena power to aid the investigation.
Fulton County DA investigating Trump closer to decision on charges


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2022)

playtime said:


> Fulton County DA investigating Trump closer to decision on charges​*By *Kate Brumback
> *Published* January 11, 2022 6:24AM
> Fulton County
> FOX 5 Atlanta
> ...


The phone call where the SOS told Trump his own states data was wrong? Good luck with that, dumbass.


----------



## playtime (Jan 13, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The phone call where the SOS told Trump his own states data was wrong? Good luck with that, dumbass.



except that never happened.  

you know, raffensperger probably already sat down with the select committee & will be testifying live when the 'weeks of public hearings -  in vivid color ' start airing on TV.  hopefully in prime time to get the max of americans tuning in to learn the facts.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2022)

playtime said:


> except that never happened.
> 
> you know, raffensperger probably already sat down with the select committee & will be testifying live when the 'weeks of public hearings -  in vivid color ' start airing on TV.  hopefully in prime time to get the max of americans tuning in to learn the facts.


The phone call was recorded. Trump did nothing wrong. The SOS said his state's data was wrong.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2022)

Stewart Rhodes, founder of Oath Keepers, was arrested by the FBI on Thursday.​
Stewart Rhodes, Oath Keepers Indicted For Seditious Conspiracy In Jan. 6 Attack​
Several members of the right-wing organization have been arrested in connection with the attack on the Capitol.

Stewart Rhodes, the founder of the right-wing group the Oath Keepers, was arrested by the FBI on Thursday in connection with the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack. *He is facing a seditious conspiracy indictment along with 10 others.*

Oath Keepers Leader Stewart Rhodes Arrested In Connection With Capitol Riot​
Seditious Conspiracy!  Great news!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 587489
> Stewart Rhodes, founder of Oath Keepers, was arrested by the FBI on Thursday.​
> Stewart Rhodes, Oath Keepers Indicted For Seditious Conspiracy In Jan. 6 Attack​
> Several members of the right-wing organization have been arrested in connection with the attack on the Capitol.
> ...



*Seditious Conspiracy!*

That's the first time I've heard any of the insurrectionists being charged with SEDITION.

_The indictments unsealed Thursday mark the first time anyone has faced charges of seditious conspiracy for the Jan. 6 attacks, though prosecutors have long signaled they were considering using that rarely applied section of federal law."_

Definition of _sedition_​
*: *incitement of resistance to or *insurrection* against lawful authority









						Definition of SEDITION
					

incitement of resistance to or insurrection against lawful authority… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## playtime (Jan 13, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> *Seditious Conspiracy!*
> 
> That's the first time I've heard any of the insurrectionists being charged with SEDITION.
> 
> ...



18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy​
U.S. Code
Notes
prev | next
If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, *they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.*
(June 25, 1948, ch. 645, 62 Stat. 808; July 24, 1956, ch. 678, § 1, 70 Stat. 623; Pub. L. 103–322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(N), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2148.)
18 U.S. Code § 2384 -  Seditious conspiracy

Trump could be hit with ‘seditious conspiracy’ charge, former US attorney suggests​Gustaf Kilander
January 4, 2022·3 min read

A former federal prosecutor has suggested that former President Donald Trump could be charged with seditious conspiracy for his role in the Capitol riot on 6 January 2021.

Former US Attorney Barbara McQuade told MSNBC on Monday that “there is a crime making it illegal to corruptly impede or obstruct an official proceeding, which includes proceedings before Congress”.
Trump could be hit with ‘seditious conspiracy’ charge, former US attorney suggests


----------



## playtime (Jan 13, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> *Seditious Conspiracy!*
> 
> That's the first time I've heard any of the insurrectionists being charged with SEDITION.
> 
> ...




Roger Stone invokes Fifth Amendment in appearance before Jan. 6 committee​Stone said he invoked his Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination "to every question" posed by the House committee investigating the Capitol riot.
Roger Stone invokes Fifth Amendment in appearance before Jan. 6 committee







oh dear ... _oh my......................




_


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2022)

playtime said:


> 18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy​
> U.S. Code
> Notes
> prev | next
> ...



Great news!  Thank you!


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2022)

Looks like the DOJ is finally getting serious!  It's about time...


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2022)

Yale Law School graduate Stewart Rhodes in 2009 founded the far-right Oath Keepers, a fiercely antigovernment, militaristic group that claims more than 30,000 law enforcement officers, soldiers and military veterans as members.









						Elmer Stewart Rhodes
					

Yale Law School graduate Stewart Rhodes in 2009 founded the far-right Oath Keepers, a fiercely antigovernment, militaristic group that claims more than 30,000 law enforcement officers, soldiers and military veterans as members.




					www.splcenter.org
				




When Obama was elected president.  Interesting...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 13, 2022)

Court documents and transcripts should be fascinating.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 13, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 584147
> 
> *Happy January 6 Trump Insurrection Anniversary*​January 6 Capitol attack: Trump tried to burn democracy to the ground. He’s still trying​


Bullshit! Not a single person has been charged with insurrection by the DOJ, by the way.

Will this lie out last the Trump and Putin lies? Chances are good since the left doesn't let facts get in the
way of their bullshit narratives.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bullshit! Not a single person has been charged with insurrection by the DOJ, by the way.
> 
> Will this lie out last the Trump and Putin lies? Chances are good since the left doesn't let facts get in the
> way of their bullshit narratives.



Wrong, sparky, they have now.  Seditious Conspiracy is even worse than insurrection - with up to 20 years in prison.

Stewart Rhodes, Oath Keepers Indicted For Seditious Conspiracy In Jan. 6 Attack​
Stewart Rhodes, the founder of the right-wing group the Oath Keepers, was arrested by the FBI on Thursday in connection with the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack. Along with 10 others, Rhodes was indicted on charges of seditious conspiracy ― the first time that charge has been brought forward in connection with the Jan. 6 attack.









						Stewart Rhodes, Oath Keepers Indicted For Seditious Conspiracy In Jan. 6 Attack
					

Several members of the right-wing organization have been arrested in connection with the attack on the Capitol.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2022)

And they had guns.  They also had stun guns, pepper spray, baseball bats and flagpoles wielded as clubs. 

*Oath Keepers* Stashed *Guns* For *Capitol* Riots, Prosecutors Say​


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2022)

*Happy Insurrection Day!*

*Happy Seditious Conspiracy Day!*


----------



## playtime (Jan 14, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bullshit! Not a single person has been charged with insurrection by the DOJ, by the way.
> 
> Will this lie out last the Trump and Putin lies? Chances are good since the left doesn't let facts get in the
> way of their bullshit narratives.



ummmm....  here's an FYI.

*SEDITIOUS CONSPIRACY* carries a *20 year sentence* - which the traitors are being charged with.  
( they aren't going to be the only ones )

*INSURRECTION *carries 'only'* a 10 year sentence.

*


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 14, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Wrong, sparky, they have now.  Seditious Conspiracy is even worse than insurrection - with up to 20 years in prison.
> 
> ​


Wait. You didn't mention the names of people charged with Insurrection.
Why is that? And why did the FBI quietly take Ray Epps off their Most Wanted list?

At one time a dangerous threat to the nation. And suddenly, not so much now.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 14, 2022)

playtime said:


> ummmm....  here's an FYI.
> 
> *SEDITIOUS CONSPIRACY* carries a *20 year sentence* - which the traitors are being charged with.
> ( they aren't going to be the only ones )
> ...



Yep.

*Happy Seditious Conspiracy Day!*


----------



## playtime (Jan 14, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Wait. You didn't mention the names of people charged with Insurrection.
> Why is that?



because insurrection is a lesser charge.

18 U.S. Code § 2383 - Rebellion or insurrection​
prev | next
*Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States.*
(June 25, 1948, ch. 645, 62 Stat. 808; Pub. L. 103–322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(L), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2147.)

18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy​
prev | next
If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy* by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.*
(June 25, 1948, ch. 645, 62 Stat. 808; July 24, 1956, ch. 678, § 1, 70 Stat. 623; Pub. L. 103–322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(N), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2148.)
18 U.S. Code § 2384 -  Seditious conspiracy




Eric Arthur Blair said:


> And why did the FBI quietly take Ray Epps off their Most Wanted list?



because he wasn't involved.  
DEBUNKING FALSE STORIES › FACTCHECK POSTS
Jan. 6 Conspiracy Theory Centers on Baseless Claim About Ray Epps​By Saranac Hale Spencer
Posted on January 11, 2022 | Updated on January 13, 2022
Quick Take​James Ray Epps was at the Capitol riot on Jan. 6, 2021. But there is no evidence that he was an FBI plant assigned to instigate the riot, as a conspiracy theory — embraced by at least two members of Congress — claims. *There is evidence, however, that Epps once held a leadership role in the Oath Keepers, some of whose members have been charged in the attack.*
Jan. 6 Conspiracy Theory Centers on Baseless Claim About Ray Epps - FactCheck.org


he also testified under oath to the selct committee  

1/11/2022, 5:02 PM EST

The *Jan. 6 panel *has debunked a conspiracy theory that popped up even in Congress this week. *Ray Epps was no secret government agent.*​Epps, the man at the center of the conspiracy, sat for an interview with the panel. 
The Jan. 6 panel has debunked a conspiracy theory that popped up even in Congress this week. Ray Epps was no secret government agent.




Eric Arthur Blair said:


> At one time a dangerous threat to the nation. And suddenly, not so much now.



lol ...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 587489
> Stewart Rhodes, founder of Oath Keepers, was arrested by the FBI on Thursday.​
> Stewart Rhodes, Oath Keepers Indicted For Seditious Conspiracy In Jan. 6 Attack​
> Several members of the right-wing organization have been arrested in connection with the attack on the Capitol.
> ...


Another win for the good guys.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 15, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Another win for the good guys.


When they get exonerated.


----------



## playtime (Jan 15, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> When they get exonerated.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 15, 2022)

Looks like playtime doesn't believe in due process.


----------



## playtime (Jan 15, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Looks like playtime doesn't believe in due process.



looks like the incel doesn't believe in reality.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 15, 2022)

playtime said:


> looks like the incel doesn't believe in reality.


Liberals believe in a utopia complete with unicorns.  Liberals don't know what reality is.


----------



## playtime (Jan 16, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Liberals believe in a utopia complete with unicorns.  Liberals don't know what reality is.



you're certifiable.


----------



## lennypartiv (Feb 7, 2022)

---J6 Defendant Speaks Out from Florida Jail: What Capitol Police Did on Jan. 6 “Resembled War Zones I’ve seen as a Combat Veteran”---









						J6 Defendant Speaks Out from Florida Jail: What Capitol Police Did on Jan. 6 "Resembled War Zones I’ve seen as a Combat Veteran"
					

Article originally published at americangulag.org. 28-year old Air Force Veteran Alan Fischer III, also known as AJ Fischer, was arrested in Florida last month and denied bond in the Pinellas County Jail in Clearwater. He was charged with assaulting, resisting, or impeding an officer, violent...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------

